# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  The Mid-terms  What went wrong?

## Pork Chop

A partial victory then, as in some you win, some you lose and the honeymoon period is over. There was no tidal wave of support for MAGA and Trump now joins other presidents who have to fight for what they want. The results, as they didnt go the predicted way, now become erased from collective memories and the cheering is subdued.

_"Make America great again,' the phrase, that was mine, I came up with it about a year ago, and I kept using it, and everybody's using it, they are all loving it. I don't know, I guess I should copyright it, maybe I have copyrighted it."_ Pre-election speech at Liberty University. ('Let's Make America Great Again' was one of Ronald Reagan's most well-known campaign slogans). 

So what went wrong? Why did people not continue the MAGA revolution as they did two years ago and Id opinion two major faults. One is Trump himself and the other, the broken promises.

First, Trump is a political novice, yet some might say a business man is needed.

_"I think its a great time to start a mortgage company  The real-estate market is going to be very strong for a long time to come."_ Donald Trump, CNBC, April 2006. (A mortgage company two years before the economic collapse? No Donald dont, NO!  Too late, another failed venture on top of the others and hoping people dont remember it).

Ordinarily, being a political novice wasnt a fault, but a breath of fresh air blowing across the left overs of Obamas government corruption. People genuinely wanted change and here was a man who offered it. Yet contrary to opinion, Trump is not a strong man, hes an extreme narcissist and his ego made him susceptible to influence, which the neocons took full advantage of and became the chief players in his administration, just as the hard left took over Obamas administration. 

_"Im intelligent. Some people would say Im very, very, very intelligent."_ (Author Michel Wolff claims in his book Fire and Fury that the Presidents staff view him as a 'child' and 'semi-literate').

Second, 'MAGA', just as 'Change you can believe in' are sound bites and you can read anything you like into them, yet his pre-election promises struck a chord in America. The wall, the beginnings of returning occupying American troops, cooperation with other powers and a good look behind the people involved in the corruption of the Obama years are what swayed the voters. None of which subsequently happened. 

_"President Xi of China, and I, are working together to give massive Chinese phone company, ZTE, a way to get back into business, fast. Too many jobs in China lost. Commerce Department has been instructed to get it done!"_ President Trump twitter, 13th May 2018. 

In fact what actually happened is that the people behind Trump continued the war rhetoric, went to economic war with the world, threatened and imposed sanctions and made America look like a pariah among nations. Meanwhile, Trump continues his twitter tweets and you got a one off tax cut (and thats all youre going to get).

_"The concept of global warming was created by and for the Chinese in order to make US manufacturing non-competitive."_ (On a par with Bernies terrorism causes global warming) Trump, Twitter, 6 November 2012.

Conversely and to be fair to Trump, it was unreasonable for an elderly man with an inflated ego to take on the industrial and military complex in America and win. So, is the answer that the average voter is sick and tired of either extreme, one who hits them over the head while calling them racists and Nazis and the other half who wants to destroy anyone, internally or externally, who disagrees with them? Is the house result simply the backlash of failed promises, or do the Russians get blamed again? 

Now, before you reply and attack the poster, remember this. Im not the one sitting here embarrassed and having to explain why there wasnt a landslide win and the democrats werent totally destroyed in a huge red wave.  :Smile:

----------


## Retiredat50

The results went the way they were predicted.  The democrats took the house and the republicans kept the Senate.  That was the way most thought it would go.  People that were talking red wave or blue wave were just cheerleading.

There is a reason Trump concentrated on campaigning for the Senate seats.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-07-2018),Daily Bread (11-15-2018),Jim Scott (11-11-2018),Kris P Bacon (11-07-2018),NORAD (11-08-2018),usfan (11-08-2018)

----------


## ruthless terrier

nothing went wrong. we have the senate .. we have the supreme court .. we have a president. what do you have? boris johnson?

----------

Hillofbeans (11-07-2018),Jim Scott (11-11-2018),lionsm13 (11-17-2018)

----------


## Dan40

> A partial victory then, as in some you win, some you lose and the honeymoon period is over. There was no tidal wave of support for MAGA and Trump now joins other presidents who have to fight for what they want. The results, as they didn’t go the predicted way, now become erased from collective memories and the cheering is subdued.
> 
> _"Make America great again,' the phrase, that was mine, I came up with it about a year ago, and I kept using it, and everybody's using it, they are all loving it. I don't know, I guess I should copyright it, maybe I have copyrighted it."_ Pre-election speech at Liberty University. ('Let's Make America Great Again' was one of Ronald Reagan's most well-known campaign slogans). 
> 
> So what went wrong? Why did people not continue the MAGA revolution as they did two years ago and I’d opinion two major faults. One is Trump himself and the other, the broken promises.
> 
> First, Trump is a political novice, yet some might say a business man is needed.
> 
> _"I think it’s a great time to start a mortgage company … The real-estate market is going to be very strong for a long time to come."_ Donald Trump, CNBC, April 2006. (A mortgage company two years before the economic collapse? No Donald don’t, NO! … Too late, another failed venture on top of the others and hoping people don’t remember it).
> ...


If you applied for admission, your blubbering jealousy might not be so painful.

----------

lionsm13 (11-17-2018),nonsqtr (11-08-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

How quickly you forget. Remember the big red wave, the Democrats on the run? No one here, not one predicted that congress would go Democrat and any who did voice their doubts about Trump were laughed at. Anyone fancy explaining what went wrong, or is it back to poster attacks?  :Smile:

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> The results went the way they were predicted.  The democrats took the house and the republicans kept the Senate.  That was the way most thought it would go.  People that were talking red wave or blue wave were just cheerleading.
> 
> There is a reason Trump concentrated on campaigning for the Senate seats.


Trump is already ahead of the commies. He will let them hang themselves only for them to get slapped down hard in 2020.

----------

Ed D (11-08-2018),lionsm13 (11-17-2018),Retiredat50 (11-07-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

You are under a false assumption. 
There was never supposed to be a landslide GOP victory. The landslide was supposed to arrive as a "blue tsunami".
That failed and the democrats only have a small majority in the house , while the GOP increased its Senate representation to 54. 

Your disdain for the President is noted. Albeit veiled,  it is a personal attack on the President. 
No one here is embarrassed at the election outcome. It was completely expected.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-07-2018),Daily Bread (11-15-2018),Kris P Bacon (11-07-2018),NORAD (11-08-2018),Retiredat50 (11-07-2018)

----------


## Retiredat50

I think that it is only 5 times in history that the Senate has picked up seats during a midterm, that is pretty impressive.  So yeah, better than expected.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-07-2018),Hillofbeans (11-07-2018),JMWinPR (11-07-2018),Kris P Bacon (11-07-2018),NORAD (11-08-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

I lost a dollar and found 50 cents is not a victory, its a loss no matter how its spun. A one term president? Its looking more and more likely. If Trump failed to keep his pre-election promises for the first two years, hes unlikely to start doing that now. Obama, then Trump, you do have a habit of falling for these slick salesmen, dont you. Trump will cause a red wave over America  no he wont. We dont care about Democrats winning congress  yes you do. 

Theres no use getting upset about it, its just something to think about and why people eventually turned against Obamas utopia building and now Trumps administration, who want to take on the world, which had nothing to do with Trumps pre-election MAGA promises.

The disdain for the president wasnt from me, it was done by Americans through the ballot box. If Trump can lose that great a support over two years, the chances of his re-election as he carries on the way he does is slim.

----------


## Retiredat50

> I lost a dollar and found 50 cents is not a victory, it’s a loss no matter how it’s spun. A one term president? It’s looking more and more likely. If Trump failed to keep his pre-election promises for the first two years, he’s unlikely to start doing that now. Obama, then Trump, you do have a habit of falling for these slick salesmen, don’t you. Trump will cause a red wave over America – no he won’t. We don’t care about Democrats winning congress – yes you do. 
> 
> There’s no use getting upset about it, it’s just something to think about and why people eventually turned against Obama’s utopia building and now Trumps administration, who want to take on the world, which had nothing to do with Trumps pre-election MAGA promises.
> 
> The disdain for the president wasn’t from me, it was done by Americans through the ballot box. If Trump can lose that great a support over two years, the chances of his re-election as he carries on the way he does is slim.


Maybe you should worry about your own country.  It sucks so bad that you don't even want to live there.  Seriously, your home country is turning into a cesspool, maybe it makes you feel better to attack the top dog, America?

But, yes, this was a victory of sorts, if you compare it to just about every other midterm.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-08-2018),Hillofbeans (11-07-2018),Jim Scott (11-11-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

> Maybe you should worry about your own country.  It sucks so bad that you don't even want to live there.  Seriously, your home country is turning into a cesspool, maybe it makes you feel better to attack the top dog, America?
> 
> But, yes, this was a victory of sorts, if you compare it to just about every other midterm.


I worry about the consequences for the world with people like Bolton, Pompeo and Pence at the helm, not any particular country. Nice usual attempt to deflect though.

I hope youre not all as wrong about Trumps re-election as you were about the midterms. For a few months now Ive been writing about how Trump is not the right man to carry America forwards. Hes weak, brash and egoistic. A populist demagogue. The majority here fell for it, just like the Democrats with Obama. Even with a no hoper like Clinton it was neck and neck, but putting up an electable Democrat means Trump will lose in 2020. 

You know and I know thats a disaster for America, but if you continue to vote in the oddballs like Trump, youre going to lose. You all laugh at posts like this, until it happens and then you pretend it hasnt. Many of you here are the die hard HOO-RAR believers. America is not following you as the midterms just proved. Time for e re-think?

----------


## Madison

If I remember SandNiggar did worst at the Midterm wasn`t he

----------

Daily Bread (11-15-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I lost a dollar and found 50 cents is not a victory, it’s a loss no matter how it’s spun. A one term president? It’s looking more and more likely. If Trump failed to keep his pre-election promises for the first two years, he’s unlikely to start doing that now. Obama, then Trump, you do have a habit of falling for these slick salesmen, don’t you. Trump will cause a red wave over America – no he won’t. We don’t care about Democrats winning congress – yes you do. 
> 
> There’s no use getting upset about it, it’s just something to think about and why people eventually turned against Obama’s utopia building and now Trumps administration, who want to take on the world, which had nothing to do with Trumps pre-election MAGA promises.
> 
> The disdain for the president wasn’t from me, it was done by Americans through the ballot box. If Trump can lose that great a support over two years, the chances of his re-election as he carries on the way he does is slim.


Real Americans support the POTUS. Illegals, US citizens in name only, and the socialists/ communists do not support the US nor the President. Unfortunately, these cretins of society have increased significantly in the previous eight years of the Kenyans "Destroy America By All Means", reign of American apology tours. 

I know you are of a different opinion, but it is entirely realistic to Make America Great Again. 

Now to this great support you talk about. Indeed, those citizens that do support the President,  do so whole heartedly.  
There is no loss of support as the President won the Electoral College with a shortfall of three million popular votes to begin with.

----------

Daily Bread (11-15-2018),Jim Scott (11-11-2018),Kris P Bacon (11-07-2018),Madison (11-07-2018),NORAD (11-08-2018)

----------


## Hillofbeans

> I worry about the consequences for the world with people like Bolton, Pompeo and Pence at the helm, not any particular country. Nice usual attempt to deflect though.
> 
> I hope you’re not all as wrong about Trumps re-election as you were about the midterms. For a few months now I’ve been writing about how Trump is not the right man to carry America forwards. He’s weak, brash and egoistic. A populist demagogue. The majority here fell for it, just like the Democrats with Obama. Even with a no hoper like Clinton it was neck and neck, but putting up an electable Democrat means Trump will lose in 2020. 
> 
> You know and I know that’s a disaster for America, but if you continue to vote in the oddballs like Trump, you’re going to lose. You all laugh at posts like this, until it happens and then you pretend it hasn’t. Many of you here are the die hard HOO-RAR believers. America is not following you as the midterms just proved. Time for e re-think?


I've never cared for your posting and to claim you own MAGA is laughable, make England great again, it really used to be and it's sad now.

----------

Retiredat50 (11-07-2018)

----------


## Louise

> I worry about the consequences for the world with people like Bolton, Pompeo and Pence at the helm, not any particular country. Nice usual attempt to deflect though.
> 
> I hope youre not all as wrong about Trumps re-election as you were about the midterms. For a few months now Ive been writing about how Trump is not the right man to carry America forwards. Hes weak, brash and egoistic. A populist demagogue. The majority here fell for it, just like the Democrats with Obama. Even with a no hoper like Clinton it was neck and neck, but putting up an electable Democrat means Trump will lose in 2020. 
> 
> You know and I know thats a disaster for America, but if you continue to vote in the oddballs like Trump, youre going to lose. You all laugh at posts like this, until it happens and then you pretend it hasnt. Many of you here are the die hard HOO-RAR believers. America is not following you as the midterms just proved. Time for e re-think?


We added to our lead in the senate. That is very rarely ever done, when the same party is in power. 


Obama and Clinton lost 65-80 seats when they were in midterms. Twice as many as Trump did.  And neither of them gained any senate seats. 

So it was not a loss, compared to what usually happens, historically. So I think you are mistaken.

----------

Jim Scott (11-11-2018),Kris P Bacon (11-07-2018),Madison (11-07-2018),NORAD (11-08-2018),Retiredat50 (11-07-2018)

----------


## Retiredat50

> I worry about the consequences for the world with people like Bolton, Pompeo and Pence at the helm, not any particular country. Nice usual attempt to deflect though.
> 
> I hope you’re not all as wrong about Trumps re-election as you were about the midterms. For a few months now I’ve been writing about how Trump is not the right man to carry America forwards. He’s weak, brash and egoistic. A populist demagogue. The majority here fell for it, just like the Democrats with Obama. Even with a no hoper like Clinton it was neck and neck, but putting up an electable Democrat means Trump will lose in 2020. 
> 
> You know and I know that’s a disaster for America, but if you continue to vote in the oddballs like Trump, you’re going to lose. You all laugh at posts like this until it happens and then you pretend it hasn’t. Many of you here are the die hard HOO-RAR believers. America is not following you as the midterms just proved. Time for e re-think?


As I said, you should worry about your own country, the one that you abandoned to go live in a third world shithole.  Of course, your decision now looks great, since your country is on a fast track to becoming a third world shithole.

How was I wrong about the midterms? 

The sitting President's party almost always loses in the midterms, Trump lost by less than most, and in fact, gained seats in the Senate which almost never happens.

How is your home country doing?  While you spend your twilight years in shitville.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> If I remember SandNiggar did worst at the Midterm wasn`t he


Very badly, indeed. 2014 midterms were a focal turning point in the voice of America being heard for the first time. 
It was the first battle in the war of Cultural Marxism.

----------

Jim Scott (11-11-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

> Real Americans support the POTUS. Illegals, US citizens in name only, and the socialists/ communists do not support the US nor the President. Unfortunately, these cretins of society have increased significantly in the previous eight years of the Kenyans "Destroy America By All Means", reign of American apology tours. 
> 
> I know you are of a different opinion, but it is entirely realistic to Make America Great Again. 
> 
> Now to this great support you talk about. Indeed, those citizens that do support the President,  do so whole heartedly.  
> There is no loss of support as the President won the Electoral College with a shortfall of three million popular votes to begin with.


No, all Americans dont support POTUS, they just proved that in the elections. MAGA was a great idea, its just that like Obamas utopia, Trump never quite explained how it was going to be done. How do you make a country great again? Not by forcing other countries to be less successful than you are. 

Had Trump stated in his pre-election speeches that Clinton wasnt going to be investigated, that the wall wouldnt be built and he was going to sanction countries and go to economic war with the world, how many would have voted for that? Well, two years later many are having a re-think before it gets to the actual military war stage the neocon hawks are pushing for. 

Its neck and neck at the moment. If Trump messes this up and the Democrats get back in you know theyre going to crucify you, dont you. Another eight years of Democrats and youre all going to look like California? It will never happen? Dont be too sure of that, look what just happened at the midterms and dont shrug it off to lightly.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> No, all Americans don’t support POTUS, they just proved that in the elections. MAGA was a great idea, it’s just that like Obama’s utopia, Trump never quite explained how it was going to be done. How do you make a country great again? Not by forcing other countries to be less successful than you are. 
> 
> Had Trump stated in his pre-election speeches that Clinton wasn’t going to be investigated, that the wall wouldn’t be built and he was going to sanction countries and go to economic war with the world, how many would have voted for that? Well, two years later many are having a re-think before it gets to the actual military war stage the neocon hawks are pushing for. 
> 
> It’s neck and neck at the moment. If Trump messes this up and the Democrats get back in you know they’re going to crucify you, don’t you. Another eight years of Democrats and you’re all going to look like California? It will never happen? Don’t be too sure of that, look what just happened at the midterms and don’t shrug it off to lightly.


As I stated before, all Americans did support the President. 
The rest are just US citizens, communists, and illegals.  :Thumbsup20: 
 @Sled Dog refers to them as "rodents".

----------

Hillofbeans (11-07-2018),NORAD (11-08-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

> As I stated before, all Americans did support the President. 
> The rest are just US citizens, communists, and illegals. 
>  @Sled Dog refers to them as "rodents".


Of course, half the country would disagree. In America, even rodents get the vote and there are lots of them.  :Smile: 

Stand by for an avalanche of gibberish with that call-out!

----------


## Pork Chop

Of course many disagree with what I write and the personal comments reflect that. You were going to do what to N. Korea? The world was going to cave in under tariffs? The Democrats were going to get annihilted in the midterms? You were promised a wall? Hello (waves hand slowly in front of face), none of it happened. 

We all remember Obama and his little colour blind utopia and we all have a little smile. Belief is fine, plus a little optimism, but when those beliefs are proved wrong and what you voted for doesnt happen, thats more than just a continuing belief, its indoctrination. People like Obama and Trump are American phenomenas; presidents who once voted in dont keep their election promises, or do the exact opposite and still have people cheering them on. 

Youve just witnessed the end of the honeymoon period with your own eyes at the midterms and still you believe? Just as the previous Obama crowd, youre going to have to learn the hard way.

----------


## Madison



----------

NORAD (11-08-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> I worry about the consequences for the world with people like Bolton, Pompeo and Pence at the helm, not any particular country. Nice usual attempt to deflect though.
> 
> I hope youre not all as wrong about Trumps re-election as you were about the midterms. For a few months now Ive been writing about how Trump is not the right man to carry America forwards. Hes weak, brash and egoistic. A populist demagogue. The majority here fell for it, just like the Democrats with Obama. Even with a no hoper like Clinton it was neck and neck, but putting up an electable Democrat means Trump will lose in 2020. 
> 
> You know and I know thats a disaster for America, but if you continue to vote in the oddballs like Trump, youre going to lose. You all laugh at posts like this, until it happens and then you pretend it hasnt. Many of you here are the die hard HOO-RAR believers. America is not following you as the midterms just proved. Time for e re-think?


So lets here your suggestion. Pretend you are American. Who would you have as President? You seemed to be very supportive right up until the tariffs.

----------

NORAD (11-08-2018)

----------


## Retiredat50

> Of course many disagree with what I write and the personal comments reflect that. You were going to do what to N. Korea? The world was going to cave in under tariffs? The Democrats were going to get annihilted in the midterms? You were promised a wall? Hello (waves hand slowly in front of face), none of it happened. 
> 
> We all remember Obama and his little colour blind utopia and we all have a little smile. Belief is fine, plus a little optimism, but when those beliefs are proved wrong and what you voted for doesn’t happen, that’s more than just a continuing belief, it’s indoctrination. People like Obama and Trump are American phenomena’s; presidents who once voted in don’t keep their election promises, or do the exact opposite and still have people cheering them on. 
> 
> You’ve just witnessed the end of the honeymoon period with your own eyes at the midterms and still you believe? Just as the previous Obama crowd, you’re going to have to learn the hard way.


Relations with North Korea are better now than they have ever been since the end of the war (or the pretend end).  You do know that South and North Korea are removing the minefield and also working to connect the two countries transportation infrastructures, right? 

I don't know who thought the democrats were going to be annihilated during the midterms, historically, we did very well in the midterms.  The wall is being put in place, look it up.

You are anti-America because your country sucks, and where you live now sucks.  Too bad.  Jealousy is an ugly emotion.


What was it that forced you from your home country and into shitty East Asia?  Sure, your country is fast becoming crap, but it is still better than where you are, marginally.

----------

NORAD (11-08-2018)

----------


## Canadianeye

> The results went the way they were predicted.  The democrats took the house and the republicans kept the Senate.  That was the way most thought it would go.  People that were talking red wave or blue wave were just cheerleading.
> 
> There is a reason Trump concentrated on campaigning for the Senate seats.


Yeah. I was thinking the same thing...because that is the reality of it.

There was supposed to be a blue tsunami, is how I remember it. Then that was countered, and sadly, even a baby blue wave was enough to give them the enemies the house...while keeping and strenghting the Senate.

An awful lot of people predicted yesterdays results. I didn't. I thought it would be a gain in both.

Fear is the most powerful weapon, and the go to tactic for leftists, liberals and progressives.

Yawn.

----------

NORAD (11-08-2018)

----------


## Gator Monroe

The Wall was not Funded & built and Libertarians voted Democrat

----------


## Calypso Jones

> How quickly you forget. Remember the big red wave, the Democrats on the run? No one here, not one predicted that congress would go Democrat and any who did voice their doubts about Trump were laughed at. Anyone fancy explaining what went wrong, or is it back to poster attacks?


  are you still mad?

----------


## Retiredat50

> Yeah. I was thinking the same thing...because that is the reality of it.
> 
> There was supposed to be a blue tsunami, is how I remember it. Then that was countered, and sadly, even a baby blue wave was enough to give them the enemies the house...while keeping and strenghting the Senate.
> 
> An awful lot of people predicted yesterdays results. I didn't. I thought it would be a gain in both.
> 
> Fear is the most powerful weapon, and the go to tactic for leftists, liberals and progressives.
> 
> Yawn.


Trump knew that the House was a loss.  The Senate has been a thorn in his side since day one, so he took care of that and did what he needed to do.

I call yesterday a win, I never thought we would keep the House, and to win more seats in the Senate, while dropping a few flaming Rhinos, a win.

Interestingly, I read earlier that 9 out of the 11 canidates that Trump campaigned for were elected. Yet, not one of the canidates that Obama campaigned for was elected... I don't know for sure if those numbers are right, but if they are then LOL.

----------

Canadianeye (11-07-2018),Kris P Bacon (11-07-2018),NORAD (11-08-2018),OldSchool (11-08-2018)

----------


## Retiredat50

> vare you still mad?


He is not mad, he is jealous.  He is a supreme being, how dare us lesser beings live so much better than he.

----------


## Pork Chop

> So lets here your suggestion. Pretend you are American. Who would you have as President? You seemed to be very supportive right up until the tariffs.


Yes, the tariffs and sanctions on anyone in the world who disagreed turned me right off Trump. If you cant control the world militarily, youll wreck the worlds economies again (2008)? What is it about this number one status that America is fixated on? Dont you know it never works for long? 

Given the gullibility factor, theres not a lot of choice any longer, but you could do no better than read a bit of Ron Paul. Now theres a clever conservative and not an indoctrinated HOO-RAR nationalist.

----------


## Dan40

> Of course many disagree with what I write and the personal comments reflect that. You were going to do what to N. Korea? The world was going to cave in under tariffs? The Democrats were going to get annihilted in the midterms? You were promised a wall? Hello (waves hand slowly in front of face), none of it happened. 
> 
> We all remember Obama and his little colour blind utopia and we all have a little smile. Belief is fine, plus a little optimism, but when those beliefs are proved wrong and what you voted for doesn’t happen, that’s more than just a continuing belief, it’s indoctrination. People like Obama and Trump are American phenomena’s; presidents who once voted in don’t keep their election promises, or do the exact opposite and still have people cheering them on. 
> 
> You’ve just witnessed the end of the honeymoon period with your own eyes at the midterms and still you believe? Just as the previous Obama crowd, you’re going to have to learn the hard way.


https://www.bls.gov/news.release/empsit.nr0.htm

The unemployment rate remained at 3.7 percent in October, and the number of unemployed
persons was little changed at 6.1 million. Over the year, the unemployment rate and
the number of unemployed persons declined by 0.4 percentage point and 449,000,
respectively. (See table A-1.)

Among the major worker groups, the unemployment rates for adult men (3.5 percent),
adult women (3.4 percent), teenagers (11.9 percent), Whites (3.3 percent), Blacks
(6.2 percent), Asians (3.2 percent), and Hispanics (4.4 percent) showed little or no
change in October. (See tables A-1, A-2, and A-3.)

The labor force participation rate increased by 0.2 percentage point to 62.9 percent in
October

Total nonfarm payroll employment increased by 250,000 in October, following an average
monthly gain of 211,000 over the prior 12 months.

In October, employment in manufacturing increased by 32,000. Most of the increase
occurred in durable goods manufacturing, with a gain in transportation equipment
(+10,000). Manufacturing has added 296,000 jobs over the year, largely in durable
goods industries.

n October, average hourly earnings for all employees on private nonfarm payrolls
rose by 5 cents to $27.30. Over the year, average hourly earnings have increased by
83 cents, or 3.1 percent.


While The left did well in the House, they lost ground in the Senate and Trump still is the president.  Now WHAT is the Democrat Party in the House going to do to benefit the USA?  That is the question for our Democracy.  Remember confirmation of Trump's political appointments (JUDGES) happens in the Senate, NOT in the House.  Any bill passed in the House must be passed as written in the Senate or it never gets to the presidents desk.  When Harry Reid Democrat, was majority leader in the Democrat controlled Senate, budgets and bills passed by the Republican House NEVER were brought to the Senate floor for debate or vote.  That's what Reid did.  Bills passed by the Democrat Senate often were passed on to the president (obama) to be signed into law.

What that all means is that IF the Democrat House passes a bill BENEFICIAL to the entire nation, Republicans will approve it.  Democrats ignored Republican passed bills and budgets.  Did you know that no Democrat body has passed a national budget since FY2007.  That includes EVERY budget proposal by obama.  The last obama budget proposal voted on by Reid's Democrat controlled Senate lost 97-0.  And never again did they vote on a obama budget proposal, DEMOCRATS, not Republicans.


4% of your 67 million people are unemployed.

3.7% of our 236,000,000.000 people are unemployed.

We will keep our great nation[even with a Democrat House] and ignore your piddly assed little diapered dependency.

----------

Jim Scott (11-11-2018),Sled Dog (11-08-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> No, all Americans dont support POTUS, they just proved that in the elections. MAGA was a great idea, its just that like Obamas utopia, Trump never quite explained how it was going to be done. How do you make a country great again? Not by forcing other countries to be less successful than you are. 
> 
> Had Trump stated in his pre-election speeches that Clinton wasnt going to be investigated, that the wall wouldnt be built and he was going to sanction countries and go to economic war with the world, how many would have voted for that? Well, two years later many are having a re-think before it gets to the actual military war stage the neocon hawks are pushing for. 
> 
> Its neck and neck at the moment. If Trump messes this up and the Democrats get back in you know theyre going to crucify you, dont you. Another eight years of Democrats and youre all going to look like California? It will never happen? Dont be too sure of that, look what just happened at the midterms and dont shrug it off to lightly.


What went wrong?  Exactly as you say.  Roughly half the nation has been seduced by the traitors who want to level the lawful government of the United States - they don't see it that way, but that's because they're both ignorant and below-the-mean intelligence.  For whatever reason, be it indoctrination in goobermint skeuls, or Groupthink, learned self-loathing or just plain old stupidity...they want the OPPOSITE of what rational Americans want.

You cannot reach these people with campaigns.  You cannot even reach them with threats and guns.  There are two solutions:  Either erect walls, with them on one side and rational Americans on the other, and permanent guards; or else mass arrests and executions.

Tolerating the Enemy Within - even with prison sentences - ultimately destroys the society.  Eventually the crazy or evil persons seduce enough weak-minded persons to effect release, and start anew.

Now.  NO society has EVER even TRIED to liquidate half its population.  Most "conservatives" even, would not stand for it, even if they understood the choice, death to them or death to all of us.

That leaves only homelands and walls, and there isn't the will to even do THAT. 

So we collapse.  This is one of the markers we must pass, down the tubes.

----------


## Canadianeye

> Trump knew that the House was a loss.  The Senate has been a thorn in his side since day one, so he took care of that and did what he needed to do.
> 
> I call yesterday a win, I never thought we would keep the House, and to win more seats in the Senate, while dropping a few flaming Rhinos, a win.
> 
> Interestingly, I read earlier that 9 out of the 11 canidates that Trump campaigned for were elected. Yet, not one of the canidates that Obama campaigned for was elected... I don't know for sure if those numbers are right, but if they are then LOL.


I thought one very interesting fact, was about the leftist MSMs. It was something along this lines.

CBS - 1 minute devoted in the last 4 days prior to the election...of the incredible economy. NBC - 52 seconds. ABC - 1.5 minutes.

Something like that.

It reinforces my resolve with a proper interpretation of what is what.

The entire game is rigged - every facet of society from education to celebrities to dominating Media empires, the Intel communities, nationally and internationally...and LOOK what has been accomplished?!

I consider those who stand at such incredible odds against such powers to be tremendous champions...as I do the current President of the United States.

The others are fascists in one form or another, and like all fascists...they revel in that disadvantaged and corrupt power. It's 6 guys playing poker, and 5 of them are cheating together to continually bring the 1 guy down - and he just keeps hanging in there, and often even winning.

And they all chortle later what excellent players they are, with all the odds stacked in their favour. They relish the beating - and they never even consider the character of the 1, or their own lack of it.

----------

NORAD (11-08-2018),Retiredat50 (11-07-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Yes, the tariffs and sanctions on anyone in the world who disagreed turned me right off Trump. If you can’t control the world militarily, you’ll wreck the world’s economies again (2008)? What is it about this number one status that America is fixated on? Don’t you know it never works for long? 
> 
> Given the gullibility factor, there’s not a lot of choice any longer, but you could do no better than read a bit of Ron Paul. Now there’s a clever conservative and not an indoctrinated HOO-RAR nationalist.


I am no economic expert, but it appears long overdue. We get the shaft on UN dues, trade and play world welfare daddy. It's about damn time.

----------

NORAD (11-08-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

> He is not mad, he is jealous.  He is a supreme being, how dare us lesser beings live so much better than he.


Many of you seem fixated on me personally. Why would I be jealous? I saw what was coming while many of you were still maxing out your credit cards and cheering the 2008 pre-recession housing bubble. I didnt have a house repossessed, or join the unemployment queues, or see the inside of a food kitchen  I dont know what a BLM or ANTIFA riot looks like and I dont need the government to give me a tax cut because I can barely survive  from month to month. 

Like millions of others, I didnt go west, I went east to get away from all that. Happy days, Im not the one filling the forum with tales of Democrat woes, I just point out why Trump is bad for America  take it or leave it. When the next crash comes, Ill still be smiling. Cheers!  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Pork Chop

> I am no economic expert, but it appears long overdue. We get the shaft on UN dues, trade and play world welfare daddy. It's about damn time.


Expensive trying to rule the world, isn’t it.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> So lets here your suggestion. Pretend you are American. Who would you have as President? You seemed to be very supportive right up until the tariffs.


There's room for disagreement on policy.

And I'm with PC on this one - tariffs are a big-time loser, and Trump and the party will pay for the wreckage.

That's beside the point at hand, which is, the LAWLESSNESS, the HATRED of this country BY one of this country's major political parties.

I have many, many issues with Trump.  They don't matter when some pencil-necked 30-year-old "professor" is agitating for violent revolution, rioting in the streets with weapons.

It doesn't matter when the nooze liars keep pushing the meme that Trump wasn't lawfully elected.  It doesn't matter when they start writing of their fantasies of political @$$@$$ination.

The FIRST thing that matters, is RULE OF LAW and the CIVIL SOCIETY.

Second thing that matters, is, a President and Congress who love the nation and respect the voters.

Third thing that matters, is education enough to understand the failures of the New-old thing, Socialism.

Beyond that, we can have differences.  Right now it doesn't matter.  Trump no doubt has been warned of the dangers of tariffs, and he chooses not to listen.  Since it's not at the level of, say, putting military personnel in immediate danger...we'll have to let that go.  Trump was elected, not me and not his dissident advisers.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Expensive trying to rule the world, isn’t it.


Precisely why an America first, American Nationalist agenda is needed.
When that gets straightened out, then we can worry about international issues.

----------

NORAD (11-08-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> There's room for disagreement on policy.
> 
> And I'm with PC on this one - tariffs are a big-time loser, and Trump and the party will pay for the wreckage.
> 
> That's beside the point at hand, which is, the LAWLESSNESS, the HATRED of this country BY one of this country's major political parties.
> 
> I have many, many issues with Trump.  They don't matter when some pencil-necked 30-year-old "professor" is agitating for violent revolution, rioting in the streets with weapons.
> 
> It doesn't matter when the nooze liars keep pushing the meme that Trump wasn't lawfully elected.  It doesn't matter when they start writing of their fantasies of political @$$@$$ination.
> ...


Why should we be shafted on tariffs? It's a sweet deal, just not for us.

----------

NORAD (11-08-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Why should we be shafted on tariffs? It's a sweet deal, just not for us.


Punitive tariffs have repeatedly failed in the past - and in the 1930s, launched a worldwide depression which launched the National Socialist Party in Germany.  The rest, as they say, is history.

Logic can explain why.  Slapping punitive charges on the most-efficient supplier, and thus enabling less-efficient producers to not become more efficient, adds to costs.  Smaller sourcing markets loses efficiencies of scale.  Canada has no auto industry, not because it doesn't have the capital or the people - because it lacks the market.  As things stand, plants are put up in Ontario, Quebec, or Michigan or Ohio, based on the most-favorable combination of factors, such as taxes and electric rates and conditions of roads.

In the 1960s, Canada and Mexico both had auto-import barriers.  Studebaker, Kaiser-Jeep, AMC, and GM, had token plants in Canada - the Studebaker plant became the main plant when Studebaker scaled down to a tenth its size.  But only AMC really went to large-scale manufacture in Brampton.  GM and Kaiser just had small shops that erected CKD kits and called them "Final Assembly" points.

Mexico was worse.  To sell cars in Mexico the plant had to be in Mexico.  Only VW would do that; so the government of Mexico created VAM - and manufactured AMC cars under license.  Miserable products, even compared to American Motors cars in the States.

Canadians, Mexicans, AND American autoworkers, all suffered because of these legalistic obstacles.

Steel.  The jobs "saved" with steel tariffs, cost, by a Heritage Foundation study, $150,000 A JOB.  Geez...they could give a laid-off steelworker that check, and have him work at Wally World for ten years, and he'd have been as well off, and probably healthier.

Sugar.  Notice how Mexican Coke has become popular?  Because it's made with real cane sugar.

No candy or soda company uses cane sugar anymore - there's sugar tariffs up, that favor one company, which charges exhorbitant rates and cannot even produce in large scale.  So, the choice for candy companies are, manufacture in Europe or Canada (Cadbury's chocolates) or use corn syrup sweetener.

Most soda is bottled locally, by region.  It's not economically feasible to ship Coke from one plant, ANYWHERE.  Far easier to ship the syrup in bulk, and have a regional bottler, a franchisee, put it in Coke bottles and ship to local stores.

But Mexican Coke is apparently better enough that people will pay twice the cost of regular Coke.

That's where tariffs get us.

But you don't have to take my word.  Sit back and watch...I guess we have to re-learn what is Junk Economics, just as the kids have to relearn how lethal is Socialism.

----------

Kris P Bacon (11-07-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

> Precisely why an America first, American Nationalist agenda is needed.
> When that gets straightened out, then we can worry about international issues.


But aside from an economic or military war, you can no longer be first. How do you make American industry great and competitive again? Aside from tens of millions not even producing and over priced products, which is why youre having to use sanctions, how do you do that? Surely, you get internal affairs sorted first, before international ones?

----------


## Retiredat50

> Many of you seem fixated on me personally. Why would I be jealous? I saw what was coming while many of you were still maxing out your credit cards and cheering the 2008 pre-recession housing bubble. I didn’t have a house repossessed, or join the unemployment queues, or see the inside of a food kitchen … I don’t know what a BLM or ANTIFA riot looks like and I don’t need the government to give me a tax cut because I can barely survive  from month to month. 
> 
> Like millions of others, I didn’t go west, I went east to get away from all that. Happy days, I’m not the one filling the forum with tales of Democrat woes, I just point out why Trump is bad for America – take it or leave it. When the next crash comes, I’ll still be smiling. Cheers!


I have absolutely no debt.  I own my house outright, I am retired by choice, the only food kitchen I have visited was a couple of Thanksgivings with a do-gooder GF a help, and tax cuts are not going to help people that barely make it, as they do not pay taxes.  Any other BS you want to spew?

You will still be smiling? I doubt you are smiling now, living in a shithole as you are.  Once again, what forced you to move there? You could have taught in a decent country, something forced you into the position you are now in.

You keep saying we are attacking you personally, yet you want to attack our country, our way of life and just about everything else, but say it is not personal?  Yes, if you attack my country I take it personally, sorry.  You, of course, seem to not care that your country of origin is going down the drains, or that the country you live in is a shithole.  The rest of us actually care.

----------

Jim Scott (11-11-2018),NORAD (11-08-2018)

----------


## Retiredat50

> But aside from an economic or military war, you can no longer be first. How do you make American industry great and competitive again? Aside from tens of millions not even producing and over priced products, which is why you’re having to use sanctions, how do you do that? Surely, you get internal affairs sorted first, before international ones?


It is not an economic war to demand fair trade.

Sanctions are totally separate, maybe you meant tariffs? You are so smart, yet do not know the difference between tariffs and sanctions, say it is not so! The more of your stuff I read, the less I believe anything you say.

----------

Kris P Bacon (11-07-2018),NORAD (11-08-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

Look, you can have a democratic system based on constitutional rule, but you cant force half the population to accept it with threats of violence. If you think a divided society at near war with each other and the world is normal and something the rest of the world is envious of, thats OK by me. But please dont hold it up as an example. Its not people like myself heading for Europe or America, its the third-world dregs youre getting. Any country that imports tens of millions of the third-world and has a mess welfare system is going to decline. Is that a surprise? Any country that has tried to rule the world has failed. Is that a surprise? 

China, Russia, Iran, Turkey, India, Europe  youve just lost the majority of the worlds consumers. How stupid was that? Instead of having a pow wow and discussing how each can cooperate (which was the election promise), Trump just lost you the biggest consumers in the world! Who is going to end up your biggest buyer, Peru? Once you lose a customer, its difficult to get them back and they form other alliances. Turkey is now abandoning the dollar and seeking closer ties with Russia. Iran India and China are palanning new trade routes to bypass the Suez canal. Russia is enjoying new deals with China  Trumps tariffs are an absolute disaster. When it all goes pear shaped I wont cheer for it, but I will say you brought it down on your own heads.

----------


## Retiredat50

> Look, you can have a democratic system based on constitutional rule, but you can’t force half the population to accept it with threats of violence. If you think a divided society at near war with each other and the world is normal and something the rest of the world is envious of, that’s OK by me. But please don’t hold it up as an example. It’s not people like myself heading for Europe or America, it’s the third-world dregs you’re getting. Any country that imports tens of millions of the third-world and has a mess welfare system is going to decline. Is that a surprise? Any country that has tried to rule the world has failed. Is that a surprise? 
> 
> China, Russia, Iran, Turkey, India, Europe … you’ve just lost the majority of the world’s consumers. How stupid was that? Instead of having a pow wow and discussing how each can cooperate (which was the election promise), Trump just lost you the biggest consumers in the world! Who is going to end up your biggest buyer, Peru? Once you lose a customer, it’s difficult to get them back and they form other alliances. Turkey is now abandoning the dollar and seeking closer ties with Russia. Iran India and China are palanning new trade routes to bypass the Suez canal. Russia is enjoying new deals with China … Trumps tariffs are an absolute disaster. When it all goes pear shaped I won’t cheer for it, but I will say you brought it down on your own heads.


I don't think you could be more wrong if you tried, were you trying, to be wrong?

No, people like you head to shithole countries and try to convince everyone else how great it is, lol.  You are right, if we keep importing third world trash we will decline, so that is the reason to stop it, and start enforcing our immigration laws. Thanks, Trump!

So, China is washing their hands of America, they are going to stop trade with us?  What about India, same thing?  Oh and Iran, how is that going for them as their currency tanks and their citizens get ready to revolt?  Russia and China can have a love fest, it won't hurt America.

You talk so much, but...

----------

NORAD (11-08-2018)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Of course, half the country would disagree. In America, even rodents get the vote and there are lots of them. 
> 
> Stand by for an avalanche of gibberish with that call-out!


If half the country wasn't WRONG, Hillary wouldn't have gotten any votes.

----------

NORAD (11-08-2018)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Of course many disagree with what I write and the personal comments reflect that. You were going to do what to N. Korea? The world was going to cave in under tariffs? The Democrats were going to get annihilted in the midterms? You were promised a wall? Hello (waves hand slowly in front of face), none of it happened. 
> 
> We all remember Obama and his little colour blind utopia and we all have a little smile. Belief is fine, plus a little optimism, but when those beliefs are proved wrong and what you voted for doesnt happen, thats more than just a continuing belief, its indoctrination. People like Obama and Trump are American phenomenas; presidents who once voted in dont keep their election promises, or do the exact opposite and still have people cheering them on. 
> 
> Youve just witnessed the end of the honeymoon period with your own eyes at the midterms and still you believe? Just as the previous Obama crowd, youre going to have to learn the hard way.



Hello?

The United States is calling....he hung up, he answers and he keeps hanging up....

Yesterday's election was a victory for the Americans.    

We gained seats in the Senate, making it more difficult for Romney, Murkowsky and Collins to have fits of treasonous "conscience" when the votes are important.

The losses in the House were actually less than the statistical average....pretty good given the hatred the traitors in the media and the Rodent gangs have for the Americans' president.

Do we waste our time telling you what the last election in the UK means?

No, we don't. 

Because they're not important so we don't pay attention to them.

Glad you think MY country is so important.

----------

Jim Scott (11-11-2018),Retiredat50 (11-08-2018)

----------


## nonsqtr

> How quickly you forget. Remember the big red wave, the Democrats on the run? No one here, not one predicted that congress would go Democrat and any who did voice their doubts about Trump were laughed at. Anyone fancy explaining what went wrong, or is it back to poster attacks?


You're funny.  :Smile: 

Nothing went wrong. The American people voted, and now we have an outcome. That's perfect, that's exactly what's supposed to happen.

Only someone who doesn't understand our system would expect things to change overnight or in a single election.

Nothing has really changed. Things are pretty much the same as they were comma with only one exception: the house now has Leverage over the president's purse strings.

And like I said, Trump isn't shy. He will shut down the government in a heartbeat if that's what it takes to get what he wants.

That's the wonderful thing about America, there's so much Freedom here, there's like eight hundred different ways to skin a cat. If the idiot Democrats in the house think they're going to make the president's life miserable, they have another thing coming.

And meanwhile, Xi Da Da thinks he's big shit but he's not. I have a tremendous amount of respect for him, but at the end of the day he's just another Chinese emperor.

You see my friend, tariffs are not about markets. The logic of tarrifs has nothing to do with markets. President Trump isn't here to go after markets, we have enough markets, we have more markets than anyone else in the world. We don't really need any more markets.

No, we will play to our strengths, which are in invention and research and development. Markets are just the way to suck vital resources away from the primary activity, which is WORK.

You can work inventing new things, or you can work putting together other people's old things. The Chinese are exceptionally good at the latter, and only marginally competitive with the former. So markets would mean a lot more to them than they do to us.

It's nice to see the Chinese propaganda filtering through, it's always heartwarming to see that Mr Xi is being respected. He's quite a remarkable man, really - and a formidable politician - but he is encumbered by his circumstances just like our president is. There is only so far he can go, and beyond that he starts looking like an asshole, just like everyone else - which is why he goes to Great Lengths to hide things like the mass incarceration of the Muslims on the western side of the country. And of course the internet censorship and all the rest. A country cannot long continue to invent things if its people cannot communicate lol.

----------

Canadianeye (11-08-2018),Jim Scott (11-11-2018),NORAD (11-08-2018)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Yes, the tariffs and sanctions on anyone in the world who disagreed turned me right off Trump. If you cant control the world militarily, youll wreck the worlds economies again (2008)? What is it about this number one status that America is fixated on? Dont you know it never works for long? 
> 
> Given the gullibility factor, theres not a lot of choice any longer, but you could do no better than read a bit of Ron Paul. Now theres a clever conservative and not an indoctrinated HOO-RAR nationalist.



Explain how requiring Europe to start paying the share it is supposed to be paying for NATO is somehow unfair?

Explain how forcing Eurotrash nations to start dealing with America equitably is wrong.

Explain how North Korea actually TALKING to South Korea is bad.
Explain why the United States is supposed to be THE ONLY country, on the entire planet, that is not supposed to look to it's own interests ahead of all others.

----------

Jim Scott (11-11-2018),Kris P Bacon (11-08-2018),NORAD (11-08-2018)

----------


## Sled Dog

> 4% of your 67 million people are unemployed.
> 
> 3.7% of our 236,000,000.000 people are unemployed.
> 
> We will keep our great nation[even with a Democrat House] and ignore your piddly assed little diapered dependency.


I gotta ask, @Dan40....  why is your 236,000,000 not an integer?

----------


## Ed D

> How quickly you forget. Remember the big red wave, the Democrats on the run? No one here, not one predicted that congress would go Democrat and any who did voice their doubts about Trump were laughed at. Anyone fancy explaining what went wrong, or is it back to poster attacks?


  There are two houses of Congress.  One went, narrowly, to the democrats.  Two years from now, the general election will include a presidential election.  Nothing much happened except that the midterms didn't change the makeup of Congress as much as is usual in a midterm, and the most notable change was in the Senate.  You don't understand US politics well enough to comment on it.

----------


## Ed D

> For a few months now Ive been writing about how Trump is not the right man to carry America forwards. Hes weak, brash and egoistic.


  And all of this is none of your business.  Brits who live here get their asses whipped for holding forth on US politics. It usually happens right after an American tells them that it's none of their business.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Look, you can have a democratic system based on constitutional rule, but you cant force half the population to accept it with threats of violence.


What do you think "law" is, except threats of violence, upon the ENTIRE population, to conform?

Duh.




> If you think a divided society at near war with each other and the world is normal


It's normal to a formerly free society being taken over by hostile socialist parasites and looters.

Your country didn't have the balls to stand up to your society's destruction and died without a whimper.

OUR society recognized the citizen as sovereign, not the king.

And if the world isn't envious of us, wtf are they invading us?

----------

Jim Scott (11-11-2018),nonsqtr (11-08-2018),NORAD (11-08-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

> And all of this is none of your business.  Brits who live here get their asses whipped for holding forth on US politics. It usually happens right after an American tells them that it's none of their business.


I’m quite happy to get my ass whipped. Fortunately, I seem able to hold my own against a whole forum. Conversely, if I agreed with much of the indoctrination I read, then I’d be cheered on as the clever outsider. It’s a catch 22, isn’t it. I was explaining what Obama was long before it became fashionable to do so with the same cries of anguish from the believers. I see no reason to stop just because of Trump. Naw, I’ll stick to what I know. That way when it goes pear shaped I can say I told you so and you won’t say, if you knew, why didn’t you say so.  :Smile:

----------


## Pork Chop

Economic reality

Off the top of my head, China specifically and Russia own trillions of American debt. If they really got upset they could crash the American economy if they asked America to redeem its debts. If America defaulted, your borrowing would cease overnight, with the same economic collapse result. So why dont they do it? As much of the worlds economy is still based on the dollar, but declining, that would also send the worlds economy into chaos, as it did in 2008. This is a slow process as countries slowly abandon the dollar and set up reserve currencies and an alternative SWIFT system. Thats happening now. America isnt the America of fifty years ago that sent man to the moon, the Kardishians and twitter dont count as inventions. But, back to topic. 

There was no red wave. You did not get what you hoped for in the midterms because if you had youd be shouting it from the rooftops. There was no Democrat collapse. Trump is now weakened and thats something to be very worried about.  

Come on, you love these threads, dont you. I can hear the grinding of teeth from here. Its enough to make you want to invade Russia, China and Iran, isnt it.  :Smile:  You know something, even many Americans are now waking up and writing stuff like the op. Gosh, get your guns out the North Koreans might invade you next! No, Im only joking, unless Trump says of course and then it would be true.

 
And what about those good folks down at CNN, you know, the reporter who stuck her head in a back pack that allegedly contained sarin, took a deep sniff and declared she could smell it. Brave woman, no one else has ever lived to say what sarin gas smells of.


This level of stupidity does not bode well for any society. Trump, like Obama, will walk away smiling. If Trump was Americas last chance, the rest of you better hope you have a soft landing. Dont focus or concern yourselves about me, Ill be well away from it all.  :Smile:

----------


## nonsqtr

lol - the British expat living in China doesn't understand how International banking works.

Hey - I got a question for you, Mr Genius.

Here is a list of how much money every country owes: List of countries by external debt - Wikipedia

See China there at number 12? And Russia at 21?

Do you see a problem with this list?

There's one glaring problem that leaps out at me immediately when I look at this list.

All the numbers are positive.

And obviously therefore, the total of these numbers is not zero.

So the question for you is: who do they owe the money to?

Can't be each other, right?

----------

NORAD (11-08-2018)

----------


## OldSchool

> I’m quite happy to get my ass whipped. *Fortunately, I seem able to hold my own against a whole forum*. Conversely, if I agreed with much of the indoctrination I read, then I’d be cheered on as the clever outsider. It’s a catch 22, isn’t it. I was explaining what Obama was long before it became fashionable to do so with the same cries of anguish from the believers. I see no reason to stop just because of Trump. Naw, I’ll stick to what I know. That way when it goes pear shaped I can say I told you so and you won’t say, if you knew, why didn’t you say so.


You just roll with the punches and don't quit.

I find that admirable and it does bring good conversation, having a brain cell helps too, lol.

So.....  :Yo2:

----------

NORAD (11-08-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

> lol - the British expat living in China doesn't understand how International banking works.
> 
> Hey - I got a question for you, Mr Genius.
> 
> Here is a list of how much money every country owes: List of countries by external debt - Wikipedia
> 
> See China there at number 12? And Russia at 21?
> 
> Do you see a problem with this list?
> ...


Do you see who is top of the list? No country on earth has ever recovered from a debt that size. Now go and look how much of that debt belongs to China and you’ll find that China could just about wipe half its own debt out simply by recalling US loans. US GDP debt 94%, China 15%. You’re living on borrowed time and it doesn’t take a genius to work that out, but a great degree of gullibility to believe it won’t ever happen.

----------


## nonsqtr

> Do you see who is top of the list? No country on earth has ever recovered from a debt that size. Now go and look how much of that debt belongs to China and you’ll find that China could just about wipe half its own debt out simply by recalling US loans. US GDP debt 94%, China 15%. You’re living on borrowed time and it doesn’t take a genius to work that out, but a great degree of gullibility to believe it won’t ever happen.


Deflection, false assertions, and impossible scenarios.

Now see if you can do the simple thing and just answer the question.

Who do they owe the money to?

----------

NORAD (11-08-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

I don't care, I am a survivor. I will drink beer and eat pork in my guerilla camp and watch the world burn.
I have grit and can make it on my own.

----------

NORAD (11-08-2018)

----------


## nonsqtr

> You just roll with the punches and don't quit.
> 
> I find that admirable and it does bring good conversation, having a brain cell helps too, lol.
> 
> So.....


Meh... he's full of it. He can call himself a Brit but he's still spouting Chinese propaganda.

Another fool who wants to talk about International debt but doesn't understand how the banking system works. Trust me, you can't "recall" a T-bill, things don't work that way. lol  :Smile:

----------

NORAD (11-11-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

> You just roll with the punches and don't quit.
> 
> I find that admirable and it does bring good conversation, having a brain cell helps too, lol.
> 
> So.....


Punches? Low-information girlie slaps. When I get bored with it I stop. Conversation and brain cells are my combined speciality. I had the same thing with the other end extreme at the other place. Indoctrination, its a killer, good for a laugh, personal comments, poster attacks, distractions (a few of the more wacky ones I dont even bother reading),  its all part and parcel of it.

In all seriousness, whether economic or military, theres a storm approaching. The US bubble protects many from seeing it, dumbness is a disadvantage and indoctrination is a direct handicap, but its coming.

----------


## OldSchool

<-------  :Stirthepot: 

 :Thinking:

----------


## Pork Chop

> Meh... he's full of it. He can call himself a Brit but he's still spouting Chinese propaganda.
> 
> Another fool who wants to talk about International debt but doesn't understand how the banking system works. Trust me, you can't "recall" a T-bill, things don't work that way. lol


Chinese propaganda, or Russian, or American? I don’t do propaganda, I counter it. 

Of course you can recall a debt, just as you can sell billions of dollars on the market, which China and Russia have both done. Think yourself lucky they’ve been living off the interest and you haven’t provoked countries enough to have them turn on you.

----------


## nonsqtr

The US *is* the storm.

I don't believe for one instant that the Chinese seriously believe they can control the weather.

lol  :Smile:

----------

NORAD (11-08-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

> <-------


 :Thumbsup20:

----------

OldSchool (11-08-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

> The US *is* the storm.
> 
> I don't believe for one instant that the Chinese seriously believe they can control the weather.
> 
> lol


The US *was* the storm. The weather looks sunnier ahead.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

It's enough to throw your hands up and say "fuck it all, any damn ways"...

----------

Canadianeye (11-08-2018),OldSchool (11-08-2018)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Chinese propaganda, or Russian, or American? I don’t do propaganda, I counter it. 
> 
> Of course you can recall a debt, just as you can sell billions of dollars on the market, which China and Russia have both done. Think yourself lucky they’ve been living off the interest and you haven’t provoked countries enough to have them turn on you.


Oh please.  :Geez: 

The next time a Chinese carrier decides to bump one of our ships we should blow the fucking thing to smithereens, and call the Chinese on their bullshit, and they can sell all the paper they want, and I'll bet you a hundred bucks if that happens they won't find a buyer.

lmao.  :Smile: 

Bring it, man. Go ahead. I told you what's going to happen, but you can go ahead and do it anyway if you don't believe me. lol  :Smile: 

You're not very familiar with Chinese history, are you? The same cycle has been going on for like three thousand years. None of this is anything new. One would think the Chinese would learn from their own history, but no... they're kind of like Democrats that way.  :Tongue20:

----------

NORAD (11-08-2018),Retiredat50 (11-08-2018)

----------


## nonsqtr

> I don't care, I am a survivor. I will drink beer and eat pork in my guerilla camp and watch the world burn.
> I have grit and can make it on my own.


But... but... the teeming hordes of Barbarians are at the gates!!!

We're going to be taken over, if you believe the propaganda. the Chinese are going to come steal all your pork. And if they don't do it, the Socialists will.  :Mad:

----------

Kris P Bacon (11-08-2018)

----------


## NORAD

> He is not mad, he is jealous.  He is a supreme being, how dare us lesser beings live so much better than he.



Dogs go mad (insane)


people get angry

----------


## nonsqtr

> The US *was* the storm. The weather looks sunnier ahead.


See?

Told ya.

Propaganda.

----------

Retiredat50 (11-08-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> But... but... the teeming hordes of Barbarians are at the gates!!!
> 
> We're going to be taken over, if you believe the propaganda. the Chinese are going to come steal all your pork. And if they don't do it, the Socialists will.


They bought out Smithfeild, IIRC?

----------


## nonsqtr

> Dogs go mad (insane)
> 
> 
> people get angry


He's probably still pissed we kicked the Brits out of our country.  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

I used to hear the same crap from the Europeans in the 60s, all the American haters were out there saying we only have 10 years left - and then when the Arab Oil Embargo hit they were like see told ya - and no one thought we were going to get out of that one either, 18% inflation and all that kind of stuff.

And on the flip side of the pond, what is true is that the Chinese have quality control problems and always have and always will. I wouldn't buy a Chinese microphone, much less a Chinese fighter jet. Those clowns can't even thread a screw to tolerance. If one of their planes stays up in the air it's sheer luck.

----------

NORAD (11-08-2018),Retiredat50 (11-08-2018)

----------


## nonsqtr

> They bought out Smithfeild, IIRC?


Hell, they bought out half of Pasadena. They own half of Africa too. Which is kind of educational, you can look over there to see how the Chinese are managing the Africans (or not managing, as the case may be).  :Smile: 

Working for the Chinese is a unique experience. They're all lovey-dovey as long as you do what they want, but when you develop a mind of your own they start getting sneaky.

----------

Kris P Bacon (11-08-2018)

----------


## NORAD

> explain how requiring europe to start paying the share it is supposed to be paying for nato is somehow unfair?
> 
> Explain how forcing eurotrash nations to start dealing with america equitably is wrong.
> 
> Explain how north korea actually talking to south korea is bad.
> Explain why the united states is supposed to be the only country, on the entire planet, that is not supposed to look to it's own interests ahead of all others.


qfp

----------


## Pork Chop

> But... but... the teeming hordes of Barbarians are at the gates!!!
> 
> We're going to be taken over, if you believe the propaganda. the Chinese are going to come steal all your pork. And if they don't do it, the Socialists will.


You sound like you believe the propaganda. When you got the chance to confront and stop China building the Islands, you didnt. Theres a reason for that and its because the people who would bear the consequences are a lot clever than you are.

Are we back to this, America is goanna smash the world, fire and fury, destroy economies if we cant be number one? Do you know a guy called Hitler? He used to say all that as well. Is it like the 'American socialism' thing, its going to work this time?  :Smile: 
  
Americans wanted the cheap Chinese pork and Americans voted in the socialists who wanted to share it. Who on earth would want to invade a country thats at near civil war, with a debt of $20+ trillion.

----------


## nonsqtr

Still waiting for my answer....

<crickets>

----------


## Pork Chop

> Hell, they bought out half of Pasadena. They own half of Africa too. Which is kind of educational, you can look over there to see how the Chinese are managing the Africans (or not managing, as the case may be). 
> 
> Working for the Chinese is a unique experience. They're all lovey-dovey as long as you do what they want, but when you develop a mind of your own they start getting sneaky.


A bit like posting on an American forum?  :Smile:

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> He's probably still pissed we kicked the Brits out of our country. 
> 
> I used to hear the same crap from the Europeans in the 60s, all the American haters were out there saying we only have 10 years left - and then when the Arab Oil Embargo hit they were like see told ya - and no one thought we were going to get out of that one either, 18% inflation and all that kind of stuff.
> 
> And on the flip side of the pond, what is true is that the Chinese have quality control problems and always have and always will. I wouldn't buy a Chinese microphone, much less a Chinese fighter jet. Those clowns can't even thread a screw to tolerance. If one of their planes stays up in the air it's sheer luck.


China crap exports are notorious junk. Is not a Chinese ship called "junk"?

Junks filled with junk!

----------

NORAD (11-08-2018)

----------


## NORAD

> He's probably still pissed we kicked the Brits out of our country. 
> 
> I used to hear the same crap from the Europeans in the 60s, all the American haters were out there saying we only have 10 years left - and then when the Arab Oil Embargo hit they were like see told ya - and no one thought we were going to get out of that one either, 18% inflation and all that kind of stuff.
> 
> And on the flip side of the pond, what is true is that the Chinese have quality control problems and always have and always will. I wouldn't buy a Chinese microphone, much less a Chinese fighter jet. Those clowns can't even thread a screw to tolerance. If one of their planes stays up in the air it's sheer luck.


One of two things are possible.


1. they want to be like us.


2. they want us to be like them


If #2 is correct (and I believe it is) and the US became a sh*thole socialist country like the 'rest' of them, who would pull their @sses out of the fire?  The UN?   Right...........


So, I must surmise #1 is correct.


Thank you Founding Fathers!

----------

Kris P Bacon (11-08-2018),OldSchool (11-08-2018)

----------


## Retiredat50

> You sound like you believe the propaganda. When you got the chance to confront and stop China building the Islands, you didn’t. There’s a reason for that and it’s because the people who would bear the consequences are a lot clever than you are.
> 
> Are we back to this, America is goanna smash the world, fire and fury, destroy economies if we can’t be number one? Do you know a guy called Hitler? He used to say all that as well. Is it like the 'American socialism' thing, it’s going to work this time? 
>  
> Americans wanted the cheap Chinese pork and Americans voted in the socialists who wanted to share it. *Who on earth would want to invade a country that’s at near civil war, with a debt of $20+* *trillion*.


A better question is, who on earth could?  The answer is, no one.

----------

Kris P Bacon (11-08-2018)

----------


## nonsqtr

> You sound like you believe the propaganda. When you got the chance to confront and stop China building the Islands, you didn’t. There’s a reason for that and it’s because the people who would bear the consequences are a lot clever than you are.
> 
> Are we back to this, America is goanna smash the world, fire and fury, destroy economies if we can’t be number one? Do you know a guy called Hitler? He used to say all that as well. Is it like the 'American socialism' thing, it’s going to work this time? 
>   
> Americans wanted the cheap Chinese pork and Americans voted in the socialists who wanted to share it. Who on earth would want to invade a country that’s at near civil war, with a debt of $20+ trillion.


You ARE a fucking liberal, aren't you?  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Anyone who starts ascribing motive has to be a liberal. You might as well call us all racists. Or deplorables.

Dude, no one cares about being number one. We just want to raise our families in peace, just like you do. You're the one who seems to be jealous of the top dog. The fact is, we ARE number one - and it's not by choice, it's because no one else is up to the job. That's been true ever since World War II when we rescued both British and Chinese asses, at our own personal expense and I do mean personal.

So now you're fucking jealous. Well, Color Me surprised. Everyone thinks they got short-changed after World War II. They bombed their own cells to smithereens and we fixed it all for them at our expense, and somehow they're ungrateful. Still. Even jealous. Still.

These clowns sound just like the antifa assholes who think they can run the show without the old white men.

They're just a bunch of dumb ass fucking liberals, is what they are.

----------

Canadianeye (11-08-2018),Jim Scott (11-11-2018),NORAD (11-08-2018)

----------


## NORAD

> China crap exports are notorious junk. Is not a Chinese ship called "junk"?
> 
> Junks filled with junk!


Had a friend go to China several years ago on vacation.


Brought back wayyyyyyyy too many gifts ....... all made in China.


I thought at least the Starbucks mugs would have a years chance of surviving.
Nope,

Chinese shirts, compacts, toothpick holders, pens, even chopsticks     ........... 



shredded, shrunk to nano size, broke at opening, mirrors fell out, tips broke off pens ..................




My friend was so embarrassed sharing these gifts with friends and coworkers.

----------

Kris P Bacon (11-08-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

> China crap exports are notorious junk. Is not a Chinese ship called "junk"?
> 
> Junks filled with junk!


Americans cheered for more of it. It wasnt forced on them, its all many could afford. Trump can afford to say no, tens of millions can't.

----------


## Pork Chop

> Had a friend go to China several years ago on vacation.
> 
> 
> Brought back wayyyyyyyy too many gifts ....... all made in China.
> 
> 
> I thought at least the Starbucks mugs would have a years chance of surviving.
> Nope,
> 
> ...


If he was a cheapskate and paid crap, he got sold crap. Toothpick holders, chopsticks (the wooden ones you get for free)?   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Americans cheered for more of it. It wasn’t forced on them, it’s all many could afford. Trump can afford to say no, tens of millions can't.


it started long before Trump. An antique branded "Made in the USA" is sought after. I have a small fan, circa WW2 that has been running 24/7 for 3 years. Don't blame Trump. Don't.

----------

NORAD (11-08-2018)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Americans cheered for more of it. It wasn’t forced on them, it’s all many could afford. Trump can afford to say no, tens of millions can't.


Now you're just being ridiculous.

Some waterboarding... I get to laugh at the torturer... lol  :Smile: 

Nah, look man - people here in America are fed up with the bullshit coming out of China. They've had 40 fucking years to get on the quality bandwagon and they failed miserably, they still cant make a machine screw to save their lives.

The problem is not with the people that end up having to buy the cheap shit, the problem is with the cheap shit.

----------

Kris P Bacon (11-08-2018),NORAD (11-08-2018)

----------


## NORAD

> If he was a cheapskate and paid crap, he got sold crap. Toothpick holders, chopsticks (the wooden ones you get for free)?


While she was on a world class vacay, staying in lux hotels?????


Seems you know little how the Chinese pander to the American dollar.


 :Geez:

----------


## Pork Chop

> While she was on a world class vacay, staying in lux hotels?????
> 
> 
> Seems you know little how the Chinese pander to the American dollar.


The top hotels I stayed at didn’t accept $US, it’s not the Philipines. She musn’t have thought very highly of you. Mmm, I don’t know how to break this to you gently, but the Chinese are in the process of abandoning the dollar and setting up the Yuan as a reserve currency. They don’t want the dollar. The hotels will convert them into Yuan for you, but you can’t pay in dollars.

----------


## Pork Chop

> it started long before Trump. An antique branded "Made in the USA" is sought after. I have a small fan, circa WW2 that has been running 24/7 for 3 years. Don't blame Trump. Don't.


Its an antique Krispy, it has its own value. No one is saying that America wasnt a leading industrial power up to the 70s. Those days are gone and Trump cant bring them back. He knows very well you cant have your lifestyle and an industrial revolution at the same time. Its why hes attacking the world with tariffs and sanctions. Theres nothing else he can do. 

Obama promised a utopia, Trump promises a great America. The first didnt happen and the second isnt going to happen. Both were just trying to spin it out for as long as possible, like a pass the parcel game. Youre sitting on a mountain of debt waiting for it to implode, the only question is when, not if and not whetehr China will implode first, it wont.

----------


## Pork Chop

Never been a liberal, but I know indoctrination when I see it. Never been jealous of any country and dont do the number one rule the world thing either. No one else in the world wants the job because from experience, they already know how it ends. You the US nationalists wanted it, now you do the HOO-RAR thing when it all comes crashing down round your ears. You thought youd have your own one thousand world Reich? You thought youd scam the world with the dollar forever? You thought the world would cheer you on with regime changes, bombings and invasions? Thats not conservatism  you are not conservatives. 

The Chinese have had 40 years of selling products to the US, which the Americans couldnt get enough of and the past few years copying American products to make them equal in quality. If their products were of such low quality, no one would have bought them, but they made a fortune from it. You cant have it both ways and say it was crap, but we bought billions of it.

The reason Trump put tariffs on China is not because the goods were crap, its because the US can no longer afford to pay for them. Put another way, Trump is trying to tell you the first-world consumer society is going bust and you cant even afford developing country products anymore.

Conversely, tens of millions cant afford expensive Made in America products either. Trump knows full well he cant have both a first-world consumer society and build an industrial based economy at the same time and so tariffs and sanctions are his last desperate gamble to force the world to buy American. The midterms showed an increasing dissatisfaction as reverse tariffs begin to bite, mostly aimed at food producers in the heartlands who are the main Trump supporters. 

People dont vote for abstract sound bites; when they see something isnt working they vote against it. Thats what youre increasingly seeing now, the backlash. China isnt going to collapse as much as youd wish for it to do so. Of course it has slowed, but its still going strong with exports elsewhere. By 2020 if this carries on, the Trumpies will be a distinct minority. By then in typical fashion youll all go quiet and pretend you werent Trumpies. Its the American way. 

I just tell you before it happens, just as I told you N. Korea wouldnt be attacked and you all laughed, or that reverse tariffs were coming, or that prices were going to rise  I nearly always have the last laugh when it somes to politics, its what I do, its how I stay ahead of the chaos game.

----------


## NORAD

> The top hotels I stayed at didnt accept $US, its not the Philipines. She musnt have thought very highly of you. Mmm, I dont know how to break this to you gently, but the Chinese are in the process of abandoning the dollar and setting up the Yuan as a reserve currency. They dont want the dollar. The hotels will convert them into Yuan for you, but you cant pay in dollars.


STOP - SHORT - NOW!


Insulting my friend says a lot about you.


You forgot the part about *WORLD CLASS VACAY* -------------   *PREPAID*


China  doesn't want the US to see the _real_ China.

The polluted China

The poor factory worker Chinese

The Chinese beggars on the street,


Clean up YOUR socialistic mess before inviting the GREATEST 



China loves the delusions they can feed the rest of the "World"


Fact: visitors aren't allowed in China without 'appropriate' permissions starting with the Mayor of the city, even if one has Chinese relatives they wish to visit.

----------


## Pork Chop

> STOP - SHORT - NOW!
> 
> 
> Insulting my friend says a lot about you.
> 
> 
> You forgot the part about *WORLD CLASS VACAY* -------------   *PREPAID*
> 
> 
> ...


No, I dont stop, I tell you what its like there because I lived there for six years. Before you accuse me of insults, remember the personal ones youre fond of making. Ill tell you when youre talking BS and thats more often than not. Stick to what you know about even if its not a lot, because anything else  just makes you sound stupid.

Chinese cities are as polluted as American ones during the industrial revolution.	

As poor as the immigrant American farm labourers?

Only ever saw one beggar in the Chinese city I was in. Certainly a place like California wouldnt be allowed to exist in China.

Fact? BS. The mayor of any city has no control over visitors. Thats done by the immigration department of the Public Security Bureau (PSB).

----------


## Pork Chop

In America, depending on which side youre on, dissent is seen as a direct attack. Good God, even capitalist competition is seen as a national security issue. Outside places like N. Korea, you are the most paranoid and indoctrinated country on earth. Ive just had ten pages of personal attacks and comments, youve pissed me off, so lets piss you off and give you some back. But no BS, lets give you some home truths and invade your nationalist bubbles.   

Let me put a question to you and discover the level of low-information and indoctrination. Do you realise what your quest to control the world has cost in human lives? The one youre all cheering for? One estimate puts it at 20 million since WW2! Certainly millions in the past two decades on your rampage through the Middle East. You make the WW2 holocuast look like a picnic! 

Have you ever stopped and thought of the millions bombed and burned alive so you could have a first-world lifestyle, cheap gas and mass welfare? The ruined cities and countries? Was it worth it? Do you wonder why you have a Defense Act to protect you from the outside world? What part of American National Security are you trying to currently protect bombing the The Yemen to bits with the Saudis. The Saudis, you know, the country that now looks increasingly like it sponsered 9/11? Look at it; Afghanistan, Libya, Iraq, Syria, The Yemen  Murder Incorporated? The CIA black Site torture centers, the assasinations, the violence  Your dollars are dripping in blood. Now you want to destroy countries economies with tariffs and sanctions? 

You didnt know all this did you, well it was all done in your name  America First, its what youre all cheering for. You expect the outside world to cheer all this on, with excuses of, if we didnt do it someone else would? No they wouldnt, the last country that behaved like that faced the Nuremburg trials as a rogue nation. No wonder your politicians are against International Criminal Court trials, half of them would be tried as war criminals and a good few of your military. Do you know the CIA background behind your new US Ambassador Gina (aka the torturer) Haspel? Go and look up her past, she makes nightmare on Elm Street look tame!

Everytime you cheer for America First, or say, 'F**k the World', the above is what youre cheering for in an out of control country run by a neocon military and industrial complex. You lost America decades ago, your choice is now liberal fascism, or a police state. You can produce a brash narcissistic president and the Kardashians, but not a Mother Teresa, or an organisation such as Médecins Sans Frontières and boast that everywhere outside America is a s**t hole! Well yes, thanks to your dollar mafia scheme, they never get above developing countries and if they try theyre bombed to pieces. 

You havent got a clue, have you. Many of you are sitting inside your little indoctrination bubbles blinking away and wondering what Im talking about. Thank God Russia and China are now strong enough to stop you killing another few million in North Korea and Iran. There, that got a lot of my chest that needed saying. You are not conservatives and I am not a liberal, I tell many of you things that are way above your heads and dont follow them through because most of you are too dumb to understand anything above the level of political razamatazz sound bites. 

Now go and pick the bits you dont like out of that lot!  :Smile:

----------


## usfan

Trump won in the senate, but lost in the house. This was a battle, not the war. The war for the soul of America goes on, and will not be decided by a single election. 

The Indoctrination from Progressivism runs too deep, in the American psyche. No nostalgic, brief return to founding principles will slow the juggernaut of progressive propaganda and Indoctrination.

Unless there is a wholesale return to American values and principles,  the steamroller of progressive anti americanism will continue, until the old folks, raised as Americans,  are dead.

----------

NORAD (11-08-2018)

----------


## Coolwalker

What went wrong is 40+ years of Marxist rhetoric being spoon-fed to the youth of America.

----------

Gator Monroe (11-08-2018),NORAD (11-08-2018),usfan (11-08-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Trump won in the senate, but lost in the house. This was a battle, not the war. The war for the soul of America goes on, and will not be decided by a single election. 
> 
> The Indoctrination from Progressivism runs too deep, in the American psyche. No nostalgic, brief return to founding principles will slow the juggernaut of progressive propaganda and Indoctrination.
> 
> Unless there is a wholesale return to American values and principles,  the steamroller of progressive anti americanism will continue, until the old folks, raised as Americans,  are dead.


And that folks is the final word.

----------

Coolwalker (11-08-2018),NORAD (11-08-2018),usfan (11-08-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> What went wrong is 40+ years of Marxist rhetoric being spoon-fed to the youth of America.


The Enemy Within.

Too late to do much.

----------

Gator Monroe (11-08-2018)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Many of you seem fixated on me personally. Why would I be jealous? I saw what was coming while many of you were still maxing out your credit cards and cheering the 2008 pre-recession housing bubble. I didnt have a house repossessed, or join the unemployment queues, or see the inside of a food kitchen  I dont know what a BLM or ANTIFA riot looks like and I dont need the government to give me a tax cut because I can barely survive  from month to month. 
> 
> Like millions of others, I didnt go west, I went east to get away from all that. Happy days, Im not the one filling the forum with tales of Democrat woes, I just point out why Trump is bad for America  take it or leave it. When the next crash comes, Ill still be smiling. Cheers!


yep.  you're STILL pissed.

----------

NORAD (11-11-2018)

----------


## Gator Monroe

We learned that Libertarians would rather shtup a mailbox than vote Republican (So many voted Democrat )

----------


## Old Tex

There are 20 million more registered democrats than there are republicans. The election was more or less a draw. I don't understand the question "What went wrong" but if I had to guess the answer I would guess MATH.

----------


## Dan40

> I gotta ask, @Dan40....  why is your 236,000,000 not an integer?


*"Z" ?*

----------


## gregonejeep

> Trump won in the senate, but lost in the house. This was a battle, not the war. The war for the soul of America goes on, and will not be decided by a single election. 
> 
> The Indoctrination from Progressivism runs too deep, in the American psyche. No nostalgic, brief return to founding principles will slow the juggernaut of progressive propaganda and Indoctrination.
> 
> Unless there is a wholesale return to American values and principles,  the steamroller of progressive anti americanism will continue, until the old folks, raised as Americans,  are dead.



I have read the blue text many times and with the extra comma's, it is a bit confusing to me. 

usfan wrote "Unless there is a wholesale return to American values and principles,  <<(Not going to happen)the steamroller of progressive anti Americanism will continue, [until the old folks, raised as Americans,  are dead] " .

The way I am interpreting the red text in the brackets, usfan is stating that once all of we old Americans die off, THEN the progressive Anti-Americanism will stop in the USA. HUH ?????? 

Someone help me out here. Is usfan  blaming we old Americans for inciting or nurturing progressive anti-Americanism ?   WTH ?

----------


## Pork Chop

> yep.  you're STILL pissed.


Not at the subject, at the personal attacks that pass for knowledge. 

_'Folks, people are super pissed these days. As always I request and expect people to post with a reasonable level of civility. Major breach of rules WILL be met with infraction whether you're "my friend" or not. Please please please don't let your "mouth" get you in trouble. I hate having to infract or restrict anyone.'_

----------


## Pork Chop

There isnt an eventual happy ending, not for America and not for Europe. If youre going to have democracy it has to rely on a general consensus. People have to accept the decision of a majority and thats not happening. All across the west the millennials are voting socialist as a block vote. Thats not going to decrease. 

Partly thats the fault of the industrial revolution which brought capitalist competition. Yet it also brought social divides as individuals competed against one another. So thats economic competition, class divisions and throw into that mix identity competition. During an industrial age there was social mobility, a place to go and climb the ladder, but now for an increasing minority population theres nowhere left to go. Its only recently that sociology has begun to ask what happens after an industrial revolution? 

What happens is that the extremes replace the center. The political European Union (formerly the Economic Union) and presidents like Obama and Trump couldnt and didnt exist 50 years ago, theyre suited to a post-industrial period. It is no coincidence that Ocasio-Cortez is the new American, millennial, socialist darling of the left. Young, photohgenic and dumb, shes perfect for a future Democrat president. 

It will have been noted that Obama focused very much on children, thats the preferred left method and many will say, 'Obamas gone its over', but its not. If you were five years old in 2008, you had a solid grounding in hard left progressive indoctrination into your teens. Even sub-consciously, you will never forget that and those children are the future leaders and politicians of America.

Conversely, Trump focused on individualism and greed, because thats his background and it appealed to a certain American mind-set. Yet thats Trumps biggest failing, that its not because people are dumb and hes so clever that he got rich, but that they too can succeed in a post-industrial era, which he didnt have to do. Trump, google, yahoo  All the big names are pre-2008 successes, not current start-ups with a current record number of bankruptcies. Just as Obamas utopia dream fell apart, Trump is promising something that ended in the 70s, but managed to limp on until 2008 when it finally died. So what happens now?

The choice is a benevolent liberal fascist dictatorship, or an emerging police state. Rounding up 'traitors' and killing dissenters has a long history of failure throughout the 20th century and is a sign of how extreme American politics has become. Aside from an epidemic, or a major war, the collective dissenters will eventually outbreed the individualists. 

Back to the mid-terms. You can put whatever spin on this you like, from 'it was to be expected' to 'we won'. But the fact is Trump is losing his popularity, because just like Obama he focused on one section of the society divide. 

Stop for a bit and let you digest that.

----------


## JustPassinThru

No such thing as a "benevolent fascist dictatorship."

----------


## Pork Chop

> No such thing as a "benevolent fascist dictatorship."


See the European Union, or read Huxley’s 'Brave new world revisted' for what a benevolent liberal fascist dictatorship looks like.

----------


## Pork Chop

What is MAGA? Or Obamas Change you can believe in, or Bernies, A future to believe in. Its like the Nuremburg rallies, theyre abstracts shouted by demagogues, they mean nothing and the crowds cheer as they always have done. Practically, how do you make America great if half the population are against you? How do you create something that no longer exists? What does MAGA mean to an estimated 43% of households that can barely survive from month to month? Are they cheering the stock market bubble? In a country of approximately 320 million, only around 130 million are in full time employment (Statista). What does MAGA mean to the majority of those left behind, because theyre voters as well and they will vote for themselves, not abstracts. 

So, how can MAGA work in practical terms? Despite the thin veneer of civilisation we remain tribal. From country borders to fences around our houses, were territorial. The bigger tribe raids the smaller tribes and its how empires are built. Of course, in todays language we politely call it policing, or regime change, but theyre raids under any other name. To stop this, countries begin to form alliances and thats happening now. The European Union and United Kingdom and Russian Federation are examples. NATO was stopped from expansionism in the Ukraine and the US in Syria. Conquest failed. Militarily, these countries and/or their alliances became too big to raid and so MAGA focus on economics. MAGA is not about making America great, its about making other countries economically weaker so that the dominant country appears strong.  

Historically, every weaker country pays a tithe, or tribute to the dominent power and currently this was using the dollar, from which America made a profit. Previously this was enforced by military might, as countries such as Libya, Iraq and Syria found to their cost. The alternative use of sanctions and tariffs are simply tools used to enforce control, but theyre not working. Countries are abandoning the dollar, the life blood of the American economy; China is offering a new reserve currency based on gold (its why theyve been buying so much of it) and Russia is setting up an alternative SWIFT system. Add to that reverse tariffs that werent supposed to happen and its why MAGA wont happen. The dollar relied on a consensus, whether forced or voluntary and just like the internal strife in America, that consensus has gone.

Some will say America isnt an Empire; not by name, but it has all the trappings and behaviour of one, as did Germany and the old USSR. Others still say the world should be grateful, or in a bizzare way of thinking that if it wasnt America someone else would have dominated the world. The proof of those fallacies is that as soon as it was militarily safe to do so, many countries started to abandon the dollar. The reason for this is twofold. First, the world is no longer prepared to fund the American lifestyle from dollar profits and second; having one dominant reserve currency means that if that currency collapses (2008), it brings everyone else down with it. Additionally, no one else is stepping forward to police the world because they already know from experience what happens to those countries who have tried. 

What all that means for America, despite all the hype, is a decline. Every politician since 2008 has been warning that change is needed, they just havent mentioned why. The above is the why. So, what does a declining society look like? Extremism replaces the previous consensus, which produces a divide and results in increased social violence. Demagogues arrive with promises and become semi-Gods. Blame for woes is apportioned according to the opposite polarisation. The power of the State increases  The people behind Trump are not stupid and already know MAGA failed when the first country presented reverse tariffs and others started to abandon the dollar. Trump will limp on, full of promises and many will believe hes clever and theyre stoo-pid, how the economy would collapse without him and how America is winning the trade wars. Meanwhile, Russia, China and Iran are preparing for war because they already know what happens in indoctrinated societies that promote superiority and believe they possess God given powers to rule the world.

There you go, a bit more to reflect on. Now those that want to debate all this, feel free to do so. No annimosity and personal attacks, lets get some of that indoctrinated drivel out of your heads.  :Smile:

----------


## JustPassinThru

> See the European Union, or read Huxley’s 'Brave new world revisted' for what a benevolent liberal fascist dictatorship looks like.


The EU, I see as a gaggle of Elites, wannabee royalty, seizing bureaucratic power, and over the decades, coming to more-and-more withering contempt of their lessers.  

That Moslem invasion didn't fall out of the sky.  The EU LET THEM IN - and forced nations that did not want them in, to let them in.  The Elites who control the EU, let them in because they wanted a more-docile New Peasantry.

It is a toxin that is corroding Europe.  Like swallowing Drano - you don't die immediately, it takes some time.

As for Huxley:  I don't look to fiction for guidance.  Not even well-written fiction.

Despotic dictatorship IS tyranny.  It deprives man of his Natural Rights:  Life, liberty AND PROPERTY.  Taxation without representation; taxation by an unelected governing body which views itself as on a higher level than the proletariat.

----------

Madison (11-09-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

> The EU, I see as a gaggle of Elites, wannabee royalty, seizing bureaucratic power, and over the decades, coming to more-and-more withering contempt of their lessers.  
> 
> That Moslem invasion didn't fall out of the sky.  The EU LET THEM IN - and forced nations that did not want them in, to let them in.  The Elites who control the EU, let them in because they wanted a more-docile New Peasantry.
> 
> It is a toxin that is corroding Europe.  Like swallowing Drano - you don't die immediately, it takes some time.
> 
> As for Huxley:  I don't look to fiction for guidance.  Not even well-written fiction.
> 
> Despotic dictatorship IS tyranny.  It deprives man of his Natural Rights:  Life, liberty AND PROPERTY.  Taxation without representation; taxation by an unelected governing body which views itself as on a higher level than the proletariat.


There’s no royalty in the EU, it’s a progressive dictatorship built using the old Soviet model. No one voted them in, unlike Obama. We all know what they are. You should read more. Huxley and Orwell are the foremost authorities on 20th social change, presented as fiction.  

_'Within the next generation I believe the world rulers will discover infant conditioning and narco-hypnosis are more efficient, as instruments of government, than clubs and prisons, and that the lust for power can be just as completely satisfied by suggesting people into loving their servitude as by flogging and kicking them into obedience.'_ -  Huxley.

----------


## JustPassinThru

You look to Huxley.

I look to John Adams, Thomas Jefferson, John Locke, and Charles de Montesquieu 

You look to parables by frustrated Social Engineers.

I look to Enlightenment political philosophers who organized their observations of history, into what they called Natural Law, or Natural Rights of Man.

----------


## Pork Chop

> You look to Huxley.
> 
> I look to John Adams, Thomas Jefferson, John Locke, and Charles de Montesquieu 
> 
> You look to parables by frustrated Social Engineers.
> 
> I look to Enlightenment political philosophers who organized their observations of history, into what they called Natural Law, or Natural Rights of Man.


That’s a big problem for America, not for Europe. It’s 2018, not 1776. The people you mention were writing for a different society in a different era, which bears no resemblance to a modern world. There are no more absolute monarchies to be protected from, or no tax without representation and no need for armed militias. Some people still cling on, Muslims for example who believe in texts from the 6th century, which sound as odd as an old Marxist suggesting _'Bread for the workers.'_ 

The modern world arose from the classical theorists and adapted to them, it changed, not took them at face value. So, what provision did the founders in 1776  make for the tens of millions in poverty, or the unemployed, or the homeless? Nothing, they didn’t exist then, but they do now and if you’re not careful, that’s where the next quiet revolution will come from. Never happen? The next generation will outvote and outnumber you. What relevance does Locke and Jefferson have to those living in a plastic bag at the side of the road? Are they cheering on freedom, equality and opportunity?

To carry on …  

America was an experiment that went badly wrong. Located as far from western civilization as possible, America was originally the dumping ground for Europe’s unwanted. The criminals, dissidents, misfits and the poverty stricken throughout Europe found their way to America. 

_'Give me your tired, your poor, Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free, The wretched refuse of your teeming shore …'_

Hardly the cream of the crop and not surprising that America has only been at peace for less than two decades in its whole history. The idea of a melting pot multiculturalism isn’t new, but the reality is it doesn’t work. It’s why America has a huge problem with racism, with many referring back to their historical roots such as Afro-American, or Italian-American and not their place of birth.   

From its recent historical construction as a designer built country focusing on individuality and materialism, which is what loosely holds it together, America lacks the social cohesiveness and bonding of millennia old Europe to weather adversity. When the foundations of materialism decline in a post-industrial era, its military power and the life style creation dollar profit challenged, the tendency is to revert back to the violence reminiscent of the Wild West. This is what you’re seeing now. 

The drug and medication epidemic, recent violence on the streets, murders and school shootings and huge poverty levels are all signs of a failing society that has nothing else to hold it together.

----------


## nonsqtr

lol !!!

You're back for more?  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

NORAD (11-11-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

> lol !!!
> 
> You're back for more?


I never went anywhere except to bed. I'll let you know when I get bored. If youre back I hope youve brought some civility with you even if your input is poor quality.

----------


## nonsqtr

> I never went anywhere except to bed. I'll let you know when I get bored. If you’re back I hope you’ve brought some civility with you even if your input is poor quality.


Are you a masochist?

I was just wondering, since you got the shit kicked out of you yesterday.

But no, I'm not back, homey ain't gonna play today. I have no time to beat down dumbass liberals this evening 

You'll have to get your jollies elsewhere.

----------

NORAD (11-11-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

> Are you a masochist?
> 
> I was just wondering, since you got the shit kicked out of you yesterday.
> 
> But no, I'm not back, homey ain't gonna play today. I have no time to beat down dumbass liberals this evening 
> 
> You'll have to get your jollies elsewhere.


The s**t kicked out of me? Are you serious? 12 pages and 734 views is why I keep going on these sort of threads. It’s a sort of competition with myself. I’m able to keep going simply because of low-information. Good heavens, if you nationalists were even university undergraduate level I’d probably stop a lot sooner. I stop because I get bored from lack of input. How many words have I written on this thread. I don’t know, maybe four or five thousand? That’s an undergraduate dissertation off the top of my head over cups of tea! 

I notice you’re very careful not to get involved in a debate because I’d take you apart. I wouldn’t? You’ll be the first to kick the s**t out of me on a political forum. The op is on page 1, or the couple of posts on page 11, come and try me instead of lol and slinking off like the liberals on the sister site.

To all.

I’m a big pussycat really, but I dislike keyboard cowards of any political persuasion. I’m always ready for a debate, but if you use indoctrinated MSM, I’ll take that apart for you – if you’re friendly, in the nicest way possible. 

One thing I won’t get mixed up in is your American fantasies, whether that’s from the extreme left or right. Never mind Trump and his everyone is stoo-pid but me, or the Muppets here with their HOO-RAR indoctrination - I’ll tell you like it is. 

Many of you think I’m making disparaging remarks, I’m not, they’re warnings. America is in deep, deep s**t, and you can see it all over the forum not just from me and it’s not all the liberals fault. The extremes of any opposite are your worst enemy. I’ll simply tell you why, which you won’t get from your MSM in America.  :Smile:

----------


## memesofine

one word. FRAUD fraud fraud by the Democommies

----------


## Pork Chop

> one word. FRAUD fraud fraud by the Democommies


The Democrats made my dog bark.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> That’s a big problem for America, not for Europe. It’s 2018, not 1776. The people you mention were writing for a different society in a different era, which bears no resemblance to a modern world. There are no more absolute monarchies to be protected from, or no tax without representation and no need for armed militias. Some people still cling on, Muslims for example who believe in texts from the 6th century, which sound as odd as an old Marxist suggesting _'Bread for the workers.'_ 
> 
> The modern world arose from the classical theorists and adapted to them, it changed, not took them at face value. So, what provision did the founders in 1776  make for the tens of millions in poverty, or the unemployed, or the homeless? Nothing, they didn’t exist then, but they do now and if you’re not careful, that’s where the next quiet revolution will come from. Never happen? The next generation will outvote and outnumber you. What relevance does Locke and Jefferson have to those living in a plastic bag at the side of the road? Are they cheering on freedom, equality and opportunity?
> 
> To carry on …  
> 
> America was an experiment that went badly wrong. Located as far from western civilization as possible, America was originally the dumping ground for Europe’s unwanted. The criminals, dissidents, misfits and the poverty stricken throughout Europe found their way to America. 
> 
> _'Give me your tired, your poor, Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free, The wretched refuse of your teeming shore …'_
> ...


Yeah.

Leftist proponents of the All-Powerful State, destroy family and community and church (rivals to the State's absolute power) and then hold out the resulting social toxicology as proof..._WE NEED A MORE-POWERFUL STATE_.

And those who, secure and comfortable in relative freedom, agitate for "benevolent despotism" have no clue what that will bring.  That no despotism is benevolent, and such a thing is as much a fantasy as "democratic socialism."

Unchecked power is USED.  That's human nature.  Used for the ends of the Sovereign, who, when not accountable to the subjects, doesn't concern himself with the subjects.

I'm out of this discussion.  You have your tub to thump.  And IMHO, you're gonna get what you want.

And you will not like it.

----------


## Sled Dog

> There’s no royalty in the EU,


Tell that to the Queen of England.    His name is Prince Charles, isn't it?

----------


## Sled Dog

> That’s a big problem for America, not for Europe. It’s 2018, not 1776.


Have people changed?

Is history different?

Or is it just that Americans are naturally better than Europeons?




> There are no more absolute monarchies to be protected from, or no tax without representation and no need for armed militias.


Damn Boy.   

North Korea.



> America was an experiment that went badly wrong. Located as far from western civilization as possible, America was originally the dumping ground for Europe’s unwanted. The criminals, dissidents, misfits and the poverty stricken throughout Europe found their way to America.


And yet America is THE GREATEST nation in HISTORY, hands down, no contest.



> _'Give me your tired, your poor, Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free, The wretched refuse of your teeming shore …'_



Can you tell me what part of the Constitution or Declaration of Independence this is in?   I don't recall seeing it in our foundational documents.  You know so much more about America than I do, I'm sure you can tell us what body of LAW contains that statement.
Hardly the cream of the crop and not surprising that America has only been at peace for less than two decades in its whole history. The idea of a melting pot multiculturalism isn’t new, but the reality is it doesn’t work. It’s why America has a huge problem with racism, with many referring back to their historical roots such as Afro-American, or Italian-American and not their place of birth.   



> The drug and medication epidemic, recent violence on the streets, murders and school shootings and huge poverty levels are all signs of a failing society that has nothing else to hold it together.


The natural by-products of socialism.

Kill the socialists, save the country.

Yeah, actually, that is a serious proposal.   I'm quick, not Swift.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Fact? BS. The mayor of any city has no control over visitors. Thats done by the immigration department of the Public Security Bureau (PSB).


The mayor can order the police to remove illegal campers....to use a polite euphemism for criminal trash.

----------

NORAD (11-11-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

> Yeah.
> 
> Leftist proponents of the All-Powerful State, destroy family and community and church (rivals to the State's absolute power) and then hold out the resulting social toxicology as proof..._WE NEED A MORE-POWERFUL STATE_.
> 
> And those who, secure and comfortable in relative freedom, agitate for "benevolent despotism" have no clue what that will bring.  That no despotism is benevolent, and such a thing is as much a fantasy as "democratic socialism."
> 
> Unchecked power is USED.  That's human nature.  Used for the ends of the Sovereign, who, when not accountable to the subjects, doesn't concern himself with the subjects.
> 
> I'm out of this discussion.  You have your tub to thump.  And IMHO, you're gonna get what you want.
> ...


You still havent got the hang of this, have you. I dont support politicians, or a state, or a government. I dont wave a red flag, a rainbow one or a national one. I watch others do it and smile. I know whats coming and I dont have to like it because I will always stay one step ahead.  :Smile:

----------


## Sled Dog

> In America, depending on which side youre on, dissent is seen as a direct attack. Good God, even capitalist competition is seen as a national security issue. Outside places like N. Korea, you are the most paranoid and indoctrinated country on earth. Ive just had ten pages of personal attacks and comments, youve pissed me off, so lets piss you off and give you some back. But no BS, lets give you some home truths and invade your nationalist bubbles.


Oh, we've pissed you off....because we keep winning.

Breaks my heart, it does.




> Let me put a question to you and discover the level of low-information and indoctrination. Do you realise what your quest to control the world has cost in human lives? The one youre all cheering for? One estimate puts it at 20 million since WW2! Certainly millions in the past two decades on your rampage through the Middle East. You make the WW2 holocuast look like a picnic!


I don't recall anyone except Obama seeking to "control the world", and he wasn't even born in the USA.

And now you're assigning US the blame for global socialism....which has killed over 200 million people since WWII.




> Have you ever stopped and thought of the millions bombed and burned alive so you could have a first-world lifestyle, cheap gas and mass welfare?


No, of course not.   Because that's not what happened.

You should learn some history.  

The CIA overturned a government in Central America, ONCE, for BANANAS.

Oh, and there is a reason your losers over there aren't speaking German, and there's a reason you losers over there aren't speaking Russian.

The US is the reason.

Show gratitude and kiss our ass, daily.

BTW, your muslim infestation is fatal, and WE ARE NOT World Terminex. 




> The ruined cities and countries? Was it worth it? Do you wonder why you have a Defense Act to protect you from the outside world?


Do you have a mail-order college diploma for Stupid Question?   If you don't, send me your address and $1500 and can get you one.  




> What part of American National Security are you trying to currently protect bombing the The Yemen to bits with the Saudis. The Saudis, you know, the country that now looks increasingly like it sponsered 9/11? Look at it; Afghanistan, Libya, Iraq, Syria, The Yemen  Murder Incorporated? The CIA black Site torture centers, the assasinations, the violence  Your dollars are dripping in blood. Now you want to destroy countries economies with tariffs and sanctions?


Ah....the muslim invasion of the UK has taken you over....




> You didnt know all this did you, well it was all done in your name  America First, its what youre all cheering for. You expect the outside world to cheer all this on, with excuses of, if we didnt do it someone else would? No they wouldnt, the last country that behaved like that faced the Nuremburg trials as a rogue nation. No wonder your politicians are against International Criminal Court trials, half of them would be tried as war criminals and a good few of your military. Do you know the CIA background behind your new US Ambassador Gina (aka the torturer) Haspel? Go and look up her past, she makes nightmare on Elm Street look tame!


We expect the Shit Hole Countries (there is only one nation in all the world that is not a shit hole) to respect their better.

Who gives a flying donut about the International Commie Courts?




> Everytime you cheer for America First, or say, 'F**k the World', the above is what youre cheering for in an out of control country run by a neocon military and industrial complex. You lost America decades ago, your choice is now liberal fascism, or a police state. You can produce a brash narcissistic president and the Kardashians, but not a Mother Teresa, or an organisation such as Médecins Sans Frontières and boast that everywhere outside America is a s**t hole! Well yes, thanks to your dollar mafia scheme, they never get above developing countries and if they try theyre bombed to pieces.


Ooooh!

He said "neo-con", and all the Americans know that only fools use that term.




> You havent got a clue, have you. Many of you are sitting inside your little indoctrination bubbles blinking away and wondering what Im talking about. Thank God Russia and China are now strong enough to stop you killing another few million in North Korea and Iran. There, that got a lot of my chest that needed saying. You are not conservatives and I am not a liberal, I tell many of you things that are way above your heads and dont follow them through because most of you are too dumb to understand anything above the level of political razamatazz sound bites.


No, we know what you're talking about.  You're talking about the propaganda we Americans are used to seeing from the traitors in our own land.  It's dumb stuff, no usually worth commenting on.  It merely identifies the poster as someone  12 loaves short of a baker's dozen.




> Now go and pick the bits you dont like out of that lot!


I just stick my finger in one nostril and blow to get the socialist bits out of the other.

----------

NORAD (11-11-2018)

----------


## Sled Dog

> You still havenâ€™t got the hang of this, have you. I donâ€™t support politicians, or a state, or a government. I donâ€™t wave a red flag, a rainbow one or a national one. I watch others do it and smile. I know whatâ€™s coming and I donâ€™t have to like it because I will always stay one step ahead.





> 




We know exactly what you are and I'm hanging just fine.  Ask the ladies.



YOU, personally, support fascism.



Americans do not.


And you whine a lot, which is to be expected from anyone from a loser land like the UK.

----------


## Gator Monroe

What went wrong in Arizona is a buncha Libertarians voted Democrat (Because they would rather Shtup a mailbox than vote for Fundy Conservative Christian White Republican Neo Nazis wanting to throttle their Porn and take their Pot away

----------


## JustPassinThru

> You still havent got the hang of this, have you. I dont support politicians, or a state, or a government. I dont wave a red flag, a rainbow one or a national one. I watch others do it and smile. I know whats coming and I dont have to like it because I will always stay one step ahead.


You're a player and judge, both.

And you don't see the conflict, there.

But of course not.  You're a totalitarian...you want despotism.

Just "your kind."

Big government is like a big dog.  When it runs up to welcome you, knocks you down and licks your face, it's a wonderful thing.

But a big dog wants what a big dog wants.  And when you don't comply with the wishes of the big dog...it turns on you.

Likewise government.  Absent citizen sovereignty and Constitutional limitations, ENFORCED...how are you going to prevent that wonderful Benevolent Tyranny from devouring you yourself?

Because it will get to you.  You may not like the ones it starts consuming first, but eventually, you'll be herded through the fences, and set in front of the trench grave.

----------

NORAD (11-11-2018)

----------


## Swedgin

If we look at the historical record, this is hardly even a phyrric victory for the Dims.

They actually picked up FEWER House seats, than is typical, in "off year" elections, and this was in a situation in which the GOP had an almost unrealistically high number of seats to begin with.

No, I do not claim any sort of "moral" victory (Moral Victories can only be won by the individual in his or her own MORAL WARS....otherwise, it's just a term to take the sting off of losing).  But, this is not the typical loss for a President, during the mid term elections.  Far from it.....

----------


## nonsqtr

> That’s a big problem for America, not for Europe. It’s 2018, not 1776. The people you mention were writing for a different society in a different era, which bears no resemblance to a modern world. There are no more absolute monarchies to be protected from, or no tax without representation and no need for armed militias. Some people still cling on, Muslims for example who believe in texts from the 6th century, which sound as odd as an old Marxist suggesting _'Bread for the workers.'_ 
> 
> The modern world arose from the classical theorists and adapted to them, it changed, not took them at face value. So, what provision did the founders in 1776  make for the tens of millions in poverty, or the unemployed, or the homeless? Nothing, they didn’t exist then, but they do now and if you’re not careful, that’s where the next quiet revolution will come from. Never happen? The next generation will outvote and outnumber you. What relevance does Locke and Jefferson have to those living in a plastic bag at the side of the road? Are they cheering on freedom, equality and opportunity?
> 
> To carry on …  
> 
> America was an experiment that went badly wrong. Located as far from western civilization as possible, America was originally the dumping ground for Europe’s unwanted. The criminals, dissidents, misfits and the poverty stricken throughout Europe found their way to America. 
> 
> _'Give me your tired, your poor, Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free, The wretched refuse of your teeming shore …'_
> ...


Horseshit.

Pigshit, cowshit, and bullshit.

Human nature hasn't changed in the last 10,000 years, and it won't change in the next ten thousand either.

Lol - this is the Battle Cry of the goddamn fucking socialists. 

"Everything is different now".

"It'll work this time".

Fucking morons....  :Moron:

----------

NORAD (11-11-2018),Sled Dog (11-10-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Horseshit.
> 
> Pigshit, cowshit, and bullshit.
> 
> Human nature hasn't changed in the last 10,000 years, and it won't change in the next ten thousand either.
> 
> Lol - this is the Battle Cry of the goddamn fucking socialists. 
> 
> "Everything is different now".
> ...


Actually, you're wrong here.

 :Smiley20: 

Human nature HAS been changing, just under the radar.

While the former Roman districts were retreating into filthy illiteracy, and then, after 500 years, crawling out of it...the Arabs, those brilliant mathematicians and physicians...were under the thumb of a demonic pedophile, Mohammed.

Who promoted incest and child rape.

The incest part, bred the brains RIGHT OUT of the Arab populace.

The few smart Arabs that still appeared, were either quickly killed by the mullahs; became mullahs themselves and mated to goats and little girls, or fled in terror.

So now we have that whole part of the world, with an average IQ too low to sustain modern society.

And human nature will change here, too.  Barack The Munificient, was as mentally-retarded as any Pakistani; but as with Mohammed, he was doing Satan's work.  The imbecilic Mohammedan hordes are now within us.

I reject everything what was said, about despotism being desirable and "Benevolent Despotism" even existing...but, in a few generations...the people will literally be so corrupt, so debased, so degraded, that self-government will be impossible.

----------


## nonsqtr

> Actually, you're wrong here.
> 
> 
> 
> Human nature HAS been changing, just under the radar.
> 
> While the former Roman districts were retreating into filthy illiteracy, and then, after 500 years, crawling out of it...the Arabs, those brilliant mathematicians and physicians...were under the thumb of a demonic pedophile, Mohammed.
> 
> Who promoted incest and child rape.
> ...


That's not human "nature" you're citing - it's human "history".

History is cyclic, groups rise and go away and a success du jour is usually matched with a shortcoming du jour.

But if you look across the broad spectrum 4 billion human beings, you'll see that there are still 11% depressed and 4% Psychopaths and .2% people with six thumbs... You know, the BIG picture - because all these people have to live together, that is the whole point of a political system.

Your bullies have to live with your snowflakes, and your snowflakes have to live with your bullies. That's what it's all about.

If you look across the pond at, say, the Chinese, you will discover that they have just about the same makeup we do. 11% depressed and 4% Psychopaths and 2% people with six thumbs. They probably even have the same political makeup, 50/50 commies and capitalists. (in the Chinese case they may be geographically separated, but that's irrelevant to the argument).

You know, Human Nature - every new generation brings forth a new round of hucksters and shysters and people like PT Barnum. And a new round of Thieves, who figure out even bigger and better ways to pilfer our hard-earned savings. This is human "nature", the nature of human beings. It's not going to change.

Maybe today the Greeks are the mathematicians and the Arabs are still figuring out how to navigate, and tomorrow the Arabs are the mathematicians in the Greeks are gone completely, and then the next day the Americans become the math Geeks but the Chinese have to implement everything they invent. But at the level of the broad spectrum, things remain the same. You've got a bully class and a snowflake class, you got a commie class and a capitalist class... right?  :Smile:

----------


## JustPassinThru

> That's not human "nature" you're citing - it's human "history".


Actually, what is is dysgenics.  The mis-breeding of humans in a way that produces subpar offspring.

It's as if you were breeding cattle to be weak and puny and un-trainable.

And that has, and is, changing human nature.

You will not see a scientific-technical class arise out of Pakistan.  Just as you didn't see modern industry take root in Africa.

And these will slowly disappear from Europe and America, unless something drastic changes the course we're on.

----------


## Pork Chop

*Duh*
I have to laugh, it’s like having to explain to children. I’m not a socialist, I WARN of socialist changes across the west. I already knew what the EU was from the mid 90s onwards. I knew what Obama was before he was elected and it took you lot eight years to discover that. Obama. Clinton and Bernie aren’t Democrats, or socialists, they’re Marxist, Alinsky anarchist and Maoist respectively. but you wouldn’t know the difference. America votes in a communist masquerading as a Messiah, twice, and it took you eight years to realize it?  For that to have happened it needed a fair number of Republicans to have changed sides, just as they changed back in 2016, so it’s not just about liberals.

*Making Duh Great Again* 
The day after Trumps election, you see the Democrats coming out with their _'Not my president'_ banner. You all saw that. Sorry libs, but you might not like Trump, you might wish he wasn’t your president, but he is. How stupid can you get.

It carries on. You go into a midterm election holding the House and Senate and obviously want to increase numbers and if possible, see a red tide. You hold the Senate and lose congress. Trump calls it a ‘great night’ and you all pat each other on the back and say you won. You lost the congress and you won? Don’t blame me for this indoctrinated gullibility. You think no one outside America knows what happens to a society when it reaches this level of dumbness? These kind of people will walk you into a dictatorship and you won’t even know it’s happening!


 

*Duh Revisited*
The Founding Fathers also warned you that the constitution was also always one vote away from being voted out. Obama had eight years to work hard left policies into the next generation. You can see the results of that now and with each year those numbers are increasing. It doesn’t take a genius to work out that if you have a democratic voting system, by sheer weight of numbers they’ll eventually out vote you. That’s starting to happen now. Democrats won in 2008 and 12. In 2016 Trump won because of the way the voting system is set up, but Clinton got the actual higher numbers of votes. In 2018, congress went to the Democrats. For the past ten years, every time Mr and Mrs average have voted, the numbers favour Democrats. The have-nots are increasing and they’re voting against the ‘I’ve got a bigger car than you’ society, based on greed and materialism. That only worked in the golden age and that’s gone now. 

*The Duh Bit That Goes at the End Called a Summary*
Mr. I’m in poverty, on welfare, unemployed and undocumented are not voting for MAGA and there’s tens of millions of them. If the reverse tariffs now being levelled on food hit the mid-west farmers and hurt them, they aren’t going to keep voting for soundbites either. 

To guests looking in on this thread and there’s a fair amount of them, the lack of intelligent responses, the sticking out of tongues and personal attack distractions only reinforce what I’ve already said. Having said that, 897 views many from guests and counting, thanks for making it such a successful op-ed.  :Smile:

----------


## Kodiak

Success is not measured in "views".

----------

NORAD (11-11-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

> Success is not measured in "views".


They are to me. It means people are reading them and it attracts customers to the forum. Who reads the one liners and copied links?

The sister site at one time was very successful. It then turned into one liner comments and personal attacks and collapsed. No one wants to be in an echo chamber forum with _'kill the libs HOO-RAR, yeah.'_ 

Put your hand on your back, just above the bottom first bone of your spine. Feel that keyhole? That’s where I put my key and wind it gently to the right. From that come exploding view threads. That’s good for any forum.  :Smile:

----------


## Captdon

> *Cut for brevity*
> 
> Conversely and to be fair to Trump, it was unreasonable for an elderly man with an inflated ego to take on the industrial and military complex in America and win. So, is the answer that the average voter is sick and tired of either extreme, one who hits them over the head while calling them racists and Nazis and the other half who wants to destroy anyone, internally or externally, who disagrees with them? Is the house result simply the backlash of failed promises, or do the Russians get blamed again? 
> 
> Now, before you reply and attack the poster, remember this. Im not the one sitting here embarrassed and having to explain why there wasnt a landslide win and the democrats werent totally destroyed in a huge red wave.


In 92% of midterms the party in the WH loses seats. Obammur lost 63. This wasn't bad night for Trumpers. We added 4 or 5 seats in the Senate, Trump controls all appointments especially SCOTUS. If the pld lady dies, liberalism is dead for a generation. Not a bad night.

----------



----------


## Pork Chop

> In 92% of midterms the party in the WH loses seats. Obammur lost 63. This wasn't bad night for Trumpers. We added 4 or 5 seats in the Senate, Trump controls all appointments especially SCOTUS. If the pld lady dies, liberalism is dead for a generation. Not a bad night.


Yes, most parties do badly half way through, but not according to the die-hards here. There was supposed to be a tidal wave. Trump LOST the congress which was what the electorate had a direct and individual say in. I’ll guarantee that if the Senate had also been lost, most here would still be calling it a victory. 

Liberalism isn’t dead, it’s the House majority and they will make great efforts to oppose Trump. Unlike Obama, whose policies were mostly based around the theories of change and collectivism, in which he tried to shape society, Trumps policies are based around practicalities and if he can’t get those through he fails.

----------


## Dan40

> Yes, most parties do badly half way through, but not according to the die-hards here. There was supposed to be a tidal wave. Trump LOST the congress which was what the electorate had a direct and individual say in. I’ll guarantee that if the Senate had also been lost, most here would still be calling it a victory. 
> 
> Liberalism isn’t dead, it’s the House majority and they will make great efforts to oppose Trump. Unlike Obama, whose policies were mostly based around the theories of change and collectivism, in which he tried to shape society, Trumps policies are based around practicalities and if he can’t get those through he fails.


*Congress* is the *Senate* and the *House*.  Trump/Republicans lost the House, NOT congress.  Trump still has the WH and the Senate, the DOJ, and the SCOTUS.  The Democrats have a slight majority in the House.  They cannot do anything without the Senate approval and the POTUS signature.

----------


## Pork Chop

I genuinely scratch my head at this. How can you lose something, but say you won something else so the loss doesnt count? Its bizarre. So if Trump stands in 2020 and loses, but in the next Democrat midterms the Republicans win the House, does that sort of mean the the Republicans have been wiped out? How do your minds reach these conclusions? Is it a sort of belief of if we lose its actually a win?

I think where Trump went wrong was not delivering on his election speeches. They were good and had he tried to implement them, its very possible that the Democrats would have been all but wiped out. Cooperation with others. A reduction in foreign military bases. A wall. A good look at people like Hillary and a few others  What you got was an economic war, no wall, an increase in military activity and silence on Hillary, but an inquiry that focused on himself. Thats not what people voted for.

Trump is very probably suffering from the early stages of dementia. Hes a confused elderly man and thats not just my opinion, there are videos of him all over the Internet forgetting where he is, wandering about, forgetting to shake hands  looking confused and dazed. His tweets are becoming increasingly bizarre. Losing the House was a _'Big victory'_? He was quickly taken over by the neocons surrounding him, just as Obama was surrounded by communists and radicals and thats what I think people are increasingly going to vote against. They're seeing another 'same as' presidency.

----------


## Madison

This is good Nov, 2th 2018
White House press secretary Sarah Sanders on anti-Trump media bias on display.

----------

NORAD (11-11-2018)

----------


## nonsqtr

The scumbag Europeans should be more worried about Europe.

Their continent is falling apart, now this idiot from France thinks they have some kind of cultural tie with Africa.

The immigrants are going to keep pouring in, and it's going to completely destroy Europe.

We're probably going to have to rescue their sorry asses again, I'm not so sure we should do it this time.

After all, they're mostly an ungrateful lot.

----------

NORAD (11-11-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

Well, you know, sometimes things have a habit of repeating themselves. Just as you finished laughing at the world up pops Marxist Obama with his ideas from Europe, opens the immigration floodgates just like Europe and out of nowhere comes ANTIFA, another European product. We really do need to slap a tariff on these imported ideas half of America are demanding. But seriously, do you know that Putin said way back in 2006 at the Munich Security Conference that America was not to be trusted and would one day turn on its allies? He was right. If it ever comes to a showdown with China or Russia, you might find you're a little short of friends.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Actually, what is is dysgenics.  The mis-breeding of humans in a way that produces subpar offspring.
> 
> It's as if you were breeding cattle to be weak and puny and un-trainable.
> 
> And that has, and is, changing human nature.
> 
> You will not see a scientific-technical class arise out of Pakistan.  Just as you didn't see modern industry take root in Africa.
> 
> And these will slowly disappear from Europe and America, unless something drastic changes the course we're on.


It's not the genetics, its the culture that stifles the imagination of the young.

----------


## Sled Dog

> *Duh*
> I have to laugh, its like having to explain to children. Im not a socialist, I WARN of socialist changes across the west. I already knew what the EU was from the mid 90s onwards. I knew what Obama was before he was elected and it took you lot eight years to discover that.


This ain't the Rodent Underground, boy.  This board is where AMERICANS come together to discuss issues.  WE, with very few exceptions, are fully anti-Rodent and have ALWAYS known what thugs like Obama are.

This is the United States, not some piss-water country the dumped Winston Churchill as soon as they could after he won the war for them.

----------


## Sled Dog

> I genuinely scratch my head at this. How can you lose something, but say you won something else so the loss doesnt count?


Because this is America, bitch, and y'all just can't understand.

You know dick about this country and these people.   When you ran away from the socialism in the yuk, you ran towards...countries with MORE socialism.

The expectation was, always, from historical averages, that the Congress would switch parties, but the swing would be very large.

The Rodents BARELY have a majority.

The Rodents lost, and lost BIG, in the Senate, where the important action happens.    Because the Rodents are heavily dependent upon a legislative judiciary, they're failure to steal the Senate (still trying in Floriduh) means that Trump's appointment of Constitutionalist, original intent, judges to all levels of the judiciary, are going to stymie the Rodents for decades, and....we have at least two more years of that, and probably at least four.

And our capital city isn't overrun by muslims and our police prosecute pedophile rapists, so we're not much like the Yuk at all.

----------

NORAD (11-11-2018)

----------


## Sled Dog

> The scumbag Europeans should be more worried about Europe.
> 
> Their continent is falling apart, now this idiot from France thinks they have some kind of cultural tie with Africa.
> 
> The immigrants are going to keep pouring in, and it's going to completely destroy Europe.
> 
> We're probably going to have to rescue their sorry asses again, I'm not so sure we should do it this time.
> 
> After all, they're mostly an ungrateful lot.


No.   We don't rescue Europe this time.

We just tell Putin that if he can take it, he can keep it, once the moose limbs take over.

----------

NORAD (11-11-2018)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Well, you know, sometimes things have a habit of repeating themselves. Just as you finished laughing at the world up pops Marxist Obama with his ideas from Europe, opens the immigration floodgates just like Europe and out of nowhere comes ANTIFA, another European product. We really do need to slap a tariff on these imported ideas half of America are demanding. But seriously, do you know that Putin said way back in 2006 at the Munich Security Conference that America was not to be trusted and would one day turn on its allies? He was right. If it ever comes to a showdown with China or Russia, you might find you're a little short of friends.



...WHEN has America EVER had "friends"?

The Yuk started sucking up to the US when it finally realized that the US was becoming a global military/industrial super power.   That's why England refused to recognize the Confederacy even while the British textile industry was being ruined by the US naval embargo on all the Confederate ports, shutting down all cotton exports.

The Yuk certainly isn't our "friend", they're morons.
You're just pissy because America FINALLY, after 10 decades or more, has a president that is standing up and demanding that we be treated with the respect we have earned.

And pissant loser turd-world shitholes like the UK are now resentful that their Patsy woke up and discovered the purpose of muscle.

----------

NORAD (11-11-2018)

----------


## Captdon

> Yes, most parties do badly half way through, but not according to the die-hards here. There was supposed to be a tidal wave. Trump LOST the congress which was what the electorate had a direct and individual say in. I’ll guarantee that if the Senate had also been lost, most here would still be calling it a victory. 
> 
> Liberalism isn’t dead, it’s the House majority and they will make great efforts to oppose Trump. Unlike Obama, whose policies were mostly based around the theories of change and collectivism, in which he tried to shape society, Trumps policies are based around practicalities and if he can’t get those through he fails.


Almost everything that liberals have ever gained has bee through SCOTUS. That is finished. When Ruthie goes, it will be 6-3 conservative. That's the end of liberalism. They won't get from the Supreme Court what they couldn't get through Congress. It's a simple fact.

This Court is not going to allow a President to decide who gets to stay and who has to leave as Obama did, Those days are done. This Court isn't going to allow pipeline delays after the EPA certifies the line. This Court is gong to allow the laws to be enforced. This Court is going to slap these liberal Circuit judges down.

----------

nonsqtr (11-10-2018),NORAD (11-11-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> It's not the genetics, its the culture that stifles the imagination of the young.


Disagree.

It's innate intelligence.  Which is WOEFULLY absent in the Pakistani and Sudanese tested.  According to documented intelligence-test results

The culture makes the man; but the man also makes the culture.  Yin and Yang.

----------


## nonsqtr

> Well, you know, sometimes things have a habit of repeating themselves. Just as you finished laughing at the world up pops Marxist Obama with his ideas from Europe, opens the immigration floodgates just like Europe and out of nowhere comes ANTIFA, another European product. We really do need to slap a tariff on these imported ideas half of America are demanding. But seriously, do you know that Putin said way back in 2006 at the Munich Security Conference that America was not to be trusted and would one day turn on its allies? He was right. If it ever comes to a showdown with China or Russia, you might find you're a little short of friends.


lol !!!

What have the French ever done for us?

Oh yeah, they give us a statue...

But they also tried to steal all our gold.

Europe is fickle as the day is long. They've been fighting each other for hundreds of years, and they're little petty bickering isn't going to stop anytime soon.

----------

NORAD (11-11-2018),Sled Dog (11-11-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> lol !!!
> 
> What have the French ever done for us?
> 
> Oh yeah, they give us a statue...
> 
> But they also tried to steal all our gold.
> 
> Europe is fickle as the day is long. They've been fighting each other for hundreds of years, and they're little petty bickering isn't going to stop anytime soon.


It's off-topic, but on that last, you're wrong.

There will be an end to the bickering.

The Peace of Allah.

Europe, forged of a dozen little duchies and fiefdoms after Rome's collapse, has forgotten how to survive.  First, they forgot how to get along, the way they did as Roman prefects.  Then they forgot the cost of pointless wars to salve the bruised egos of various princes.

And after the _Pax Americana_ they forgot how to defend themselves.  They let their Elites steal their nation, then their wealth, then their control, away...and now want to steal their very nation-states away, replacing them with more-pliant serfs.

----------


## Pork Chop

> It's off-topic, but on that last, you're wrong.
> 
> There will be an end to the bickering.
> 
> The Peace of Allah.
> 
> Europe, forged of a dozen little duchies and fiefdoms after Rome's collapse, has forgotten how to survive.  First, they forgot how to get along, the way they did as Roman prefects.  Then they forgot the cost of pointless wars to salve the bruised egos of various princes.
> 
> And after the _Pax Americana_ they forgot how to defend themselves.  They let their Elites steal their nation, then their wealth, then their control, away...and now want to steal their very nation-states away, replacing them with more-pliant serfs.


Well, thats rather a strange way of putting it. And in between the Roman conquest and 2018, nothing happened? The age of enlightenment, reason, scientific discoveries, the industrial revolution  they all arose in America? Is that what they teach you? 

It is true to say that because of Americas rampage around the Middle East, two or three European countries will have Muslim majorities by mid-century as millions got away from the US chaos and destruction by making the short crossing from N. Africa to S. Europe. It wasnt happening previously. Likewise, when and its not if the Democrats get in power again, youll see another huge flood across the US border from Central America. The only thing that might stop that is that by mid-century the economy will have declined so much that not even the third-world will want to go there. If you were born today, your children in all probability will be English/Spanish speakers, just like the Canadians are English/French. Far-fetched? Around 15% of your total population are already recent mass-immigrants. 

Here are two questions for you.

1. Where did western civilisation come from. Europe, or Washington DC?

2. Theres no question that previously America was a leading example to the world. In the past two decades, what apart from destruction, death and chaos has America brought to the world?

----------


## Dan40

> Well, that’s rather a strange way of putting it. And in between the Roman conquest and 2018, nothing happened? The age of enlightenment, reason, scientific discoveries, the industrial revolution … they all arose in America? Is that what they teach you? 
> 
> It is true to say that because of America’s rampage around the Middle East, two or three European countries will have Muslim majorities by mid-century as millions got away from the US chaos and destruction by making the short crossing from N. Africa to S. Europe. It wasn’t happening previously. Likewise, when and it’s not if the Democrats get in power again, you’ll see another huge flood across the US border from Central America. The only thing that might stop that is that by mid-century the economy will have declined so much that not even the third-world will want to go there. If you were born today, your children in all probability will be English/Spanish speakers, just like the Canadian’s are English/French. Far-fetched? Around 15% of your total population are already recent mass-immigrants. 
> 
> Here are two questions for you.
> 
> 1. Where did western civilisation come from. Europe, or Washington DC?
> 
> 2. There’s no question that previously America was a leading example to the world. In the past two decades, what apart from destruction, death and chaos has America brought to the world?


*The Soviet War in Afghanistan, 1979 - 1989*

----------


## Pork Chop

> *The Soviet War in Afghanistan, 1979 - 1989*


Is that a coded message, or do you expect some sort of intelligent response?

*The US war in Afghanistan, 2001  2018 and continuing*

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Here are two questions for you.
> 
> 1. Where did western civilisation come from. Europe, or Washington DC?


I thought it came out of the principles enunciated in _Das Kapital_. 
Ask insulting stupid questions, and you'll get like responses. 


> 2. Theres no question that previously America was a leading example to the world. In the past two decades, what apart from destruction, death and chaos has America brought to the world?


The liberation of Iraq.  Which, of course, the Indonesian-Kenyan Marxist, threw away before the civilian government was installed.

The removal of the Taliban from Afghanistan.

The PROBLEM, is that, not only do we have two parties with drastically-different aims; one of them is composed of zombie NPCs who hate this nation and long for socialism. 

And then we have addled old fools like John McQueeg, who only wanted endless war.  Rational Americans see war as an "Or-Else" - the ultimate response.  Unfortunately, as events are showing, Rational Americans are a fast-shrinking minority. 

Now, do you want to go back three decades prior, and consider the partial (south) liberation of Korea?  Or, back five decades, and consider the defeat of Nazism?  Probably not...I smell a certain air about you.

Have a nice day.

----------


## Pork Chop

> I thought it came out of the principles enunciated in _Das Kapital_. 
> Ask insulting stupid questions, and you'll get like responses. 
> 
> The liberation of Iraq.  Which, of course, the Indonesian-Kenyan Marxist, threw away before the civilian government was installed.
> 
> The removal of the Taliban from Afghanistan.
> 
> The PROBLEM, is that, not only do we have two parties with drastically-different aims; one of them is composed of zombie NPCs who hate this nation and long for socialism. 
> 
> ...


I was trying to educate you about your poor quality post at 152. You know, how European countries are all useless and have done nothing since the Roman era.

The liberation of Iraq? You’re still there and fighting.

The Taliban are still very active in Afghanistan after nearly two decades of US occupation and 2000+ US servicemen dead.

So, you don’t want endless war? You do know that America has only been at peace for less than two decades in its whole existence? Are you currently including Afghanistan, Libya, Iraq, Syria and the Yemen in this peaceful, no war country? 

Go and learn some facts and no, this isn't something you'll get from Fox news. Every country since WW2 that the US has invaded has been third-world and the only one won was the first Iraq war. 

What you smell about me is someone who’s not affected by the American MSM nonsense that you’ve been spoon-fed with. 

US Pushing for War With a Military That Keeps Losing Them

_"Nothing short of genius can account for losing so consistently given the enormous resources available to American forces. In light of this very low level of military competence, maybe wars are not our best choice of hobby"_

----------


## JustPassinThru

Mister, I don't watch Faux Nooze or any tevee nooze.

I have no use, NONE, for your insulting condescension.

And I see what you want.  You want " Benevolent Despotism."

You don't say it, but it's becoming clear.  You want NATIONAL SOCIALIST tyranny.

And I have nothing more to say to or with you.

----------


## Pork Chop

> Mister, I don't watch Faux Nooze or any tevee nooze.
> 
> I have no use, NONE, for your insulting condescension.
> 
> And I see what you want.  You want " Benevolent Despotism."
> 
> You don't say it, but it's becoming clear.  You want NATIONAL SOCIALIST tyranny.
> 
> And I have nothing more to say to or with you.


I dont want despotism, I warn of it. If America elected Mickey Mouse or swung communist it wouldnt affect me one iota. Ill tell you what happened and what comes next though, minus the indoctrinated fairy stories. Make your mind up, am I a liberal, or a Chinese apologist, or a National Socialist, because I cant be all.  Actually, what a bummer, but Im none of them.  :Smile: 
  
Yet while were on the subject of National Socialism, wasnt there also a guy called Hitler who thought his country was superior, exceptional and number one? And didnt he also go round threatening and invading others? A change of language in periods, but didnt he also have Guantanamo type detention centers without trial and 'black site' interrogation centers? 

Have you heard of Gina Haspel, the new UN Ambassador and her CIA past? Shes also known as 'The torturer.' Have you heard of Abu Ghraib in Iraq? You know, the detention torture center? Not the only one, theyre in every country the US occupied  The Bagram torture center in Afghanistan has some real horror stories to tell! If America had an International Nuremburg type trial, many of your politicians and more than a few of your military would be dangling on the end of a rope! Its why America refuses to acknowledge the International Criminal Court (ICC).

Do you know all this, or do you look the other way just as the National Socialists did and so its left for me to point it out to you? Do you want to change your accusation of National Socialism, because Im not the one cheering all that on. So much for your National Socialist finger pointing. America doesnt want war? That statement and all the millions of deaths from US led bombings and invasions could only come out of America.

Did you read that previous link and learn something? Do you now know why the American military is so reluctant to come into direct confrontation with countries like China and Russia, but stick to the third-world? 

1,088 views, target record achieved and no real debate. If anyone has any real debate or wants explanations outside the MSM, call me out, no problem.  :Smile:

----------


## JustPassinThru

Take your condescension act somewhere else.

We're not the weak-minded losers the neo-Nazi cells typically recruit.

We like honest debate and discussion here - not coy, superior acts, where someone pretends he's been REVEALED....THE SECRETS.

Usually in some brand of sick personality cult or self-validating insider-information nonsense.

----------

Kodiak (11-11-2018),NORAD (11-11-2018)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Well, that’s rather a strange way of putting it. And in between the Roman conquest and 2018, nothing happened? The age of enlightenment, reason, scientific discoveries, the industrial revolution … they all arose in America? Is that what they teach you? 
> 
> It is true to say that because of America’s rampage around the Middle East, two or three European countries will have Muslim majorities by mid-century as millions got away from the US chaos and destruction by making the short crossing from N. Africa to S. Europe. It wasn’t happening previously. Likewise, when and it’s not if the Democrats get in power again, you’ll see another huge flood across the US border from Central America. The only thing that might stop that is that by mid-century the economy will have declined so much that not even the third-world will want to go there. If you were born today, your children in all probability will be English/Spanish speakers, just like the Canadian’s are English/French. Far-fetched? Around 15% of your total population are already recent mass-immigrants. 
> 
> Here are two questions for you.
> 
> 1. Where did western civilisation come from. Europe, or Washington DC?
> 
> 2. There’s no question that previously America was a leading example to the world. In the past two decades, what apart from destruction, death and chaos has America brought to the world?


You are extremely ignorant, to say the least.

Here are the answers to your questions:

1. Do Europeans have been bickering amongst themselves for about a thousand years. If you want to call that Civilization, that's your call. I will remind you once again that the United States had to save Europe from itself TWICE already.

2. Two decades? So that would take us back to 98? One answer is, the Human Genome Project, which was conceived and funded by Americans. (And by the way, the Euro was an American invention too). Next we have antibody amplification for fighting cancers, also an American invention. We brought you all those PC chips you're using to communicate with us - American invention. You clown spend more money on our movies than you do on food. 

And if you want to talk about politics specifically, we are currently in the process of correcting your deviating leftist asses, And We Begin by insisting that you carry your own weight for a change.

----------

NORAD (11-11-2018)

----------


## NORAD

> STOP - SHORT - NOW!
> 
> 
> Insulting my friend says a lot about you.
> 
> 
> You forgot the part about *WORLD CLASS VACAY* -------------   *PREPAID*
> 
> 
> ...





> No, I dont stop, *I tell you what its like there because I lived there for six years*. Before you accuse me of insults, remember the personal ones youre fond of making. Ill tell you when youre talking BS and thats more often than not. Stick to what you know about even if its not a lot, because anything else  just makes you sound stupid.
> 
> Chinese cities are as polluted as American ones during the industrial revolution.    
> 
> As poor as the immigrant American farm labourers?
> 
> Only ever saw one beggar in the Chinese city I was in. Certainly a place like California wouldnt be allowed to exist in China.
> 
> *Fact? BS. The mayor of any city has no control over visitors.* Thats done by the immigration department of the Public Security Bureau (PSB).





> *Before you accuse me of insults, remember the personal ones youre fond of making.*


Prove it!!!!



> *Not at the subject, at the personal attacks that pass for knowledge.*



Then, you are truly sad because you have received personal knowledge, which you perceive as a personal attack, without knowing the reasons certain visitors aren't allowed in China without 'appropriate' permissions starting with the Mayor of the city.

Challenge me on this.

Insulting me will only make you dig a deeper hole.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Disagree.
> 
> It's innate intelligence.  Which is WOEFULLY absent in the Pakistani and Sudanese tested.  According to documented intelligence-test results
> 
> The culture makes the man; but the man also makes the culture.  Yin and Yang.


You can express your racism in any way you please, but expressed intelligence is driven by culture, regardless of what the innate intelligence of the individual may be.

The moose limbs all believe that goats are good sex partners, better, even than nine-year olds.

And there's too much genetic diversity in the region you're dismissing to claim they're all in-breds.   Islame isn't Mormonism, the whole goal of Islame is exogamy by rape.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Well, thats rather a strange way of putting it. And in between the Roman conquest and 2018, nothing happened? The age of enlightenment, reason, scientific discoveries, the industrial revolution  they all arose in America? Is that what they teach you?


The Age of Reason.  The Englightenment.   Did they die in Europe with the rise of Karl Marx and Engels, of can we say that the socialism of Hitler put the definitive end to liberal western civilization in Europe?

Liberal Western Civilization lives on in only one political body now.   

The American conservatives who are standing for Trump.

Is that gall or wormwood?   

What it is, most certainly, is Truth.

You people even refuse to prosecute the men who rape your own daughters.




> Here are two questions for you.
> 
> 1. Where did western civilisation come from. Europe, or Washington DC?


Ultimately it came, in VERY LARGE PART, from Galilee.

Sorry to disappoint, but without Christianity the Roman Empire would have never moved from it's truly barbaric origins and existence.

Europe has now discarded Western Civilization so what the hell does it matter where it came from, we know where it is not.

It is not where you live.

It's where I live.




> 2. Theres no question that previously America was a leading example to the world. In the past two decades, what apart from destruction, death and chaos has America brought to the world?


Oil.
Liberty.
Kept Russia out of England.
Kept the moose limbs over there, where they belong, with people stupid enough to let them rape their daughters, for free.

You seem to be missing the biggest picture of all:

WE don't owe YOU, WE do not owe THE WORLD...ANYTHING.

No other nation is circumscribed by the "benefits" their existence provides everyone else, so fuck the damn socialists that seek to place such constraints on their BETTERS.

"Fuck the world, I want to get off" does NOT have the meaning you losers think it does.   

We want to fuck the world because we can and because we enjoy it.   We "want to get off".

And we don't owe ANY of you anything at all while we do it.   There's not a single country on the planet we would want to leave a sawbuck on the nightstand for in the morning.  That includes the UK.

----------


## JustPassinThru

There we go.

Unpleasant facts -> RAY SISSM.

https://brainstats.com/average-iq-by-country.html 
Rank
Country
IQ

1
Hong Kong
108

1
Singapore
108

2
South Korea
106

3
Japan
105

3
China
105

4
Taiwan
104

5
Italy
102

6
Iceland
101

6
Mongolia
101

6
Switzerland
101

7
Austria
100

7
Luxembourg
100

7
Netherlands
100

7
Norway
100

7
United Kingdom
100

8
Belgium
99

8
Canada
99

8
Estonia
99

8
Finland
99

8
Germany
99

8
Poland
99

8
Sweden
99

9
Andorra
98

9
Australia
98

9
Czech Republic
98

9
Denmark
98

9
France
98

9
Hungary
98

9
Latvia
98

9
Spain
98

9
United States
98

10
Belarus
97

10
Malta
97

10
Russia
97

10
Ukraine
97

11
Moldova
96

11
Slovakia
96

11
Slovenia
96

11
Uruguay
96

12
Israel
95

12
Portugal
95

13
Armenia
94

13
Georgia
94

13
Kazakhstan
94

13
Romania
94

13
Vietnam
94

14
Argentina
93

14
Bulgaria
93

15
Greece
92

15
Ireland
92

15
Malaysia
92

16
Brunei
91

16
Cambodia
91

16
Cyprus
91

16
Former Yugoslav Republic of Macedonia
91

16
Lithuania
91

16
Sierra Leone
91

16
Thailand
91

17
Albania
90

17
Bosnia and Herzegovina
90

17
Chile
90

17
Croatia
90

17
Kyrgyzstan
90

17
Turkey
90

18
Costa Rica
89

18
Laos
89

18
Mauritius
89

18
Serbia
89

18
Suriname
89

19
Ecuador
88

19
Mexico
88

19
Samoa
88

20
Azerbaijan
87

20
Bolivia
87

20
Nauru
87

20
Guyana
87

20
Indonesia
87

20
Iraq
87

20
Myanmar
87

20
Tajikistan
87

20
Turkmenistan
87

20
Uzbekistan
87

21
Kuwait
86

21
Philippines
86

21
Seychelles
86

21
Tonga
86

22
Cuba
85

22
Eritrea
85

22
Fiji
85

22
Kiribati
85

22
Peru
85

22
Trinidad and Tobago
85

22
Yemen
85

----------


## JustPassinThru

23
Afghanistan
84

23
The Bahamas
84

23
Belize
84

23
Colombia
84

23
Iran
84

23
Jordan
84

23
Marshall Islands
84

23
Micronesia
84

23
Morocco
84

23
Nigeria
84

23
Pakistan
84

23
Panama
84

23
Paraguay
84

23
Saudi Arabia
84

23
Solomon Islands
84

23
Uganda
84

23
United Arab Emirates
84

23
Vanuatu
84

23
Venezuela
84

24
Algeria
83

24
Bahrain
83

24
Libya
83

24
Oman
83

24
Papua New Guinea
83

24
Syria
83

24
Tunisia
83

25
Bangladesh
82

25
Dominican Republic
82

25
India
82

25
Lebanon
82

25
Madagascar
82

25
Zimbabwe
82

26
Egypt
81

26
Honduras
81

26
Maldives
81

26
Nicaragua
81

27
Barbados
80

27
Bhutan
80

27
El Salvador
80

27
Kenya
80

28
Guatemala
79

28
Sri Lanka
79

28
Zambia
79

29
Democratic Republic of the Congo
78

29
Nepal
78

29
Qatar
78

30
Comoros
77

30
South Africa
77

31
Cape Verde
76

31
Congo
76

31
Mauritania
76

31
Senegal
76

32
Mali
74

32
Namibia
74

33
Ghana
73

34
Tanzania
72

35
Central African Republic
71

35
Jamaica
71

35
Saint Vincent and the Grenadines
71

35
Sudan
71

36
Antigua and Barbuda
70

36
Benin
70

36
Botswana
70

36
Rwanda
70

36
Togo
70

37
Burundi
69

37
Côte d'Ivoire
69

37
Ethiopia
69

37
Malawi
69

37
Niger
69

38
Angola
68

38
Burkina Faso
68

38
Chad
68

38
Djibouti
68

38
Somalia
68

38
Swaziland
68

39
Dominica
67

39
Guinea
67

39
Guinea-Bissau
67

39
Haiti
67

39
Lesotho
67

39
Liberia
67

39
Saint Kitts and Nevis
67

39
São Tomé and Príncipe
67

40
The Gambia
66

41
Cameroon
64

41
Gabon
64

41
Mozambique
64

42
Saint Lucia
62

43
Equatorial Guinea
59

----------


## Sled Dog

> You are extremely ignorant, to say the least.
> 
> Here are the answers to your questions:
> 
> 1. Do Europeans have been bickering amongst themselves for about a thousand years. If you want to call that Civilization, that's your call. I will remind you once again that the United States had to save Europe from itself TWICE already.


Wrong.

Three times.

That's what the Cold War was about.

Protecting the Useless Europeons from their own incompetence, so they can piss on our soldiers' sacrifices.

Now they're worried, as you can see from @PorkChop's posts, that we really mean it now when we tell them we don't care about them.

----------

nonsqtr (11-11-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

*Which country has the highest IQ?* What is the average IQ of your country? Here is the average IQ of more than 80 countries.
These numbers came from a work carried out from 2002 to 2006 by *Richard Lynn*, a British Professor of Psychology, and *Tatu Vanhanen*, a Finnish Professor of Political Science, who conducted IQ studies in more than 80 countries.
Richard and Tatu argues that *differences in national income are correlated with differences in the average national intelligence quotient (IQ)*. They further argue that differences in average national IQs constitute one important factor, but not the only one, *contributing to differences in national wealth and rates of economic growth*.
These results are controversial and have caused much debate, they must be interpreted with extreme caution.
References:

IQ and the Wealth of Nations 
*Which country has the highest IQ?* What is the average IQ of your country? Here is the average IQ of more than 80 countries.
These numbers came from a work carried out from 2002 to 2006 by *Richard Lynn*, a British Professor of Psychology, and *Tatu Vanhanen*, a Finnish Professor of Political Science, who conducted IQ studies in more than 80 countries.
Richard and Tatu argues that *differences in national income are correlated with differences in the average national intelligence quotient (IQ)*. They further argue that differences in average national IQs constitute one important factor, but not the only one, *contributing to differences in national wealth and rates of economic growth*.
These results are controversial and have caused much debate, they must be interpreted with extreme caution.
References:
IQ and the Wealth of Nations   (2006)IQ and Global Inequality  (2002)Studies of national cognitive ability  

 (Wikiwand) 


Average national IQs according to IQ and Global Inequality (2002)




 (2006)
IQ and Global Inequality 
 (2002)
Studies of national cognitive ability 

 (Wikiwand)

----------


## Sled Dog

> 23
> Afghanistan
> 84
> 
> 23
> The Bahamas
> 84
> 
> 23
> ...


So you're going to insist that IQ tests don't contain inherent cultural biases.

That's mighty white of you.

----------


## Sled Dog

> I was trying to educate you about your poor quality post at 152. You know, how European countries are all useless and have done nothing since the Roman era.


Soooo.....what happened to that Western Civ thing my ancestors invented over there?

It vanished when you people ran out of other people's money, didn't it?




> The liberation of Iraq? You’re still there and fighting.


Because a SOCIALIST traitor betrayed them and the US.   Just how ignorant are you of recent events, anyway?




> The Taliban are still very active in Afghanistan after nearly two decades of US occupation and 2000+ US servicemen dead.


Put me in charge, I'll fix that little problem in less than a month.

Permanently.

Americans, when allowed, are perfectly willing to apply the correct solution to a given problem to solve it efficientl



> US Pushing for War With a Military That Keeps Losing Them


Don't even have to waste the time to read that crap.  

The POLITICIANS lose the wars...because they don't want to win them.   As a US military veteran, I know EXACTLY how to terminate the presence of the Taliban in Trashcanistan.

By killing them.   And if a few bedbugs are also killed, well, they had their chance to clear out the nest of vipers and refused their duty.   

Maybe if you people weren't so gutless you'd be able to take some pages from our shared history and learn how to deal with a shit hole like Trashcanistan.

You pretend they are Carthaginians and do what the Romans finally had to do.

You kill ALL of them.




> _"Nothing short of genius can account for losing so consistently given the enormous resources available to American forces. In light of this very low level of military competence, maybe wars are not our best choice of hobby"_



Whoever said that is a total fucking moron.

Treason isn't genius, and that's why America's men on the battlefield are prevented from winning.

Duh.

Or haven't you figured that ISIS ceased to exist within mere months of the inauguration of President Trump?   Hmmmmm?

----------


## Pork Chop

@NORAD

The idiots I’ll ignore, as I’ve already said that with over 1000 views this one is ended. The end of a thread is where the fools usually pile it on. I don't do opinions, I do knowledge. I don’t write about things I don’t know about.

Chinese visa regulations

Dual nationality

The appropriate 'permission' which is a requirement, is the infamous 'letter of introduction', that is, an invite by the person or company who will take responsibility. The Chinese do not like dual citizenship because of the problems they’ve had with NGOs and individuals coming back under the protection of foreign powers to stir up dissent. They’re seen as having abandoned their country, a bit like Americans currently see liberals, as traitors. It’s quite possible that the Mayors office is included in the application process for dual nationalities, but they do NOT have the final authority to allow anyone in. 

A similar visa application procedure also exists in the west. To invite someone in requires a personal statement of why, including proof of address and proof of income, usually by a letter from the bank. Below is a copy of my Foreign Ministry ‘Blue Book’ work permit and from deep with my files, my first entry visa from years ago. This is what they look like.



 
Your challenge is this. Find me an entry border stamp, Embassy, or PSB issued visa with the approval stamp of a Chinese Mayor that gives permission for someone to enter China.

----------


## nonsqtr

Horseshit. ^^^

Still waiting for an answer to my question, Mr. Knowledge-Man.

You're afraid to look at the truth, aren't you?

Because it would burst your little house of cards.

You're all over the map with the opinion son, but there's very little knowledge in that corner.

Prophets of gloom and doom are all over the Forum, in case you haven't noticed.

----------


## Pork Chop

> Horseshit. ^^^
> 
> Still waiting for an answer to my question, Mr. Knowledge-Man.
> 
> You're afraid to look at the truth, aren't you?
> 
> Because it would burst your little house of cards.
> 
> You're all over the map with the opinion son, but there's very little knowledge in that corner.
> ...


What was your question? Remember, if it’s a stupid one I won’t reply. I’ll tell you why German collapsed, and The British Empire and the Soviet Union and why America is entering the final stages of decline. You will come back at me with indoctrination, just like the liberal lot. _You_ are part of the neocon deep state. Now, your question?

----------


## JustPassinThru

> So you're going to insist that IQ tests don't contain inherent cultural biases.
> 
> That's mighty white of you.


Normed for cultures.

From the World Health Organization.

Japanese and Chinese, and Koreans, scored higher than Americans.

Are they whiter than we are?  More American?

You deny facts at your own peril.  When you reject emperical facts, you start flailing for imagined reasons - and come up with brilliancies like "White Privilege."

----------


## Sled Dog

> Im quite happy to get my ass whipped.


We all know about the British male and his desire for flagellation.

Please don't go into detail.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Normed for cultures.
> 
> From the World Health Organization.
> 
> Japanese and Chinese, and Koreans, scored higher than Americans.
> 
> Are they whiter than we are?  More American?
> 
> You deny facts at your own peril.  When you reject emperical facts, you start flailing for imagined reasons - and come up with brilliancies like "White Privilege."



If it was normed for cultures, then each and every national IQ would be 100.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> If it was normed for cultures, then each and every national IQ would be 100.


Arithmetic reasoning, conceptualization, or ability to absorb new knowledge and apply it, is not a cultural facet.

It's demonstration of intelligence.

Most persuasive, though, is that these standings reflect real-world experience.

Japan, in twenty years, went from the victim of nuclear holocaust, to an industrial powerhouse - with autos and electronics goods exported around the world.  In 15 MORE years, by 1980, they were THE preemptive motor manufacturer in the world.

Korea went from a war-torn jungle region, occupied by alien forces, into a world presence in shipbuilding and industrial goods.  Thirty years after the armistice on the 38th Parallel, Korea was exporting autos worldwide.  Ten MORE years, and their cars were getting noted for excellence.  Now their products exceed Japanese quality in many areas.

China went from an agrarian society to modern manufacture - without shucking Marxism, the only society ever able to do that.  That speaks volumes of their adaptability and innate intelligence.  It speaks less well of individual initiative, that they continue to let a small number of Elites oppress themselves.

Now.   Ethopia?  Sudan?  The wheel was used by Egyptians and Greeks, independently.  Did any of the bush tribes of Africa EVER figure it out?

Go down that list.  You see the First World in the higher third.  Not all of them are rich; but they live in modern, orderly, lawful societies.

You go down, through Mexico and the Central American nations...and you see, those are places that are barely functioning.

And then you get the shithole nations.

That is not coinky-dink and that is not ray sissm.   It appears a mean IQ of about 80 in society is necessary for modern industrial society to function; to limp along.  Get lower and you regress to Mogandishu.

----------


## nonsqtr

> What was your question? Remember, if it’s a stupid one I won’t reply. I’ll tell you why German collapsed, and The British Empire and the Soviet Union and why America is entering the final stages of decline. You will come back at me with indoctrination, just like the liberal lot. _You_ are part of the neocon deep state. Now, your question?


I won't repeat myself for your benefit. Go back and look for it. I have to get some fresh air, the bovine flatulence is a little thick in here.

----------


## Pork Chop

> I won't repeat myself for your benefit. Go back and look for it. I have to get some fresh air, the bovine flatulence is a little thick in here.


Look for it? Why on earth would I spend my time doing that? 

Psst. I haven't upset you have I?  :Sad20:  

Go on, tell the truth, was it a really stupid question and you're embarrassed? (Sssh, I won't say anything, promise)

 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Can I make it up to you in the next post?  :Smile:

----------


## Pork Chop

*Takin ya brain out for some fresh air*

I know what indoctrination is. Im not stuck on the edge of western civilization on the good ship MSM America. Ive taught it (Salary First), I know what it is and how its done. Ive seen populations that worship demi-Gods like Obama and Trump and Ive personally seen the results. The awe, the hero worship, the blind faith, the cries for detention of 'dissenters' and killing 'traitors'  How many times did that happen in the 20th century? No country that followed the path of a number one first, ever did anything but eventually collapse. Its not opinion, youre treading an already well worn path.

So, what does America being great again mean, whats supposed to happen? Does the Democrat party dissolve for lack of support? Does the whole world stop importing and promise to buy American products only? Does the debt youre living off suddenly vanish? Do all the illegal immigrants go home? Its not happening. If countries stop mass-exports into the US, does that make America great again? The Obama devotees followed exactly the same script with their God and utopia. As one gullibility belief fades, another comes in to fill the vacuum. 

*The Indoctrinated Dummies Compilation*
You the minority cant see it, youre not supposed to as there is no difference. In the past two decades of regime changes, bombings and invasions, to which countries has America brought peace, freedom and democracy? Why if American dominance is so popular, do you need a Homeland Defense Act? When is Russia going to invade Europe? Why would the worlds economy collapse without Trump and why didnt it do so previously? This level of gullibility was not apparent even thirty years ago and is not the sign of a healthy society. How long is it before we see this with Trump? 

*Spot the Difference in Easy to Understand Pictures and Videos*









More from the recent stable of wannabe never ending Empires






You think I havent seen all this before and dont know what Obama and Trump indoctrination is? And you think Im dumb?!  :Smiley20: 

Sorry, no offence, but Trump or no Trump you want to rule what?! 




All this isnt meant to be derogatory, its meant to be an embarrassment. Although Obama certainly helped hasten the decline, its something that has been going on for decades. This level of damage in a society is going to take a couple of generations to repair and its doubtful whether America has that long left to survive the decline with a population at each others throats. At this stage of decline and needing indoctrination to prop up beliefs, any other country proposing a return to a Golden Age of greatness would be laughed at. Even with pictures, links and videos, its something many will have to go through before understanding, instead of blaming it on everyone else. 

1,522 views, but I really must start finishing this one off. It takes time to put together the vids and links and its not really appreciated, draws in a majority of the low information crowd and generally its a bang your head against a brick wall effort.  :Smile:

----------


## Dan40

The USA has been number 1 since 1918, OFFICIALLY.  Actually #1 for many years prior to 1918.

All that has happened in more than 100 years is that the distance between the USA and whomever was #2 has waxed and waned somewhat.  No nation has challenged the USA's #1 position in 100 years and there is no challenger available at the present time.

EVERY nation on the globe is completely dependent on the US economy.  If the US economy is down, everyone is down, everywhere.  If the US economy is up, everyone benefits.  No surprise that dependent parasites would hate us, that's natural.  It will always be that way, why should we care.

The US makes mistakes, many of them, some doozies.  But the rest of the world makes more and worse errors.

There is no competition on the horizon.  Russia shot their bolt.  China is a steel mill resting on toothpicks.  Japan is isolationist.  And the EU, the best contender, will collapse within 25 years.  Africa and South American are not in the running.  Maybe someday yes, but not foreseeable now.

MAGA is a convenient rallying cry, what it means is that we should be as good as we have been and can be.  Will it be, can it be, like a rocket blasting off?  No, it will look like an economic graph, ups and downs with a general trend up.  We are only in competition with ourselves.  The rest of the globe simply follows.

WE GOT IT, EVERYONE ELSE WANTS IT.  None are willing to earn it.

----------


## Pork Chop

I dont like dispelling myths, but its left to me to do it, so lets give a quick summary.

Theres a fallacy that in the past couple of decades the brightest and best run America, the White House, the Pentagon, the CIA, the NSA  Nothing could be further from the truth. You are led by arrogant people filled with complacency. Thats been visible in the Mueeler inquiry and like it or not, those people are the ones leading America. That has transferred itself from the people themselves upwards, which is where the people who run the government come from.

Following 9/11, the American government set out on a violent rampage. It started with Afghanistan. Not taking any heed of what happened to the Russians previously, the arrogance led to nearly two decades of continuing war and over 2,000 American servicemen dead. Not learning its lesson, it continued with Iraq which has left another 4,424 dead and over 31,000 casualties. Finally the penny dropped and America stopped trying to colonise. The terrorism and migrants now plaguing the west arent coming from Iran, theyre coming from the countries America has invaded or attacked.

Initially, America tried to convince the world that it was about regime changes and bringing democracy. (Bringing democracy to Muslims?  :Smile: ) The world soon realized that it was in fact a Middle East oil grab and an attempt to maintain dollar dominance in the oil producing countries and here came another rule the world country.

Meanwhile, Russia and China saw what was coming and were able to build up their economies and technology, so that by 2014 they were powerful enough to challenge the US about building islands in the China South Seas, throw NATO out of the Ukraine and stop the US from taking over Syria and attacking Iran. (Too late to save Libya and Iraq). Recently, China told the US it would intervene in N. Korea and the 'Fire and Fury' very quickly fizzled out.

When you attack other countries you dont fight as well as those defending their homes, family and country. What America calls fanatics are in fact resistors. The same resistance would occur in America if it was ever attacked or invaded.

It is true to say that if the dollar were to suddenly collapse, it would drag most of the world down with it (2008). Thats one of the reasons the Chinese have launched the Yuan as a reserve currency and Russia is in the process of setting up a new SWIFT banking system. Economists are already predicting another American stock-market financial collapse. 

The world has the power to collapse the American economy overnight simply by recalling its debts. This wont happen as the world is still largely reliant on the American system, but it will gradually happen. It all takes time and meanwhile an increasing number of countries are already abandoning the dollar, forming alliances and returning to their own currencies or a barter system and the US is unable to stop it. The dollar profit is the only thing holding America afloat and thats declining. 

Theres a reason the worlds gold price is increasing and countries are increasingly dumping their dollars and American bonds. Its why Trump is having to impose sanctions and tariffs, in other words what hes saying is America can no longer the afford the 'You supply we consume' society and its now bankrupt and living on debt. Hence the recent raising the debt ceiling, _again_.    
No one apart from the Eastern European countries next to Russia borders are following America and thats only for protection. They already know what happens to countries that try to rule the world and no one wants to be next  there are no challengers. Others wanting to rule the world is an indoctrinated American mind-set, in which America must be first in everything. 

China is booming in an industrial revolution and its why Trump is so concerned about it taking over from America as the worlds leading producer. If Russia werent as militarily powerful, the US would have thrown the Russians out of Syria years ago and NATO would have continued its advance into the Ukraine.

MAGA is not just a rallying cry, its an anguished scream because apart from belief the only thing left is reality and thats too much to contemplate. Just like the old USSR, or the British Empire, what once was has gone. A country with less than 200 million workers, many in low wage part-time jobs, living from month to month and supporting the other half isnt going to be the worlds dominant economic power. The economic war, the social chaos, debt, the internal violence, are all signs of a society in terminal decline. Just as the previous lot, shouting 'Yes we can' doesnt mean it happens, both historically and factually the evidence is against America continuing to rule the world.

----------


## JustPassinThru

Yeah, okay.

The United States sucks.

----------

NORAD (11-12-2018)

----------


## NORAD

> @NORAD
> 
> I don't do opinions, I do knowledge.
> 
>  I don’t write about things I don’t know about.
> 
> *The appropriate 'permission' which is a requirement, is the infamous 'letter of introduction', that is, an invite by the person or company who will take responsibility. 
> *
> The Chinese do not like dual citizenship because of the problems they’ve had with NGOs and individuals coming back under the protection of foreign powers to stir up dissent.



I've posted nothing about dual citizens.



> They’re seen as having abandoned their country, a bit like Americans currently see liberals, as traitors.


Many liberals are traitors to US laws and behaviors.

Even Obama wanted to discount the Constitution.

You:


> It’s quite possible that the Mayors office is included in the application process for dual nationalities, but they do NOT have the final authority to allow anyone in. 
> A similar visa application procedure also exists in the west. 
> To invite someone in requires a personal statement of why, including proof of address and proof of income, usually by a letter from the bank.


and





> appropriate 'permission' which is a requirement, is the infamous 'letter of introduction', that is, an invite by the person or company who will take responsibility.






Thanks!   You answered your own challenge  if you understood  what I was  posting.


 


> Your challenge is this. Find me an entry border stamp, Embassy, or PSB issued visa with the approval stamp of a Chinese Mayor that gives permission for someone to enter China.


Can't.   What I posted totally went over your head.


Me:



> Fact: visitors aren't allowed in China *without 'appropriate' permissions starting with the Mayor of the city,* even if one has Chinese relatives they wish to visit.



You:



> *The appropriate 'permission' which is a requirement, is the infamous 'letter of introduction', that is, an invite by the person or company who will take responsibility.*


You:



> Fact? BS. The mayor of any city has no control over visitors.



Me:



> Fact: visitors aren't allowed in China *without 'appropriate' permissions starting with the Mayor of the city*, even if one has Chinese relatives they wish to visit.




 :Wink:

----------


## Gator Monroe

There are more Firearms in Private Hands (Non-Military Non-Leo ) in Anchorage Alaska than there are Firearms in Private Hands (Non Military- Non Law Enforcement ) in ALL of China .

----------


## MisterVeritis

What went wrong? Sixty years off immigration.

White America is done. Thanks.

----------


## Gator Monroe

> What went wrong? Sixty years off immigration.
> 
> White America is done. Thanks.


Nah , it was 45 years of Socialist Progressive Teachers & profs brainwarshing  American youth from Pre School to Post Grad school ...

----------


## Pork Chop

> I've posted nothing about dual citizens.
> 
> Many liberals are traitors to US laws and behaviors.
> 
> Even Obama wanted to discount the Constitution.
> 
> You:
> 
> and
> ...


I understood your question and I’m sure you’ve just spent your time looking for a Mayors entry visa stamp, but … You said that a Mayors permission was required for entry and I said it might be part of an application, just like a doctor’s medical report, but it isn’t permission for entry. 

Me, you me, me you … It’s the immigration department of the PSB who decides entry and there’s no such thing as a Mayors border entry point or visa stamp allowing entry. Any Mayor could say no, it’s over ruled by whatever the PSB decide. That’s China, that’s how it is. If the individual wasn’t a dual citizen, a Mayor wouldn’t even be involved in the process. You want me to put up a visa application form?

What did Obama do that was illegal?

----------


## Pork Chop

> Yeah, okay.
> 
> The United States sucks.


No one has said it sucks.

----------


## Pork Chop

> There are more Firearms in Private Hands (Non-Military Non-Leo ) in Anchorage Alaska than there are Firearms in Private Hands (Non Military- Non Law Enforcement ) in ALL of China .


And in many other countries. Your point is?

----------


## Gator Monroe

> And in many other countries. Your point is?


Communists must disarm the general populace to have succeed fully

----------


## Pork Chop

> Communists must disarm the general populace to have succeed fully


True, but many countries that don’t allow firearms aren't communist.

----------


## Gator Monroe

> True, but many countries that don’t allow firearms aren't communist.


Like Switzerland ?

----------


## Pork Chop

> Like Switzerland ?


Switzerland? Switzerland isn't communist and has firearms. The UK isn't communist and doesn't have firearms.

----------


## Gator Monroe

> Switzerland? Switzerland isn't communist and has firearms. The UK isn't communist and doesn't have firearms.


Like Japan ?

----------


## Pork Chop

> Like Japan ?


Japan isn't communist and doesn't have firearms.

----------


## Gator Monroe

Like Israel ( Socialist Lite and Firearms Restrictions that Californa can only aspire to foist on its citizenry )

----------


## Pork Chop

> Like Israel ( Socialist Lite and Firearms Restrictions that Californa can only aspire to foist on its citizenry )


Israel isn't communist either. America has firearms and voted in a communist in 2008 and again in 2012. The first ever country ever to do so I believe.  :Smile:

----------


## Gator Monroe

Zero was a Closet Marxist Bisexual , not a Communist .

----------


## Pork Chop

> Zero was a Closet Marxist Bisexual , not a Communist .


A Marxist is a communist.  :Geez:  S**t, I nearly forgot it's an American forum  :Smile:

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

> A Marxist is a communist.  S**t, I nearly forgot it's an American forum


Karl Marx lived most of his life in poverty in your London. 

Don't try to blame communism on your offspring, America.

----------


## Pork Chop

> Karl Marx lived most of his life in poverty in your London. 
> 
> Don't try to blame communism on your offspring, America.


A society gets what it votes for. You’re gullible enough to vote for something that did the rounds in the last century and no one else in Europe would touch with a bargepole, there really is no one else to blame.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

"Given American support, Ireland and England could be at peace. Ireland and England are both mother countries. There is a time in life when parents look to their children for support. That time is now."

- Tim Pat Coogan, Dublin, 1994. _The IRA_ (New York: Palgrave, 2000), xxii.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

> A society gets what it votes for. You’re gullible enough to vote for something that did the rounds in the last century and no one else in Europe would touch with a bargepole, there really is no one else to blame.


What do you think I voted for, from your "lofty perch"  in London or Bangkok?

----------


## RobertLafollet

There was a blue wave.  Democrats picked up over 30 House seats and a net gain of 7 governor ships.  That there was a minor loss of seats in the Senate is unfortunate but because of who was running and where expected.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

The only good thing that came out of Bill Clinton's presidency was the Good Friday Agreement, and whether that is "good" is debatable. Northern Ireland is now in a kind of peace, but the terms could create a bigger war then the one from 1969-1994. Want to know why? (1) Catholic-Nationalist birthrate, and (2) Protestant-Loyalist obstinacy.

----------


## Pork Chop

> What do you think I voted for, from your "lofty perch"  in London or Bangkok?


'You' when mulitplied by millions counts. In 2008 and 12, who you voted for as an individual didn’t count.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

> There was a blue wave.


LOL!

You Democrats exist in fantasy.

Know who else lives in fantasy? 

Serial killers, many who are black.

----------


## Pork Chop

> There was a blue wave.  Democrats picked up over 30 House seats and a net gain of 7 governor ships.  That there was a minor loss of seats in the Senate is unfortunate but because of who was running and where expected.


There was indeed. Liking the result or not, it’s just amazing how a defeat can be regarded as a victory.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

> 'You' when mulitplied by millions counts. In 2008 and 12, who you voted for as an individual didn’t count.


I only don't count as an individual because of where I live. If you lefties make us have a "popular" vote for the highest office in the U.S., then my vote would count even less. But, that is what you want, isn't it?

----------


## Pork Chop

Marx in an age of monarchies and absolute poverty explained capitalism. Even today, you couldn’t do a degree in economics or the social sciences without referring to him. The problem was he got it wrong. It wasn’t about class but culture, hence the cultural Marxism sweeping across the west today. In Europe and other parts of the world they’ve had experience of communism, they know what it is. America doesn’t. Obama and Clinton woke you all up a bit.  :Smile:

----------


## Pork Chop

> I only don't count as an individual because of where I live. If you lefties make us have a "popular" vote for the highest office in the U.S., then my vote would count even less. But, that is what you want, isn't it?


Im not a lefty, Im a realist and whatever the population voted for, it gets. I dont make you have a popular vote for anything, America is the country harping on about democracy.

If I had a dollar, gambled and lost half of it, would you say Ive won?

----------


## Pork Chop

> LOL!
> 
> You Democrats exist in fantasy.
> 
> Know who else lives in fantasy? 
> 
> Serial killers, many who are black.


Most serial killers are white.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

> I’m not a lefty, I’m a realist and whatever the population voted for, it gets. I don’t make you have a popular vote for anything, America is the country harping on about democracy.
> 
> If I had a dollar, gambled and lost half of it, would you say I’ve won?


If you are not a lefty, then I am Albert Einstein.

Try to present yourself better.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

> Most serial killers are white.


LOL! You don't know much about serial killers.  

Go ahead and challenge me.

I will prove myself right, and you wrong.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

@Pork Chop, as us Americans like to say - I Triple Dog Dare you!

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

See the black kid? Now _that_ is American!

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

@Pork Chop does not want to address my England-Northern Ireland posts, because he hates the Irish, just like any good English boy, right @Pork Chop?

That means that you hate America too, because us Irish Americans are the glue that holds America together.

----------


## Pork Chop

> LOL! You don't know much about serial killers.  
> 
> Go ahead and challenge me.
> 
> I will prove myself right, and you wrong.


Go ahead, you’re challenged. Don’t forget, you said serial killers not school nut jobs, the real deal. I’ll start you off. 

Ted Bundy. John Gacy, Jefrey Dahmer, Gary Ridgway, Albert Fish, Davis Berkowitz, Denis Rader, H. Holmes, Belle Gunness, Dean Corrll … Go on, that’s enough for now, there’s loads more. I guess googling basic information is not your strong point. Your turn for the blacks.

I thought that Italians are what held America together, or was it Mexicans, or perhaps Germans … Depends on where your roots are I suppose. Stick to posts and drop the insults, you’re not clever enough.

----------


## Pork Chop

> @Pork Chop does not want to address my England-Northern Ireland posts, because he hates the Irish, just like any good English boy, right @Pork Chop?
> 
> That means that you hate America too, because us Irish Americans are the glue that holds America together.


I was in N. Ireland fighting the IRA probably before you were born.

----------


## Pork Chop

I think what many forget is that democracy is suited to different eras and locations. Its not a one size fits all. For instance, you cant have democracy in Islam, its incompatible. China has a population of 1.5 billion people, five times the American population. Can you imagine what would happen in a protest if five million people turned up all wanting to do their own thing?

Everyone in any system that is doing well will champion it. How many people gone bankrupt, living in the street and eating out of food kitchens are shouting for more freedom and democracy? So whats happened over a period of time is that society has become increasingly divided between the haves and the have nots and the gap is widening. Nothing is being done to counter this, except calls for more violence. 

So, apart from the low-information crowd, how can China with five times the US population not only stave off a revolution but prosper, while the US is at near civil war with itself? The answer is to move away from a society of greed and materialism and focus on inclusion. This is how the Chinese do it.

The Chinese government subsidises the basic necessities of life; basic foodstuffs, medicine, transport, the utilities and accommodation. Those commodities are dirt cheap affordable for everyone. That means that even those at the bottom end of society have a basic affordable lifestyle. As people start to earn more money they obviously want the luxuries that go with that and so items like computers, cars and foreign products attract a high rate of tax. That tax is what subsidises the affordable basics. The basics are rock bottom prices for everyone, so even those earning have access to them and get something back for their taxes. It works. 
Conversely in the west and specifically in America, those at the bottom social end are priced out of the economy in a dog eat dog society. 

What America needs to do is get away from this violent 'watering the tree of liberty with blood' rhetoric and acknowledge that in a post industrial era, poverty is not necessarily the fault of the individual, but is a consequence that affects tens of millions. The answer is not a billionairre telling everyone hes 'very, very intelligent' and everyone else is stoo-pid, because youll get no help from someone like that when interest rates rise along with prices and you as an individual start to hurt.    

The more switched on amongst you already know whats happening. You lost America to the politicians, the bankers and the insutrial and military complex years ago. You might say, we dont want that kind of system you describe above, we prefer what weve got, but its not a choice. The ones doing well are not increasing, theyre declining and the have-nots are increasing. 

You either do something, or theyll eventually vote you out. People like Obama and Trump couldnt give a toss what happens, theyll be off when the going gets really tough. You are the ones that will be left to face the music, just like after 2008 and you keep on voting the same people in and expecting a different result. From Gods to hero worship and promises

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

> I was in N. Ireland fighting the IRA probably before you were born.


Traitor.

----------


## Pork Chop

> Traitor.


I was English fighting in N. Ireland. How does that make me a traitor? Eventually the IRA terrorists were beaten. Now, back to your triple dog dare about serial killers and try not to let yourself sound any more stupid.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

> Go ahead, youre challenged. Dont forget, you said serial killers not school nut jobs, the real deal. Ill start you off. 
> 
> Ted Bundy. John Gacy, Jefrey Dahmer, Gary Ridgway, Albert Fish, Davis Berkowitz, Denis Rader, H. Holmes, Belle Gunness, Dean Corrll  Go on, thats enough for now, theres loads more. I guess googling basic information is not your strong point. Your turn for the blacks.


I know of them all. You obviously have never heard of Timothy Spencer, Coral Watts, George Russell, Cleophus Prince, Nathaniel Code.  

That is just off the top of my head. I know many more black serial killers, but have not been researching them much lately.

Ever heard of the "Grim Sleeper" in South Central L.A.? Thought not. I forget his actual name, but this black guy murdered several prostitutes during the late 1980s-early 1990s.


I am also thinking of a black guy who murdered several elderly white women in South Carolina.  Never heard of him? A ha! I remember his name. Carlton Gary.

Can you name 7 obscure white serial killers whom no one has ever heard of because the media has an agenda to make serial killing a "white" thing?

Thought not.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

> I was English fighting in N. Ireland. How does that make me a traitor? Eventually the IRA terrorists were beaten. Now, back to your triple dog dare about serial killers and try not to let yourself sound any more stupid.


Do you want me to list black British serial killers? 

My mind has been on something else lately, but I have the documentation.

Oh boy, do I have the literature that proves a plague of black serial killers - and British serial killers, both black and white. Think that they are all white and American? Do you really want to try me, boy?

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

There were two black serial killers in South Central L.A. Lonnie Frankin - aka the Grim Sleeper, and Chester Turner. I bet @Pork Chop has never heard of them.

----------


## Pork Chop

> I know of them all. You obviously have never heard of Timothy Spencer, Coral Watts, George Russell, Cleophus Prince, Nathaniel Code.  
> 
> That is just off the top of my head. I know many more black serial killers, but have not been researching them much lately.
> 
> Ever heard of the "Grim Sleeper" in South Central L.A.? Thought not. I forget his actual name, but this black guy murdered several prostitutes during the late 1980s-early 1990s.
> 
> 
> I am also thinking of a black guy who murdered several elderly white women in South Carolina.  Never heard of him? A ha! I remember his name. Carlton Gary.
> 
> ...


Yes of course I can list them. Not one or two, lots of them. Here they are.

List of serial killers in the United States

Now you pick the blacks out of all those and what youll find is the vast majority of them were white. Dont give me a list of black serial killers, show me that they outnumber whites as you said. 

You research serial killers? Is that healthy? Hmmm.

Before I wrote most serial killers are white, dont you think I already knew that? Ive had a few days off recently. Do you think I can write 5, 6 or 7,000 words off the top of my head on a thread and I dont know what Im talking about? Its not even been difficult due to low-information. Im writing explanations for people that barely know whats going on in their own country, never mind the outside world. Hopefully, some will learn a little from it, there have certainly been a lot of guests looking in. Think before you post.

----------


## nonsqtr

> I was English fighting in N. Ireland. How does that make me a traitor? Eventually the IRA terrorists were beaten. Now, back to your triple dog dare about serial killers and try not to let yourself sound any more stupid.


Well that explains a lot.

lmao

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Pork Chop

> Do you want me to list black British serial killers? 
> 
> My mind has been on something else lately, but I have the documentation.
> 
> Oh boy, do I have the literature that proves a plague of black serial killers - and British serial killers, both black and white. Think that they are all white and American? Do you really want to try me, boy?


I’ve already tried you and have offered you proof that most serial killers are white. That's not just in America.

I’m starting to think there’s something a little creepy about you and you’re fascination for serial killers. Check out the list I gave you, the vast majority are white and I think I’d rather leave this conversation if you don’t mind. Please don’t tell me what your mind has been on recently, I don’t think I want to know.

----------


## Pork Chop

> Well that explains a lot.
> 
> lmao


It was a reply to the term 'traitor' used. I'll decide if and when to give out personal information!

----------


## Pork Chop

*Lets stop with the weirdos and the fishing for personal information please!*

----------


## Hillofbeans

> It was a reply to the term 'traitor' used. I'll decide if and when to give out personal information!


I doubt anyone here is interested in your personal information.

----------


## Pork Chop

> I doubt anyone here is interested in your personal information.


I said it for a reason.

----------


## Iron

> Conversely in the west and specifically in America, those at the bottom social end are priced out of the economy in a dog eat dog society.


You are retarded if you actually believe that. Our welfare systems are so beyond generous that one of the biggest problems in low income people is obesity. The poor in this country have air conditioning and big screen TVs, they even get their natural gas filled for FREE when winter hits. Our welfare system is TOO generous. It takes a high level of ignorance to think our poor are struggling. 



> What America needs to do is get away from this violent 'watering the tree of liberty with blood' rhetoric and acknowledge that in a post industrial era, poverty is not necessarily the fault of the individual, but is a consequence that affects tens of millions. The answer is not a billionairre telling everyone hes 'very, very intelligent' and everyone else is stoo-pid, because youll get no help from someone like that when interest rates rise along with prices and you as an individual start to hurt.


Poverty isnt a thing in the United States. Living in squalor is a choice. I am one of the few on this site that goes into these places. If you live in a shit hole, you made it that way. The billionaire is probably right.



> The more switched on amongst you already know whats happening. You lost America to the politicians, the bankers and the insutrial and military complex years ago. You might say, we dont want that kind of system you describe above, we prefer what weve got, but its not a choice. The ones doing well are not increasing, theyre declining and the have-nots are increasing.


Well no kidding but that would be because the politicians are bought off, and the stupid voters put in, and LEAVE IN corrupt politicians, who give themselves more power and influence to sell to the highest bidder.

Myself and people like me want to take power away from the government. People like you want to give the government more power. Doesnt take a genius to realize which route is the best if you want to take the government away from bankers and other elitists.

----------

Hillofbeans (11-13-2018),JustPassinThru (11-13-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

Much of what I write about is the social and political. I write about how the world outside sees America, not how America sees itself. I do that because from the replies I get, its obvious you yourselves dont know. At times its not nice, but there again America hasnt recently set a nice example to the world. The worlds a s**t hole and were goanna rule it isnt exactly going to endear you, or win you any praise outside America and little within. Its the visible arrogance of indoctrinated people throughout the world.

Not everyone who isnt a Trump supporter is a liberal. Conservatism didnt arrive with Trump and will still be here long after hes gone. Trump isnt even a conservative, hes a populist and will say whatever you want to hear. A Democrat conservative? 

_"Well, if I ever ran for office, I'd do better as a Democrat than as a Republican - and that's not because I'd be more liberal, because I'm conservative  "_ Playboy 1990.

There are many cult figures like Trump in the world and each have their adoring audiences. Obama had the same. Trump promised youd rule the world and to rule it youd have to be first. Hes not the only person to have said that in the past century. You believe him, thats your choice. As an aside, I once had a conversation with a Chinese teacher. I asked him, _'What do you teach?'_ He said, _'politic.'_ I corrected him and said, _'its a plural  politics.'_ He replied, _'no, there is only one politic, communism.'_ Do you get it? I know it when I see it.

We all have certain styles of writing. Dont throw up your hands in horror, I know Im writing, with a few exceptions, for a low-information indoctrinated audience. It was exactly the same when I was swapping posts with liberals. The personal insults, the sticking out of tongues and very little to say about the topic. The ignorance is part of the indoctrination, the insults are the only available response. It doesnt alter, its the American polarized way. I tailor my threads to fit. For some I concentrate on likes and for others a maximum amount of views. Its intentional.   

I write explanatory articles, its what I like to do. Usually based around anti-communism, religion and critiques on western decline. Does that sound like a liberal? I write about America because its an American forum. Heres one I wrote as a favour for a Christian conservative British site. I also write for a few International ones, yes, including China and Russia. 

Now you, yes you, the ones who think youre clever with your insults, but believe western civilization came from Galilee and Obama is a Marxist not a communist, show me where you publish! Do you get it? Now, if what I write you think is c**p thats OK, debate it or go and write a five hundred word op-ed on why America should rule the world and lets all have a laugh.

Nice rant. Feel better for that.  :Smiley20:

----------


## Pork Chop

> You are retarded if you actually believe that. Our welfare systems are so beyond generous that one of the biggest problems in low income people is obesity. The poor in this country have air conditioning and big screen TVs, they even get their natural gas filled for FREE when winter hits. Our welfare system is TOO generous. It takes a high level of ignorance to think our poor are struggling. 
> 
> Poverty isnt a thing in the United States. Living in squalor is a choice. I am one of the few on this site that goes into these places. If you live in a shit hole, you made it that way. The billionaire is probably right.
> 
> 
> Well no kidding but that would be because the politicians are bought off, and the stupid voters put in, and LEAVE IN corrupt politicians, who give themselves more power and influence to sell to the highest bidder.
> 
> Myself and people like me want to take power away from the government. People like you want to give the government more power. Doesnt take a genius to realize which route is the best if you want to take the government away from bankers and other elitists.


You don’t know poverty rates are at an all time high? You don’t know nearly half of Americans are living from a month to month paycheck? That a high percentage couldn’t even put together $400 for emergencies? Look it all up.

Yes, you lost America to corruption, it’s still there. Trump exposed the swamp, he didn’t remove it, he surrounded himself with it in his administration.

Where on earth do you get the idea that I’m for government? What I said is it’s coming.

----------


## OverDrive

By the total vote counts in 2016 & 2018, there are more Demo voters + their Indys than Repub voters and their Indys!!....this time we lost some of the 2016 Indys!

And with redistricting with more Demo governors in 2020, it's an uphill fight!!

----------


## Pork Chop

> By the total vote counts in 2016 & 2018, there are more Demo voters + their Indys than Repub voters and their Indys!!....this time we lost some of the 2016 Indys!
> 
> And with redistricting with more Demo governors in 2020, it's an uphill fight!!


It is an uphill fight, is it one that can be won? The schools are still churning out radicals every year, nothing has changed in that respect. _'F**k the world, I got a tax cut and I’m doing OK'_, isn’t going to change anything. Trump is a dam, he stopped the slide, he didn’t destroy it, which should have been his first priority. Politicians come and go. Winning elections means nothing if there’s a mass grass roots opposition.

----------


## Dan40

The left has been indoctrinating and cheating elections for 50+ years.  Silly to think a total reversal happened in 1 election.  We have miles to go before we sleep.

----------

Ed D (11-13-2018)

----------


## Iron

> You don’t know poverty rates are at an all time high? You don’t know nearly half of Americans are living from a month to month paycheck? That a high percentage couldn’t even put together $400 for emergencies? Look it all up.


Only a complete idiot would believe that. 100 years ago almost everyone lived in poverty, today almost no one does and the people who do arent forced into poverty by anyone but themselves. Poor spending decisions and life choices does not mean you live in poverty. Like I said...Ive went into shit holes and almost all of them have at least one big screen tv, plenty of cigarettes, booze, etc. A couple years ago I witnessed a lady put a couple cases of beer and frozen pizzas on the checkout. She didnt have enough money for all of it...do you reckon she picked the beer or the food? She picked the beer of course. Did some 1% elitist force her to choose beer over food? Or was it her dumb ass?



> Yes, you lost America to corruption, it’s still there. Trump exposed the swamp, he didn’t remove it, he surrounded himself with it in his administration.


Ok we can agree on that somewhat.



> Where on earth do you get the idea that I’m for government? What I said is it’s coming.


You literally said that the government should price fix food...lol. That is what communists do.

----------

MisterVeritis (11-14-2018)

----------


## Ed D

> The left has been indoctrinating and cheating elections for 50+ years.  Silly to think a total reversal happened in 1 election.  We have miles to go before we sleep.


  True.  Elections are still influenced by fraud.  That isn't going to change until the fraud is prosecuted.  At the top of both parties, the fraud remains unchallenged.  The democrat party bosses revel in the fraud and the republican party bosses aren't willing to address it.

----------

Sled Dog (11-16-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Only a complete idiot would believe that. 100 years ago almost everyone lived in poverty, today almost no one does and the people who do arent forced into poverty by anyone but themselves. Poor spending decisions and life choices does not mean you live in poverty. Like I said...Ive went into shit holes and almost all of them have at least one big screen tv, plenty of cigarettes, booze, etc. A couple years ago I witnessed a lady put a couple cases of beer and frozen pizzas on the checkout. She didnt have enough money for all of it...do you reckon she picked the beer or the food? She picked the beer of course. Did some 1% elitist force her to choose beer over food? Or was it her dumb ass?
> 
> Ok we can agree on that somewhat.
> 
> You literally said that the government should price fix food...lol. That is what communists do.


Poverty is relative.  A poor person today, living on SSI...eats better food; has better sanitary facilities, warmer quarters, more and better clothing...than all but the top ten percent, 150 years ago.  The only place such a person has slid downward, is in his safety from random criminal acts.

The poster you're responding to, seems to be intent on pushing the Left's Narrative, to foment discontent.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

> Marx in an age of monarchies and absolute poverty explained capitalism. Even today, you couldn’t do a degree in economics or the social sciences without referring to him.


I have mentioned him in some of my papers. He is not the subject of my final project, but a prominent character is a Jew. This Jewish fellow is also one of the more sympathetic characters in my historical narrative.

----------


## Iron

> Poverty is relative.  A poor person today, living on SSI...eats better food; has better sanitary facilities, warmer quarters, more and better clothing...than all but the top ten percent, 150 years ago.


Yea exactly and the kicker is that the top ten percent both earned that lifestyle and CREATED that lifestyle for the ungrateful masses. Nowadays we are paying for these people to exist and they cant even keep their place clean. I know I sound like a broken record at this point but I go into the homes of the biggest losers in the country and they all have big screen tvs, cell phones, air conditioning, heating, indoor plumbing, refrigerators, pantries full of food, new clothes and shoes, cars, healthcare, computers/tablets, etc. But then they throw their trash all over the place and dont clean the damn house. Its insane how generous we are to people who have done nothing to deserve it.


> The poster you're responding to, seems to be intent on pushing the Left's Narrative, to foment discontent.


Well yea, hes retarded.

----------

Jim Scott (11-14-2018),MisterVeritis (11-14-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

> Only a complete idiot would believe that. 100 years ago almost everyone lived in poverty, today almost no one does and the people who do arent forced into poverty by anyone but themselves. Poor spending decisions and life choices does not mean you live in poverty. Like I said...Ive went into shit holes and almost all of them have at least one big screen tv, plenty of cigarettes, booze, etc. A couple years ago I witnessed a lady put a couple cases of beer and frozen pizzas on the checkout. She didnt have enough money for all of it...do you reckon she picked the beer or the food? She picked the beer of course. Did some 1% elitist force her to choose beer over food? Or was it her dumb ass?
> 
> Ok we can agree on that somewhat.
> 
> You literally said that the government should price fix food...lol. That is what communists do.


_'Only a complete idiot would believe that?'_ I dont do beliefs. Google these and take your source pick.

Millions of Americans living from pay check to pay check

Millions of Americans don't even have $400

In the west no one has to live in absolute poverty anymore, yes, its relative. Yet its important in a society which is entirely based on materialism. Privatization is generally good, it is not good when individuals can fix prices for basic necessities and bankers can bring down economies. The state controlling prices is not communism, communism is state ownership and China has a capitalist economy. China has had a GDP of over 6%+ for decades in a booming economy, an estimated urban middle-class of 60% in the next couple of years and none of the social problems American capitalism has. What you have to think about is why the Democrats can get so many votes. You just lost the House, that was a warning shot, ignore it at your peril?

----------


## Iron

> _'Only a complete idiot would believe that?'_ I don’t do beliefs. Google these and take your source pick.
> 
> Millions of Americans living from pay check to pay check
> 
> Millions of Americans don't even have $400
> 
> In the west no one has to live in absolute poverty anymore, yes, it’s relative. Yet it’s important in a society which is entirely based on materialism. Privatization is generally good, it is not good when individuals can fix prices for basic necessities and bankers can bring down economies. The state controlling prices is not communism, communism is state ownership and China has a capitalist economy. China has had a GDP of over 6%+ for decades in a booming economy, an estimated urban middle-class of 60% in the next couple of years and none of the social problems American capitalism has. What you have to think about is why the Democrats can get so many votes. You just lost the House, that was a warning shot, ignore it at your peril?


Paycheck to paycheck doesnt mean you are in poverty, plus we have a massive welfare system...you can live paycheck to paycheck your entire life and never be in debt. 

China has real poverty and will continue to for decades. America hasnt had real poverty in over half a century.

Democrats get votes because people are retarded, brainwashed, or profit from Democrat policies (government workers, union workers, teachers...basically dbags with inflated salaries).

----------


## Pork Chop

> Poverty is relative.  A poor person today, living on SSI...eats better food; has better sanitary facilities, warmer quarters, more and better clothing...than all but the top ten percent, 150 years ago.  The only place such a person has slid downward, is in his safety from random criminal acts.
> 
> The poster you're responding to, seems to be intent on pushing the Left's Narrative, to foment discontent.


Does discontent upset you? Theres a lot of it about. In fact if American elections were run on one man one vote, youd now have a President Clinton. I explain why. This is not some 's**t hole' in a far away land. Its on your doorstep, you just refuse to believe it so youll never  address the problem. These people do not have the flat-screen TVs youve been told everyone has and theyre not voting for MAGA.

----------


## Pork Chop

> Paycheck to paycheck doesnt mean you are in poverty, plus we have a massive welfare system...you can live paycheck to paycheck your entire life and never be in debt. 
> 
> China has real poverty and will continue to for decades. America hasnt had real poverty in over half a century.
> 
> Democrats get votes because people are retarded, brainwashed, or profit from Democrat policies (government workers, union workers, teachers...basically dbags with inflated salaries).


Living from month to month isn’t scary? It’s normal? I thought you implied it doesn’t exist? They’re one step away from losing it all and they know it. 

China’s middle class is exploding.

Poverty in the United States (Government figures are 12.3% for 2017).

Democrats get votes because they’re all retarded and brainwashed? Isn’t that a rather retarded and brainwashed comment to make? You ignore what’s happening and facts at your peril. If you focus on beliefs just as the Democrats do, don’t be surprised when they get voted in again.

----------


## Iron

> Living from month to month isn’t scary? It’s normal? I thought you implied it doesn’t exist? They’re one step away from losing it all and they know it.


I said poverty doesnt exist. I know people live paycheck to paycheck and no its not scary when there are 6 million unfilled jobs and a massive, overly generous welfare system. No one is one step from losing it all.



> China’s middle class is exploding.
> 
> Poverty in the United States (Government figures are 12.3% for 2017).


You dont seem to know how math works.



> Democrats get votes because they’re all retarded and brainwashed? Isn’t that a rather retarded and brainwashed comment to make? You ignore what’s happening and facts at your peril. If you focus on beliefs just as the Democrats do, don’t be surprised when they get voted in again.


I just know more about reality than you do, thats all.

----------


## Pork Chop

> I said poverty doesnt exist. I know people live paycheck to paycheck and no its not scary when there are 6 million unfilled jobs and a massive, overly generous welfare system. No one is one step from losing it all.
> 
> You dont seem to know how math works.
> 
> I just know more about reality than you do, thats all.


I just provided you links that show poverty exists and millions don't have $400 to their name. Now you provide me with links that disprove it and everyone is doing well. 

You repeat all this MAGA when the next recession arrives.

I don’t need to know how math works. Google it and show me stats that say there’s no poverty in America, or any other country for that matter. 

Reality is not an American strong point. You have to be told poverty exists in every country? It’s why you vote in sound bites that never work.

I’m not a Republican, or a Democrat. I have no axe to grind, I say things free from the polarization of indoctrination. If you’re a Republican and tell me America will become great again and continue to rule the world, I don’t believe you. If you’re a Democrat and tell me that socialist collectivization is the answer, I don’t believe you either. I’m neutral. I’ve lived in collapsing societies and those that tried to rule the world. I’ve lived under democracy and communism. I know chest thumping blind belief indoctrination when I see it. 'There is no poverty, if you’re not with us you’re against us, destroy the dissenters' isn’t something that I’ve also heard from the old USSR to recent N. Korea.

----------


## Iron

> I just provided you links that show poverty exists and millions don't have $400 to their name. Now you provide me with links that disprove it and everyone is doing well. 
> 
> You repeat all this MAGA when the next recession arrives.
> 
> I don’t need to know how math works. Google it and show me stats that say there’s no poverty in America, or any other country for that matter. 
> 
> Reality is not an American strong point. You have to be told poverty exists in every country? It’s why you vote in sound bites that never work.
> 
> I’m not a Republican, or a Democrat. I have no axe to grind, I say things free from the polarization of indoctrination. If you’re a Republican and tell me America will become great again and continue to rule the world, I don’t believe you. If you’re a Democrat and tell me that socialist collectivization is the answer, I don’t believe you either. I’m neutral. I’ve lived in collapsing societies and those that tried to rule the world. I’ve lived under democracy and communism. I know chest thumping blind belief indoctrination when I see it. 'There is no poverty, if you’re not with us you’re against us, destroy the dissenters' isn’t something that I’ve also heard from the old USSR to recent N. Korea.


Sorry but I just outclass you on both IQ and life experience.

If you live in poverty in America it is your own fault. Ive seen what poverty supposedly is...which, in America, is ripe with modern conveniences and low of anything resembling struggle. Poverty is what you find in places where socialists and brown people are in charge.

China has an "exploding middle class" because they have a billion people who are poor as dirt finally joining the Western world, just 100 years later. Its called math. America wont have an "exploding middle class" because there is nothing to explode, its already insanely easy to be middle class and stay there. Its just as common to become upper class as it is to become lower class.

----------

MisterVeritis (11-14-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

Happy Birthday  - Pork Chops 'The mid-terms  What went wrong'

2000 views and counting  growing old gracefully

Bacon Education, popular quality information for the masses


Tributes are pouring in from around America







 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Pork Chop

> Sorry but I just outclass you on both IQ and life experience.
> 
> If you live in poverty in America it is your own fault. Ive seen what poverty supposedly is...which, in America, is ripe with modern conveniences and low of anything resembling struggle. Poverty is what you find in places where socialists and brown people are in charge.
> 
> China has an "exploding middle class" because they have a billion people who are poor as dirt finally joining the Western world, just 100 years later. Its called math. America wont have an "exploding middle class" because there is nothing to explode, its already insanely easy to be middle class and stay there. Its just as common to become upper class as it is to become lower class.


_'Sorry but I just outclass you on both IQ and life experience.'_

From your obvious lack of knowledge in the last few posts, I would very much doubt the first belief. From your knowledge of the outside world the second doesnt even come into it. 

China have got an exploding middle class because theyre dirt poor? Do you want to re-phrase that? Youve already had links to poverty. What is it you dont understand? You werent aware that the recession and Obama were responsible for American middle-class decline? 

The American Middle Class Is Losing Ground The American middle class is falling, again google it.

Its not a fault to be ignorant, but it is to be indoctrinated to such an extent that you no longer recognize reality. Its gibberish like yours that Ive replied to that have enabled this thread to be so successful. Think about what you write, use google if you dont know, being as dumb as a liberal is not something to cheer about.

----------


## Pork Chop

@Iron

The only thing I can suggest is that you start finding out for yourself the reality outside the indoctrinated bubble you’re in. Start by asking questions in search engines. Don’t listen to sound bites. Find a utopian country that has no poverty. Understand Trump when he says imports are what made China rich, not poor. Learn what happens to countries that have previously tried to rule the world ... 

If you don’t already know all this it’s not difficult to find out. I can’t keep on and on dispelling your beliefs with links and facts if it’s not getting through. If you feel safer in beliefs, that’s your choice.  :Smile:

----------


## nonsqtr

Yawn.

----------

JustPassinThru (11-14-2018),NuYawka (11-15-2018)

----------


## Dan40

> Only a complete idiot would believe that. 100 years ago almost everyone lived in poverty, today almost no one does and the people who do arent forced into poverty by anyone but themselves. Poor spending decisions and life choices does not mean you live in poverty. Like I said...Ive went into shit holes and almost all of them have at least one big screen tv, plenty of cigarettes, booze, etc. A couple years ago I witnessed a lady put a couple cases of beer and frozen pizzas on the checkout. She didnt have enough money for all of it...do you reckon she picked the beer or the food? She picked the beer of course. Did some 1% elitist force her to choose beer over food? Or was it her dumb ass?
> 
> Ok we can agree on that somewhat.
> 
> You literally said that the government should price fix food...lol. That is what communists do.


How is it that the "homeless" living on sidewalks have brand new tents, sleeping bags, both warm and cool clothing, good shoes, and food to eat, and beverages to drink?

And they are the worst off of the US poor!

----------


## OverDrive

> How is it that the "homeless" living on sidewalks have brand new tents, sleeping bags, both warm and cool clothing, good shoes, and food to eat, and beverages to drink?
> 
> And they are the worst off of the US poor!


In general, America has the only poor class that is obese

----------

JustPassinThru (11-14-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

It’s not just wealth that causes obesity and not necessarily amounts, it’s poor diet. Junk food such as MacDonalds tends to be cheap, tasty and readily available. It’s also full of chemicals and fat. Same with processed foods, which also contain large amounts of fat, salt or sugar, with added chemicals that catch up with you in later life and are also responsible for many of the associated medical problems in the obese. Processed sugary foods are also full of sugar and chemicals, called 'comfort foods', because the ingredients give you a psychological boost when feeling down. Laziness and ignorance certainly play a part, but if you’re a family of four on a low income, or single, it’s cheaper and more convinient to go and buy a big Mac bucket and stick your nose in the trough.

----------


## Pork Chop

> How is it that the "homeless" living on sidewalks have brand new tents, sleeping bags, both warm and cool clothing, good shoes, and food to eat, and beverages to drink?
> 
> And they are the worst off of the US poor!


Thats a great advert for voting Democrat. That level of ignorance is why Clinton got so many votes.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Its not just wealth that causes obesity and not necessarily amounts, its poor diet. Junk food such as MacDonalds tends to be cheap, tasty and readily available. Its also full of chemicals and fat. Same with processed foods, which also contain large amounts of fat, salt or sugar, with added chemicals that catch up with you in later life and are also responsible for many of the associated medical problems in the obese. Processed sugary foods are also full of sugar and chemicals, called 'comfort foods', because the ingredients give you a psychological boost when feeling down. Laziness and ignorance certainly play a part, but if youre a family of four on a low income, or single, its cheaper and more convinient to go and buy a big Mac bucket and stick your nose in the trough.


First of all, someone who can afford to often eat there, is not "poor."  Poor is, mac-and-cheese at home.  Poor is, day-old bread with peanut butter.  Poor is, government cheese.

Second...I have no love for the Fallen Arches, but what about their food is so terrible?  The meat?  The bread?  The condiments, most of which people use at home all the time?

The french fries are fattening, yes.  Fried now in vegetable shortening.  That's different from hash browns at home, how?

The sugary soda or "milk"shake, I concur with.  But people drink sodas all day, away from the Clown Palace.

I'm guessing you innately hate a private business that makes money.

----------


## Kodiak

> Happy Birthday  - Pork Chop’s 'The mid-terms – What went wrong'
> 
> 2000 views and counting – growing old gracefully
> 
> Bacon Education, popular quality information for the masses
> 
> 
> Tributes are pouring in from around America


Who gives a crap how many "views" this has???  People are naturally nosey.  Madison's thread has nearly 250,000 views and there are no big celebrations.  Get over yourself.   :Geez:

----------

Hillofbeans (11-14-2018),NuYawka (11-15-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

> First of all, someone who can afford to often eat there, is not "poor."  Poor is, mac-and-cheese at home.  Poor is, day-old bread with peanut butter.  Poor is, government cheese.
> 
> Second...I have no love for the Fallen Arches, but what about their food is so terrible?  The meat?  The bread?  The condiments, most of which people use at home all the time?
> 
> The french fries are fattening, yes.  Fried now in vegetable shortening.  That's different from hash browns at home, how?
> 
> The sugary soda or "milk"shake, I concur with.  But people drink sodas all day, away from the Clown Palace.
> 
> I'm guessing you innately hate a private business that makes money.


Why would I hate private businesses? I often work for them. Fast food outlets are junk food; who owns them has nothing to do with it. The next time you buy a bottle or tin of coke read the ingredients and don’t complain when you find that nearly one third of the US population are clinically obese.

So everything that comes out of a government is bad, right? Why did you bother voting for one in 2016 then? Are  your government armed forces bad? You’ll be giving your government provided tax cut back then?

----------


## Dan40

_FYI
_
The USA is the 9th most obese nation with 33.7% of its people obese.

The UK has 28.1% of its people obese.

----------


## Pork Chop

> _FYI
> _
> The USA is the 9th most obese nation with 33.7% of its people obese.
> 
> The UK has 28.1% of its people obese.


It’s not information, we’re not discussing Britain or the world, we’re discussing America where nothing bad ever happens and everywhere else is a 's**t hole'.

----------


## Pork Chop

I find it sad really that someone from the other side of the world has to explain even basic facts to you that would be standard 12 year old knowledge elsewhere. That’s a sad indictment on the levels of indoctrination many of you have been subjected to.

From western civilization arose in Galilee, to America is the only country in history that doesn’t have poverty.  Pork Chop fills that empty space between your ears. It’s free, what’s not to like?  :Smiley20: 

These are your next generation leaders. It’s not getting any better, is it.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

"What went wrong"?

While it was not a red wave, it certainly was not a blue one, either. I call it a draw. "wrong" would have been the commies taking the Senate, also.

----------


## Pork Chop

> Who gives a crap how many "views" this has???  People are naturally nosey.  Madison's thread has nearly 250,000 views and there are no big celebrations.  Get over yourself.


Which is the thread that has over a quarter of a million views and isn’t a sticky. A link please? My post is a skit, you have to sort of take it with a pinch of salt, not seriously. Trump didn’t actually twitter about it, you know, it’s only a joke. I think it is important though that people and especially guests view threads, it’s how people get interested when they see explanations, not one liners. I don’t force people to keep posting on this thread, they do it voluntarily.

----------


## Pork Chop

> "What went wrong"?
> 
> While it was not a red wave, it certainly was not a blue one, either. I call it a draw. "wrong" would have been the commies taking the Senate, also.


Its like that dollar analogy. If I own one dollar and lose half of it, I cant say I won and its not a draw. I lost half of what I had. It wasnt a blue wave either, but it was a warning against a complacency that the Democrats have been destroyed and everyone is aboard the good ship Trump.

----------

Kris P Bacon (11-14-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Why would I hate private businesses? I often work for them.


So?  Self-loathing whites, hate white people.

One has nothing to do with the other.  Your dislike is self-evident.




> Fast food outlets are junk food; who owns them has nothing to do with it. The next time you buy a bottle or tin of coke read the ingredients and dont complain when you find that nearly one third of the US population are clinically obese.


Again.  What's junk?  The meat, the bread or the cheese?  Are potatoes junk food?

Do people need to go to fast-food outlets to drink soda?




> So everything that comes out of a government is bad, right? Why did you bother voting for one in 2016 then? Are  your government armed forces bad? Youll be giving your government provided tax cut back then?


Government, obviously, is a necessary evil.  Only appallingly-ignorant anarchists, full of their own brillance, get smug like this.

Is that your vantage?  You could have saved a lot of readers a lot of annoyance, by simply saying "I am an anarchist."

Militaries are also a necessary evil.  No nation has existed without borders, common language, common culture, and government forces to repel would-be invaders.

The United States tried isolation in the 1930s; and weak, soft European social-democracies surrendered to Hitler's armies, one after the other.  Only Britain stood up to them.

And would have lost, *had not the United States joined in the fight.*  It's for men of my father's rank and generation that you are not speaking German - or were unborn, for the execution of your parents or grandparents.

----------


## Dan40

> we’re discussing America where nothing bad ever happens and everywhere else is a 's**t hole'.


You're learning at last.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> It’s like that dollar analogy. If I own one dollar and lose half of it, I can’t say I won and it’s not a draw. I lost half of what I had. It wasn’t a blue wave either, but it was a warning against a complacency that the Democrats have been destroyed and everyone is aboard the good ship Trump.


A sign that plenty of mentally deficient are allowed to vote and that voter fraud (from within) is alive and well.

----------

Hillofbeans (11-14-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

> So?  Self-loathing whites, hate white people.
> 
> One has nothing to do with the other.  Your dislike is self-evident.
> 
> 
> 
> Again.  What's junk?  The meat, the bread or the cheese?  Are potatoes junk food?
> 
> Do people need to go to fast-food outlets to drink soda?
> ...


What have whites and colour to do with government or private businesses? Are you feeling unwell?

Junk food is the type of food eaten to produce a 30% obesity rate.

Of course government is a necessary evil. You just said I hated private business and now you’re agreeing that government has a role to play.

I’m independent and for small government. No big government gave me a cell phone, or a tax cut.

Oh no, not that, if it wasn’t for us ... America came in at the end of both world wars and apart from the second Iraq war has lost everyone since then. Russia took the brunt, not America, but that’s a different subject.

I’m exposing the dumbness behind indoctrination. The more people like yourself write, the more you prove it.

----------


## OverDrive

> _FYI
> _
> The USA is the 9th most obese nation with 33.7% of its people obese.
> 
> The UK has 28.1% of its people obese.


Incomplete reasearch!

What % of Americans are classified as poor?, and of those what % are obese?


Links? The clock is ticking.....

----------


## Pork Chop

> A sign that plenty of mentally deficient are allowed to vote and that voter fraud (from within) is alive and well.


Whoever loses will blame something, or someone else. Russians or voter fraud, but the truth is that so many people have now been left behind that it’s beginning to show in elections. You can’t say that all Democrats are mentally ill, or commies, except in joking. _'I don’t care about you, I’m doing OK and if you don’t vote for me to continue doing OK you’re a commie'_, is not the way forward.

----------


## Pork Chop

> Incomplete reasearch!
> 
> What % of Americans are classified as poor?, and of those what % are obese?
> 
> 
> Links? The clock is ticking.....


And which thread did Madison get a quarter million views on?

You’re wasting your time, it just goes over their heads and they pile on the next load of gibberish.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Whoever loses will blame something, or someone else. Russians or voter fraud, but the truth is that so many people have now been left behind that it’s beginning to show in elections. You can’t say that all Democrats are mentally ill, or commies, except in joking. _'I don’t care about you, I’m doing OK and if you don’t vote for me to continue doing OK you’re a commie'_, is not the way forward.


The democrat agenda is not the way forward, for freedom loving people. And I beg to differ, any who think it good to vote D are either ignorant or naïve. My landlord voted Gillum, when I asked about the 40% corporate tax raise on Fl business, he said, "yeah, but he will use it to provide insurance for all".

So, we increase spending exponentially while wrecking Fl economy? Sounds like a winner! 

While I do respect my landlord, he is an old blue dog who cant see his party has transformed.

----------


## Gator Monroe

Florida & Arizona Libertarians (Enablers of Democrats)

----------


## Pork Chop

> The democrat agenda is not the way forward, for freedom loving people. And I beg to differ, any who think it good to vote D are either ignorant or naïve. My landlord voted Gillum, when I asked about the 40% corporate tax raise on Fl business, he said, "yeah, but he will use it to provide insurance for all".
> 
> So, we increase spending exponentially while wrecking Fl economy? Sounds like a winner! 
> 
> While I do respect my landlord, he is an old blue dog who cant see his party has transformed.


The current Democrat agenda certainly isn’t, but neither is hard right Trump. _'F**k you I’m OK'_ v _'F**k you I’m not OK.'_ That’s because America is based on materialism and greed. It’s that whole mind-set that has to change and I doubt very much that’s going to happen. What you’re left with is half a society doing fine, walking past the other half living in third-world conditions and thinking that’s OK. That’s why Clinton is getting so many votes and people keep voting for change.

----------


## Pork Chop

When we went onto liberal forums and debate, which applied to most of us, we often come away thinking, these people arent normal. Yet the same applies to the other extreme. Its a product of indoctrination right across America. I could take this thread and using quotes, write a humorous book titled, _'I was talking to an American the other day '_ If I had the time, I could actually make money from this. 

Theres no excuse for it, you dont even need to visit a library, youve got the Internet at your finger tips and you still dont know even basic knowledge about your own country. Forget about the outside world, youre on another planet. When that s**t hole world abandons the dollar, stops buying your bonds and lending you money, youre going to get the biggest shock of your lives.

Of course you dont like hearing about it, its why you often distract and write personal comments and gibberish as replies. 'Hes a commie, he likes government. Thanks Mr. Trumps big government for my tax cut.' 'I dont think he likes private companies, hes anti white.' What?! Arent you embarrassed about posting that sort of nonsense? 

This is supposed to be a conservative forum. Its where people with their heads screwed on meet. Trump isnt a conservative, not even a patriot, hes a self-confessed nationalist, you know, of the old, 'Were goanna rule the world' variety. You dont know what happened to countries like that? A bit like Roberts, 'American Socialism'  its goanna work this time? 'Were not commies, we just want to lock up the dissenters and traitors and kill them.' 'Were not Nazis, we just want to smash the s**t hole countries outside America to bits and rule them.' DUH! You want me to explain again why America is falling apart?  :Smile:

----------


## Gator Monroe

As far as 2A/RTKBA goes I'm greedy ( I want moar Gunz & Ammo ) and (I want Criminal Illegals & Visa Overstayers to not be allowed 2A/RTKBA) and (If someone gets busted for a Felony or any UnAmerican mishegoss (Like Peter Strozk ) I want their CHL/CWP/CCW Yanked )

----------


## JustPassinThru

> What have whites and colour to do with government or private businesses? Are you feeling unwell?
> 
> Junk food is the type of food eaten to produce a 30% obesity rate.
> 
> Of course government is a necessary evil. You just said I hated private business and now youre agreeing that government has a role to play.
> 
> Im independent and for small government. No big government gave me a cell phone, or a tax cut.
> 
> Oh no, not that, if it wasnt for us ... America came in at the end of both world wars and apart from the second Iraq war has lost everyone since then. Russia took the brunt, not America, but thats a different subject.
> ...


You're moving the goalposts, is what you're doing.

And you're sneering while you do it.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Whoever loses will blame something, or someone else. Russians or voter fraud, but the truth is that so many people have now been left behind that its beginning to show in elections. You cant say that all Democrats are mentally ill, or commies, except in joking. _'I dont care about you, Im doing OK and if you dont vote for me to continue doing OK youre a commie'_, is not the way forward.


So, voter fraud doesn't count?

Again...where the fuck are you coming from?  The only people who dance around like this, are Amway sales-doods, drunken college sophomores in political discussions...and someone pushing a demented political philosophy.

So.  Out with it, or you'll lose 100 percent of your audience.  WHAT is it you stand for?  Toleration of voter fraud, while allowing government to shut down all the "Fast Food" businesses?  Without even defining what is "fast food."  Beef is fast food?  Bread is fast food?  Do you think poor people traveling for the day should be forced to eat at Red Lobster?  Or at some vegetarian joint run by soy-boiz with low-T?

----------

Hillofbeans (11-14-2018)

----------


## Dan40

> Incomplete reasearch!
> 
> What % of Americans are classified as poor?, and of those what % are obese?
> 
> 
> Links? The clock is ticking.....


I don't care, if you do, look it up.

My response was about porky's  claim of obese Americans.  I just let him know there is no significant difference in UK and USA fatsos.

He, like Robert LaFullofit, and all liberal liars, continues to make an ass of himself.  The USA has it, the UK used to, and will never return to greatness.  Many nice people tho.  But porky is enraged that the UK is, at best, now a third rate nation and will never do better, so he bad mouths the USA to make himself feel better.


FOOLISH and stupid.

----------

Sled Dog (11-17-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> I don't care, if you do, look it up.
> 
> My response was about porky's  claim of obese Americans.  I just let him know there is no significant difference in UK and USA fatsos.
> 
> He, like Robert LaFullofit, and all liberal liars, continues to make an ass of himself.  The USA has it, the UK used to, and will never return to greatness.  Many nice people tho.  But porky is enraged that the UK is, at best, now a third rate nation and will never do better, so he bad mouths the USA to make himself feel better.
> 
> 
> FOOLISH and stupid.


Wondered why he came back before you?!

You're off the hook...live to fight another day.. :Cool20:

----------


## Pork Chop

> So, voter fraud doesn't count?
> 
> Again...where the fuck are you coming from?  The only people who dance around like this, are Amway sales-doods, drunken college sophomores in political discussions...and someone pushing a demented political philosophy.
> 
> So.  Out with it, or you'll lose 100 percent of your audience.  WHAT is it you stand for?  Toleration of voter fraud, while allowing government to shut down all the "Fast Food" businesses?  Without even defining what is "fast food."  Beef is fast food?  Bread is fast food?  Do you think poor people traveling for the day should be forced to eat at Red Lobster?  Or at some vegetarian joint run by soy-boiz with low-T?


I don’t move goalposts, I destroy dumbness.

I haven’t lost my audience, I’ve got over 2000 views and the aren’t reading your thread.

You live in a society addicted to fast food and you don’t know what it is? _'Beef is fast food? Bread is fast food.'_  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  Can I use that as a signature quote, go on, please? Oh s**t, I’ve just spilt coffee over my cat.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  Listen, how about you and I doing a satirical post for TPF together. You’re brilliant.

----------


## Pork Chop

> I don't care, if you do, look it up.
> 
> My response was about porky's  claim of obese Americans.  I just let him know there is no significant difference in UK and USA fatsos.
> 
> He, like Robert LaFullofit, and all liberal liars, continues to make an ass of himself.  The USA has it, the UK used to, and will never return to greatness.  Many nice people tho.  But porky is enraged that the UK is, at best, now a third rate nation and will never do better, so he bad mouths the USA to make himself feel better.
> 
> 
> FOOLISH and stupid.


 We weren’t talking about anyone else, we were talking about Americans. If I make a claim I’ll back it up, not try and wriggle out of it. 

I’m not making an ass of myself, you are. You post gibberish and get slapped down with facts which you aren’t able to produce yourself and then blame others. You’re a bit of a nasty one though, JustPassinThru is much funnier, he’s hilarious. Porky isn’t bothered by the UK, he doesn’t live there. I just like watching the indoctrinated squirm. 

I never bad mouth a country, any country. You’ll never, ever, hear me say America is a _'s** hole.'_ What you will hear are facts that make you squirm like a liberal  :Smile:

----------


## Hillofbeans

> We weren’t talking about anyone else, we were talking about Americans. If I make a claim I’ll back it up, not try and wriggle out of it. 
> 
> I’m not making an ass of myself, you are. You post gibberish and get slapped down with facts which you aren’t able to produce yourself and then blame others. You’re a bit of a nasty one though, JustPassinThru is much funnier, he’s hilarious. Porky isn’t bothered by the UK, he doesn’t live there. I just like watching the indoctrinated squirm. 
> 
> I never bad mouth a country, any country. You’ll never, ever, hear me say America is a _'s** hole.'_ What you will hear are facts that make you squirm like a liberal


you have really been pouring it on, now you're getting sticky. Figure that out.

----------


## Dan40

> We weren’t talking about anyone else, we were talking about Americans. If I make a claim I’ll back it up, not try and wriggle out of it. 
> 
> I’m not making an ass of myself, you are. You post gibberish and get slapped down with facts which you aren’t able to produce yourself and then blame others. You’re a bit of a nasty one though, JustPassinThru is much funnier, he’s hilarious. Porky isn’t bothered by the UK, he doesn’t live there. I just like watching the indoctrinated squirm. 
> 
> I never bad mouth a country, any country. You’ll never, ever, hear me say America is a _'s** hole.'_ What you will hear are facts that make you squirm like a liberal


Dream on, third rate subject..

----------


## Pork Chop

@Dan40

You know, when you post stuff thats not obviously satire, people take it at face value. If you post indoctrinated rubbish, people notice. If you then come back and say, youre changing the goal posts, or I didnt mean that, or ramble on about something else entirely, its pretty obvious you couldnt back up what you originally said. Now, you dont like whats posted on this thread, but for some reason you keep coming back to it. Youre not addressing anything, youre just rambling on from one subject to another. 

So, heres a suggestion. Why dont you write a short 500 word thread on why America is going to rule the world and everywhere else is a s**t hole. Can you do that? In return, if its based on indoctrination, Ill take it apart for you. If its not, Ill be the first to give it praise.

_'Im really, really clever!'_ Yes, yes, I know you are Dan, so why not go and write something thats clever and show us all, instead of everyone having to take your word for it?   :Smile:

----------


## Pork Chop

> Dream on, third rate subject..


It just seems the obvious thing to do. If you debate using beliefs as liberals do and not facts, go and write a thread based on beliefs and the other believers can then join in? Why show yourself up as ignorant and then blame the poster on a thread you so obviously dont like? Are you a masochist? Lets see you perform and write something. Its not going to happen is it. Ive lost count of the times I offered this option to liberals and they all declined as well. Oh well, I suppose its all the usual bravado then.  :Sad20:

----------


## Pork Chop

> you have really been pouring it on, now you're getting sticky. Figure that out.


I don’t get the sticky bit, but yes, perhaps I’ve been going on a bit much. Just giving it back.  :Smile:  I'd have given up on this long ago if the stupid hadn't kept it going.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I dont move goalposts, I destroy dumbness.


 You babble like someone under a court-ordered Thorazine regimen.



> I havent lost my audience, Ive got over 2000 views and the arent reading your thread.


You're babbling.

High-school English Composition class.  It gave me some priceless instruction on how to write:


Say what you're going to say (Thesis sentence)

Say it (Text body)

Summarize what you've said.
Not dance around, throwing pejoratives like monkeys throw their turds.

And FWIW, the above formula served me well on everything from college term papers, to military press releases, to (civilian) newspaper articles I'd written; to online Op-Ed blog posts I did at another site 15 years ago.

Your writing should be entered as evidence at your sanity hearing.




> You live in a society addicted to fast food and you dont know what it is? _'Beef is fast food? Bread is fast food.'_  Can I use that as a signature quote, go on, please? Oh s**t, Ive just spilt coffee over my cat.  Listen, how about you and I doing a satirical post for TPF together. Youre brilliant.


What the FUCK is WRONG with you.

Do you think they put evil spirits in McDonalds hamburgers?  Do you think there's some sort of **CHEMICALS** that are in hamburger-joint hamburgers that are not in hamburger bought at the local Safeway?

ARE YOU COMPLETELY DEMENTED?







_
(yes, that's a rhetorical question)_

----------


## Pork Chop

/\ No response, low quality post. Contains gibberish and extra additives.  :Smile:

----------


## RobertLafollet

Once again what voter fraud?  The Florida Secretary of State has found none.  

Now we have His foolishness Donald Trump claiming people leave the polls and put on disguises so they can vote again and again.  Maybe, we should move election day to October 31st.  Of course he used that everyone knows proof which means there is not proof.

----------


## Pork Chop

> Once again what voter fraud?  The Florida Secretary of State has found none.  
> 
> Now we have His foolishness Donald Trump claiming people leave the polls and put on disguises so they can vote again and again.  Maybe, we should move election day to October 31st.  Of course he used that everyone knows proof which means there is not proof.


Well Robert, there is suspicion that voter fraud has occurred previously from the Democrats, but maybe not in this instance? Every side that loses blames some kind of fraud or interference. I actually think that the mid-term result was a backlash, the chickens coming home to roost. Losing gracefully has never been an American strong point.

----------


## JustPassinThru

So you reject what you see, and accept the disingenuous explanation for RECOUNT after RECOUNT...

It's pretty plain why you support Democrats.

Because...let's just say.

There's the Bell Curve



And there's the split, roughly 50/50, Ds to Rs.

GIVEN the hysterical arguments, the feeling, as opposed to rational thought...how most of the Ds, excepting the very-rich Elite Political Class members...most of the others are working menial jobs or jobs that take little intellect...

...it's pretty obvious which side is D and which side is R.  The productive want what America always offered.  The useless, feckless, shiftless, want to share the wealth of the successful...WITH the successful.  Typically at half.

And the Ds, being on the dark side of the Bell Curve, don't see what a COMPLETE de-motivator that is.

Just as they don't see how printing up paper money doesn't make people rich.

You fit right in with them, Bobby.

----------


## Iron

> _'Sorry but I just outclass you on both IQ and life experience.'_
> 
> From your obvious lack of knowledge in the last few posts, I would very much doubt the first belief. From your knowledge of the outside world the second doesnt even come into it. 
> 
> China have got an exploding middle class because theyre dirt poor? Do you want to re-phrase that? Youve already had links to poverty. What is it you dont understand? You werent aware that the recession and Obama were responsible for American middle-class decline? 
> 
> The American Middle Class Is Losing Ground The American middle class is falling, again google it.
> 
> Its not a fault to be ignorant, but it is to be indoctrinated to such an extent that you no longer recognize reality. Its gibberish like yours that Ive replied to that have enabled this thread to be so successful. Think about what you write, use google if you dont know, being as dumb as a liberal is not something to cheer about.


YOU DONT KNOW HOW MATH WORKS! DO YOU EVEN KNOW WHAT A PERCENTAGE IS!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!



> @Iron
> 
> The only thing I can suggest is that you start finding out for yourself the reality outside the indoctrinated bubble youre in. Start by asking questions in search engines. Dont listen to sound bites. Find a utopian country that has no poverty. Understand Trump when he says imports are what made China rich, not poor. Learn what happens to countries that have previously tried to rule the world ... 
> 
> If you dont already know all this its not difficult to find out. I cant keep on and on dispelling your beliefs with links and facts if its not getting through. If you feel safer in beliefs, thats your choice.


Use a search engine to avoid indoctrination? 




Maybe you dont know what I do for a living, but I have forgot more about poor people than you will ever know.



> Its not just wealth that causes obesity and not necessarily amounts, its poor diet. Junk food such as MacDonalds tends to be cheap, tasty and readily available. Its also full of chemicals and fat. Same with processed foods, which also contain large amounts of fat, salt or sugar, with added chemicals that catch up with you in later life and are also responsible for many of the associated medical problems in the obese. Processed sugary foods are also full of sugar and chemicals, called 'comfort foods', because the ingredients give you a psychological boost when feeling down. Laziness and ignorance certainly play a part, but if youre a family of four on a low income, or single, its cheaper and more convinient to go and buy a big Mac bucket and stick your nose in the trough.


Obesity is caused by consuming more calories than you burn over and extended amount of time. If you have enough money to eat more food than you need to survive over a period of years if not decades, then you are not poor.

And also you arent doing enough physical labor to burn off those calories, you are not struggling.

I ate at McDonalds a few months ago for the first time in like 10 years...it was $18 for three people, that is not cheap. I can cook for 3 people at home for less than half that and have leftovers.

----------


## RobertLafollet

@JustPassinThru  Is a cashier at Wal-mart Productive?  Is somebody working in a foundry productive.  In somebody building and income statement productive?  You guys tend to regard everyone with a Spanish surname as an undocumented alien.  You look at Ayn Rand and idolize the rich peoples escape.  I suggest the architect would have been easily replaced by a recent college graduate.  

In their little enclave who is going to fix the pipes?   Who is going to pick up the trash?   Who is going to fix the cars?  For that mater who is going to build them.  Who is going to load the trains?  Who is going to drive them?  Yes investors provide money but and that is necessary but without labor nothing gets done either.  Frankly, it is probably easier to replace money then labor.  An example might be Trump's wall.  The government can print the money if the House allows it and then hire the labor to build it.  Investors will not it isn't profitable.  You want the wall how much of your gold will you invest in it?   What return do you expect?

----------


## Pork Chop

> YOU DONT KNOW HOW MATH WORKS! DO YOU EVEN KNOW WHAT A PERCENTAGE IS!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> Use a search engine to avoid indoctrination? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you dont know what I do for a living, but I have forgot more about poor people than you will ever know.
> ...


What makes you think I dont know what a percentage is? Is this some kind of a math quiz? What on earth have percentages got to do with what youre talking about? 

Yes a search engine. Theyre wonderful things. They take you to places that tell you there isnt a country in the world that doesnt have poverty. Or that China is actually booming and its the west that is sliding into poverty. Of course, previous to that were libraries, but now its so easy. Why do you think dictatorships ban western search engines? Because they dont want people to know? Yep, youve got it. Actually, some countries in the west are also beginning to introduce censorship, so thats a worry. 

I dont know what you do for a living and I didnt bring it up, you did. Let me guess then. Some kind of social community care? Ill go further. At a low position, maybe even a trainee of sorts, certainly still with lots to learn. How do I come to that conclusion? No one in the health field would say there is no poverty in any country. If you were a professional health worker, you would know the various factors that propel people into poverty, not just the indoctrinated cliche, 'theyre all lazy scroungers' populist view. Be careful what you present yourself as, because eventually you get someone who does actually know. Same with PassinThru - I dont do English composition class papers, I mark them and I get paid for it. Now guess what my profession is? 

Im going to give you some bad news Iron. You ready? I was working in the mental health sector possibly before you were born. Public and private, rehabilitation, which encompasses learning difficulties, addictions  all the social ills and the skills needed for independent living. Its why all you can say is, _'do you even know what a percentage is'_ and think it makes you sound clever.

You might work in the social field, but youre no professional. You voice your views in public and youd be fired.

----------


## Pork Chop

> @JustPassinThru  Is a cashier at Wal-mart Productive?  Is somebody working in a foundry productive.  In somebody building and income statement productive?  You guys tend to regard everyone with a Spanish surname as an undocumented alien.  You look at Ayn Rand and idolize the rich peoples escape.  I suggest the architect would have been easily replaced by a recent college graduate.  
> 
> In their little enclave who is going to fix the pipes?   Who is going to pick up the trash?   Who is going to fix the cars?  For that mater who is going to build them.  Who is going to load the trains?  Who is going to drive them?  Yes investors provide money but and that is necessary but without labor nothing gets done either.  Frankly, it is probably easier to replace money then labor.  An example might be Trump's wall.  The government can print the money if the House allows it and then hire the labor to build it.  Investors will not it isn't profitable.  You want the wall how much of your gold will you invest in it?   What return do you expect?


Do you know something Robert, I started off a Trumpie. Yes, seriously. Then I started reading what passes for American Trumpie conservatism and it frightens me to death. Robert help, I’m turning into a Democrat! I'm going to have to start writing and publishing on the dangers of Trumpism.  :Smile:

----------


## Iron

> What makes you think I don’t know what a percentage is? Is this some kind of a math quiz? What on earth have percentages got to do with what you’re talking about?


For the sources you are attempting to make me "google" (lmfao) to hold any water you would have to understand percentages. You are too stupid to realize that the stats you are talking about are only significant to retards. 



> Yes a search engine. They’re wonderful things. They take you to places that tell you there isn’t a country in the world that doesn’t have poverty. Or that China is actually booming and it’s the west that is sliding into poverty.


Absolute lie. China is 100 years behind us. They are only "booming", so to speak, because most of their population is so dirt poor and desperate that they eat everything that moves. Again, if you understood percentages, which you dont, you would understand how that works.




> Of course, previous to that were libraries, but now it’s so easy. Why do you think dictatorships ban western search engines? Because they don’t want people to know? Yep, you’ve got it. Actually, some countries in the west are also beginning to introduce censorship, so t’s a worry.


Its the search engines doing the censorship...google is nothing but a propaganda wing of the globalists. 



> I’m going to give you some bad news Iron. You ready? I was working in the mental health sector possibly before you were born. Public and private, rehabilitation, which encompasses learning difficulties, addictions – all the social ills and the skills needed for independent living. It’s why all you can say is, _'do you even know what a percentage is'_ and think it makes you sound clever.


You work in a sanitized environment. That is not an experience that will give you experience on what poverty is.      



> You might work in the social field, but you’re no professional. You voice your views in public and you’d be fired.


My field deals with facts, evidence, and common sense. Its no wonder Im thriving.

----------

Hillofbeans (11-15-2018),Jim Scott (11-15-2018)

----------


## NuYawka

@Pork Chop

My GOD!!!!

This thread has gotten SO MANY VIEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Please, allow me to congratulate YOU... Holy shit, I feel so damn LUCKY to not only be able to view this thread, but to post in it too!!!!!!

I even feel luckier RIGHT NOW, than compared to when my beautiful wife wakes me in the middle of the night to give me a surprise blow job!!!!!!!

----------


## Pork Chop

> For the sources you are attempting to make me "google" (lmfao) to hold any water you would have to understand percentages. You are too stupid to realize that the stats you are talking about are only significant to retards. 
> 
> 
> Absolute lie. China is 100 years behind us. They are only "booming", so to speak, because most of their population is so dirt poor and desperate that they eat everything that moves. Again, if you understood percentages, which you dont, you would understand how that works.
> 
> 
> 
> Its the search engines doing the censorship...google is nothing but a propaganda wing of the globalists. 
> 
> ...


I dont explain the world by percentages, thats statistics, not social science. If your 'field' relies on percentages, it doesnt rely on facts. Again you show an ignorance worthy of indoctrination on China. Trump isnt denying it, American studies arent denying it. Apart from fantasy, where do you get your information on China from? Come on, a serious question? Silence! Rinse and repeat. Thats indoctrination.

It doesnt have to be google, any search engine will lead you to information. The social deals in facts and evidence, never common sense. You are unable to grasp facts when theyre presented, even with links in studies as evidence. Common sense is never used in anything social as common is not common to all, its subjective. 

When I first emigrated East I also spent the first year acclimatizing working as a volunteer for the police and in slums. Youre just another keyboard warrior fraud Iron and its why youre having to disguise it with terms like 'stupid' and 'retards.' At your level of knowledge you wouldnt be getting paid enough to be thriving.  

If I were a manager interviewing you for any position in social care and you displayed the knowledge you have on this thread, you wouldnt be eating in a MacDonalds, youd be working in one.

----------


## Pork Chop

> @Pork Chop
> 
> My GOD!!!!
> 
> This thread has gotten SO MANY VIEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Please, allow me to congratulate YOU... Holy shit, I feel so damn LUCKY to not only be able to view this thread, but to post in it too!!!!!!
> 
> I even feel luckier RIGHT NOW, than compared to when my by beautiful wife wakes me in the middle of the night to give me a surprise blow job!!!!!!!


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## OverDrive

I've never seen such a demonstration of somebody "not having a life"..

----------

JustPassinThru (11-15-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

Its not that this thread has anything that others dont, its the subject. It brings out the paranoia, the low-information and the indoctrination that is missing. It questions, it provokes replies and it dispells myths. If you could change anything in America, you know you wouldnt be allowed to vote, dont you? A 14% illiterate society with a knowledge of information bordering on that of Somalia isnt going anywhere, or changing anything. If you represent America and its values, youre finished. 

You cant take anything in outside the box can you. You dont realise Im trying to engage you in critical thinking and questioning whats going on around you. 

If many of you here on this thread (not all) as adults were in Asian schools, you would fail a secondary school general knowledge entrance exam. Im not joking, Im serious. I honestly didnt know it was so bad. You couldnt even understand the humour behind the birthday post, someone says western civilization came out of Galilee and someone else tells me that I think government is good so I must be anti-white. You try to outdo each other in personal attacks and think its debate and dumbness is cool? 

Ive recently worked in places where they still have pictures of Stalin and Mao on the walls, but you leave that lot standing. Youre the nearest comparrison to indoctrination that Ive seen since I was in N. Korea.

Im away to do a few publishable essays on this for international sites. Ill start with indoctrination. Ive sat here and thought about this thread and I cant believe what Ive heard. Phew, lets have a break.

----------


## Dan40

> @Dan40
> 
> You know, when you post stuff thats not obviously satire, people take it at face value. If you post indoctrinated rubbish, people notice.* If you then come back and say, youre changing the goal posts,* or* I didnt mean that,* or* ramble on about something else entirely*, its *pretty obvious you couldnt back up what you originally said.* Now, you dont like whats posted on this thread, but for some reason you keep coming back to it. Youre not addressing anything, youre just rambling on from one subject to another. 
> 
> So, heres a suggestion. Why dont you write a short 500 word thread on* why America is going to rule the world* and everywhere else is a s**t hole. Can you do that? In return, if its based on indoctrination, Ill take it apart for you. If its not, Ill be the first to give it praise.
> 
> _'Im really, really clever!'_ Yes, yes, I know you are Dan, so why not go and write something thats clever and show us all, instead of everyone having to take your word for it?


*If you then come back and say, youre changing the goal posts

*Post # where I said anything about goal posts?  You cannot ,because I never said your idiot claim.


* I didnt mean that, 

*Nope, propaganda child, I never said that either.


* ramble on about something else entirely

*That would be your serious liberal problem to correct, not mine.

*pretty obvious you couldnt back up what you originally said.

*Copy and paste an example of your latest delusion, please.

* why America is going to rule the world.

*You are responding to someone else or you've wandered onto the wrong forum.  You credit/accuse me of weird things in your head or what someone else said.


Now as to,  "*why America is going to rule the world,"* the USA already DOES rule the world.  The USA has ruled the world much longer than you have been in the world.  WE, the USA, never set out to rule the world, militarily, economically, or morally.  But we DO because in any group of 2 or more, 1 is the leader.  That is us, the USA.

We actually would rather not rule over our dependent children like your now unimportant nation, but that comes with being the unchallenged leader.

We rule not by choice, but because no one else is anywhere near capable of being the world leader/ruler/parent.  There has never been another contestant.  And we do not rule by might, we rule by right.  A unique concept in world history.

And of course it is pure American to be the best, so we are.  You are not.  Your fault, not mine or ours.



Perhaps you would be better served finding the person/forum you mistakenly attribute to me.  Or are you just trying to sound superior while making a total ass of yourself, again?

----------

Brat (11-15-2018),Hillofbeans (11-15-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

I said he was moving goalposts.

Because he was and is.  He's all over the map with his argument - and if there's one central theme, it's that 

***AMERICA SUCKS***
 
And he already denied THAT, even.

----------

Jim Scott (11-15-2018)

----------


## RobertLafollet

@Pork Chop  If you read you are likely to become a Democratic Socialist like me.  Hope to see you aboard soon.

By the way @JustPassinThru is a monitorist.  I respect that but I'm on Keynesian side.  Money is only a means of exchange.  Only a way of keeping score.  Gold is really the curse of Midus.

----------


## RobertLafollet

@Dan40 The US does not rule the world.  Europe is ignoring our Iranian sanctions as is China.  Russia and Iran are actively allied.  Nato and most of Europe think Trump is a buffoon.  That is probably because he is a very frustrated buffoon. 

We lost in Vietnam.  We lost in Iraq.  We are stuck in a losing war in Afghanistan.  Assad beat us.  

We're a big country with a lot of power but we certainly don't rule the world and don't have the power to do so.  If we don't accept that things just get worse for us.  That is one of the problems with Trump he thinks he is the king and his word is law.  It's not and the House is going to drive him nuts for the next 2 years.  likely then he will be faced with both a mainstream Republican challenger and a competent Democratic challenger.  He may not be able to handle that and remain sane.  Of course he can still fill an auditorium, but then so can most legacy rockstars with their fans of the past.

----------

Pork Chop (11-16-2018)

----------


## Dan40

> @Dan40 The US does not rule the world.  Europe is ignoring our Iranian sanctions as is China.  Russia and Iran are actively allied.  Nato and most of Europe think Trump is a buffoon.  That is probably because he is a very frustrated buffoon. 
> 
> We lost in Vietnam.  We lost in Iraq.  We are stuck in a losing war in Afghanistan.  Assad beat us.  
> 
> We're a big country with a lot of power but we certainly don't rule the world and don't have the power to do so.  If we don't accept that things just get worse for us.  That is one of the problems with Trump he thinks he is the king and his word is law.  It's not and the House is going to drive him nuts for the next 2 years.  likely then he will be faced with both a mainstream Republican challenger and a competent Democratic challenger.  He may not be able to handle that and remain sane.  Of course he can still fill an auditorium, but then so can most legacy rockstars with their fans of the past.


As always you have no idea of reality.

----------

NuYawka (11-15-2018)

----------


## Hillofbeans

[QUOTE=RobertLafollet;1965609]@Dan40 The US does not rule the world.  Europe is ignoring our Iranian sanctions as is China.  Russia and Iran are actively allied.  Nato and most of Europe think Trump is a buffoon.  That is probably because he is a very frustrated buffoon. 

We lost in Vietnam.  We lost in Iraq.  We are stuck in a losing war in Afghanistan.  Assad beat us.  

We're a big country with a lot of power but we certainly don't rule the world and don't have the power to do so.  If we don't accept that things just get worse for us.  That is one of the problems with Trump he thinks he is the king and his word is law.  It's not and the House is going to drive him nuts for the next 2 years.  likely then he will be faced with both a mainstream Republican challenger and a competent Democratic challenger.  He may not be able to handle that and remain sane.  Of course he can still fill an auditorium, but then so can most legacy rockstars with their fans of the past


You and Porky should team up, neither have the good sense to know members on this board see you both as entertainment.

----------

Brat (11-15-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> By the way @JustPassinThru is a monitorist.  I respect that but I'm on Keynesian side.  Money is only a means of exchange.  Only a way of keeping score.  Gold is really the curse of Midus.


What is a "monitorist" - someone who collects monitors?

----------

NuYawka (11-15-2018)

----------


## RobertLafollet

@Hillofbeans  I understand you don't give me much respect.  Doesn't bother me.  You thought the Republicans were going to win this election as well.  How did that go?

----------


## RobertLafollet

@JustPassinThru  "What is a "monitorist" - someone who collects monitors?"  This you.  You are a gold bug.  You think Ayn Rand's fiction described reality.

----------


## JustPassinThru

What does gold have to do with monitors?

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

I've been monitoring this thread while logged out. Does that make me a monitorist?

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Can a monitorist be minoritized?

----------


## Iron

> @Pork Chop  If you read you are likely to become a Democratic Socialist like me.  Hope to see you aboard soon.


Wouldnt surprise me, two tards in a pod.

----------

Brat (11-15-2018),JustPassinThru (11-15-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

> @Pork Chop  If you read you are likely to become a Democratic Socialist like me.  Hope to see you aboard soon.
> 
> By the way @JustPassinThru is a monitorist.  I respect that but I'm on Keynesian side.  Money is only a means of exchange.  Only a way of keeping score.  Gold is really the curse of Midus.


Sorry Robert, I will never be a socialist, Ive seen to much of that to ever think its sustainable. I dont like big government, Obamas v Trumps, or the freebies of cell phones v tax cuts, or welfare v greed, but I do hope Trump is removed for the safety of the world.

----------


## Pork Chop

I carried this on for far too long and that was my mistake. It attracted the trolls, the baiters and the keyboard warriors you find anywhere. Publicly demolishing your claims Iron was bound to attract personal comments, its the only thing you have left and a favourite reaction of liberals. Im easy going, but at the risk of repeating myself, I dont like liars.

You werent the only one. From the 'I never said that' runaround one, to the Nazi-type, 'America rules the world' trolling across threads, HillofBeans was right in his post (page 32, post 312), but wrong in his assessment. I am not here for anyones entertainment and I dont do 'The liberals made my dog bark' nonsense.

In the not too distant future, just like the Obama zombies with their racism, Nazis and Russians, Trump too will drag you down and in like fashion youll blame the liberals, traitors and communists. Just like Antifa and BLM was part of the backlash against Democrats, you dont realise that a minority of you here are the biggest recruiters against MAGA that its possible to find. You just lost the house, its already starting. Thats American politics.

----------


## NuYawka

> I carried this on for far too long and that was my mistake. It attracted the trolls, the baiters and the keyboard warriors you find anywhere. Publicly demolishing your claims Iron was bound to attract personal comments, its the only thing you have left and a favourite reaction of liberals. Im easy going, but at the risk of repeating myself, I dont like liars.
> 
> You werent the only one. From the 'I never said that' runaround one, to the Nazi-type, 'America rules the world' trolling across threads, HillofBeans was right in his post (page 32, post 312), but wrong in his assessment. I am not here for anyones entertainment and I dont do 'The liberals made my dog bark' nonsense.
> 
> In the not too distant future, just like the Obama zombies with their racism, Nazis and Russians, Trump too will drag you down and in like fashion youll blame the liberals, traitors and communists. Just like Antifa and BLM was part of the backlash against Democrats, you dont realise that a minority of you here are the biggest recruiters against MAGA that its possible to find. You just lost the house, its already starting. Thats American politics.


Damnit, how will we survive without this thread and all its views?

----------

JustPassinThru (11-16-2018),NORAD (11-17-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

Dear Diary, I don't know what happened to Pork Chop. He was solidly on board and cheered along side us as the surprise victory became official.

Then the tariffs came and Pork Chop did a 180. I don't understand it, President Trump campaigned on trade as a major issue and was very vocal about the US getting routinely shafted on world trading.

I wont disown my dearest Pork Chop but I am rather flummoxed at this turn of events.  :Thinking:

----------

NORAD (11-17-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

> Dear Diary, I don't know what happened to Pork Chop. He was solidly on board and cheered along side us as the surprise victory became official.
> 
> Then the tariffs came and Pork Chop did a 180. I don't understand it, President Trump campaigned on trade as a major issue and was very vocal about the US getting routinely shafted on world trading.
> 
> I wont disown my dearest Pork Chop but I am rather flummoxed at this turn of events.


Dear diary.

Porky did originally cheer for MAGA. After Obama, why not? Then Porky, increasingly the American voters and the world discovered it wasnt about compromise as promised, it was about trying to destroy the economies of the _'F**k the s**t hole world'_ through tariffs to make America _look_ first, including sanctions against anyone who wouldnt obey and buy American (China, Russia, Iran, Turkey, India ), which has nothing to do with America getting shafted, or great again. 

Porky is part of that detested outside world (as seen on this thread) and would have been against Napoleon, Hitler or Stalin ruling the world either. Porky asks the diary: Which other country would Americans cheer for outside the US to rule America?

I still believes in ya Krispy and keep your teachings close to my heart.  :Smiley20: 

_"We are but pieces of bacon rind in a universal sandwich."_  @Kris P Bacon

As this trend grows and starts to hurt the US, Trumps nationalism (not patriotism) will collapse - 100% guaranteed.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Dear diary.
> 
> Porky did originally cheer for MAGA. After Obama, why not? Then Porky, increasingly the American voters and the world discovered it wasn’t about compromise as promised, it was about trying to destroy the economies of the _'F**k the s**t hole world'_ through tariffs to make America _look_ first, including sanctions against anyone who wouldn’t obey and buy American (China, Russia, Iran, Turkey, India …), which has nothing to do with America getting shafted, or great again. 
> 
> Porky is part of that detested outside world (as seen on this thread) and would have been against Napoleon, Hitler or Stalin ruling the world either. Porky asks the diary: Which other country would Americans cheer for outside the US to rule America?
> 
> I still believes in ya Krispy and keep your teachings close to my heart. 
> 
> _"We are but pieces of bacon rind in a universal sandwich."_ – @Kris P Bacon
> ...


We shall see, of course the tariffs would be unpopular outside the US.

----------

NORAD (11-17-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

After all the obvious lies, this guy still believes the Fake Nooze mediuh.

----------

NuYawka (11-17-2018)

----------


## Dan40

> I carried this on for far too long and that was my mistake. It attracted the trolls, the baiters and the keyboard warriors you find anywhere. Publicly demolishing your claims Iron was bound to attract personal comments, it’s the only thing you have left and a favourite reaction of liberals. I’m easy going, but at the risk of repeating myself, I don’t like liars.
> 
> You weren’t the only one. From the 'I never said that' runaround one, to the Nazi-type, 'America rules the world' trolling across threads, HillofBeans was right in his post (page 32, post 312), but wrong in his assessment. I am not here for anyone’s entertainment and I don’t do 'The liberals made my dog bark' nonsense.
> 
> In the not too distant future, just like the Obama zombies with their racism, Nazis and Russians, Trump too will drag you down and in like fashion you’ll blame the liberals, traitors and communists. Just like Antifa and BLM was part of the backlash against Democrats, you don’t realise that a minority of you here are the biggest recruiters against MAGA that it’s possible to find. You just lost the house, it’s already starting. That’s American politics.


You "know" so much of what will happen in our greatest country that has ever existed, tell us please, what went so wrong for so long, in your mediocre little nation?

Shouldn't you be more concerned about correcting your nations continuing problems than predicting what our great and superior nation will experience?

You like all liberal Nazis, do not read and comprehend well at all.  The USA rules the would, not like a conqueror, but as the de facto leader as no one else is capable or qualified.  And we are and always have been a completely benevolent ruler.

----------


## Sled Dog

Who says the election results didn't favor MAGA?

The level of election fraud was unprecedented and it's perfectly clear that the Rodents did not legitimately win the majority.

----------

Kris P Bacon (11-16-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

> You "know" so much of what will happen in our greatest country that has ever existed, tell us please, what went so wrong for so long, in your mediocre little nation?
> 
> Shouldn't you be more concerned about correcting your nations continuing problems than predicting what our great and superior nation will experience?
> 
> You like all liberal Nazis, do not read and comprehend well at all.  The USA rules the would, not like a conqueror, but as the de facto leader as no one else is capable or qualified.  And we are and always have been a completely benevolent ruler.


No more replies to idiots and Nazi like characters who want to rule the world. If you want to sound stupid and get responses, start your own thread.

----------


## Pork Chop

> After all the obvious lies, this guy still believes the Fake Nooze mediuh.


See  comment to Dan above.

----------


## Pork Chop

> Who says the election results didn't favor MAGA?
> 
> The level of election fraud was unprecedented and it's perfectly clear that the Rodents did not legitimately win the majority.


Nah, it was the Russians again.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Pork Chop

> We shall see, of course the tariffs would be unpopular outside the US.


Tariffs are not just unpopular, theyre damaging to everyone, which is why countries dont tend to use them. The worst thing you could do is start a trade war with a country in the middle of an industrial revolution and who is now about to overtake the US in exports. 


Trump puts Tariffs on steel which hurts US manufacturers, but not on steel final product imports. In other words, others supplied the cheap steel which enabled US manufacturers to make competitive products, which now carry a tariff, so others now make the final product made of cheap steel which they import without a tariff. In return, China and Mexico slap a tariff on US agricultural exports which are hurting US farmers. 

Duh! Did Trump think of all this? No he didnt, he was told by his Trade Secretary Navarro that the world wouldnt dare to implement reverse tariffs. They did. Those reverse tariffs are beginning to hurt. People dont keep voting for sound bites that hurt. 

A saving grace may be that Trump is forced to realise his mistake and does an about turn and suddenly tells everyone hes prepared to compromise on tariffs and sanctions. At which point the Trumpies will all cheer and tell each other how clever Trump is about compromise. Meanwhile, Trumps foreign policiy of number one ruling the world, just like Bernies Venezuela utopia, are about the nearest you can get to intentionally bringing down America.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

America used to produce our own steel @Pork Chop 

So what changed? We were a powerhouse of steel production. Maybe we got flooded with cheap, foreign steel?

----------

NORAD (11-17-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

> America used to produce our own steel @Pork Chop 
> 
> So what changed? We were a powerhouse of steel production. Maybe we got flooded with cheap, foreign steel?


You priced yourselves out of the international market, same as Europe did. The giant car plants, steel industry, ship building … it’s all gone. You can’t have a first-world easy life in which nearly half the country don’t produce and expect to compete in production against developing countries. What you could do is buy cheap raw materials and manufacture final end products, but Trump even stopped that. There is no America First, or Britain First, or European First; the west is now post-industrial. You can’t suddenly wake up one morning and decide you’re going to go from a consumer society to a producing one. It doesn’t work like that.

----------


## Dan40

> No more replies to idiots and Nazi like characters who want to rule the world. If you want to sound stupid and get responses, start your own thread.


OH, I was not aware that you made yourself the thread ruler Nazi now.  Can I call you Hit for short?  And you may not want to be but you are just silly assed entertainment.

All you slobberingly jealous basket liberals are funny.  If you meant to be you could take your act on the road, but you don't realize you're just a comedic interlude.

And you don't seem to want to do anything to correct your crumbling nations wholesale problems.  Funny how all you little league nation residents find US so fascinating.

----------

NORAD (11-17-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> America used to produce our own steel @Pork Chop 
> 
> So what changed? We were a powerhouse of steel production. Maybe we got flooded with cheap, foreign steel?


Not quite.

The EPA happened.  And before that, the cripple with the cigarette holder, gave unions special dispensation and legal protection.  Unions could fight manufacturers all they wanted, and get government help while doing it.  Manufacturers could NOT fight unions.

They could not call for decertification votes repeatedly - the way unions call for representation votes.

They can not hire replacement workers.

They can not have pickets who block access to their properties, moved or arrested.

They can not even put out factual data of what the union will cost the company, and as a result, employees.

I don't have a summary of what steel manufacturers went through with the EPA - it would take volumes.  But it did it to ALL American steel - including the Ford River Rouge plant, where Ford - like Republic, like Bethlehem, like USSteel, just either could not or chose not to modernize.

Probably they could not - their plants were grandfathered in but new plants would have to meet new standards.  So they just ran them into the ground and closed.

That's EXACTLY what happened with Bethlehem Steel.  As the plant got more-and-more obsolete, they closed it.  The Bethlehem, PA, plant closed in the late 1990s.  The shipbuilding division closed before that.  The last part of the Bethlehem Steel empire, the Lackawanna construction-beam and rail casting line, finally closed in 2003.  Bankrupt.

It was reopened on a much-smaller scale by Mittal Steel, but they're doing something far different - and getting tax subsidies to re-open it.  Government chokes an industry to death, with regulations - and then revives the zombie-corpse with tax monies.

----------

Kris P Bacon (11-16-2018),NORAD (11-17-2018),Sled Dog (11-17-2018)

----------


## Dan40

> You priced yourselves out of the international market, same as Europe did. The giant car plants, steel industry, ship building … it’s all gone. You can’t have a first-world easy life in which nearly half the country don’t produce and expect to compete in production against developing countries. What you could do is buy cheap raw materials and manufacture final end products, but Trump even stopped that. There is no America First, or Britain First, or European First; the west is now post-industrial. You can’t suddenly wake up one morning and decide you’re going to go from a consumer society to a producing one. It doesn’t work like that.


US GDP $19.4 trillion dollars. pop. 326 million.

UK GDP $2.6 trillion dollars. pop, no one of note.

EU GDP $17.3 trillion dollars pop 714 million.

Every major car manufacturer builds in the USA.

The USA is 4th in steel production.

The UK is 22.  Just 77.1 metric tons behind 4th place.  Or 11 times less, however you want to bear it.

----------

NuYawka (11-17-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> You priced yourselves out of the international market, same as Europe did. The giant car plants, steel industry, ship building … it’s all gone. You can’t have a first-world easy life in which nearly half the country don’t produce and expect to compete in production against developing countries. What you could do is buy cheap raw materials and manufacture final end products, but Trump even stopped that. There is no America First, or Britain First, or European First; the west is now post-industrial. You can’t suddenly wake up one morning and decide you’re going to go from a consumer society to a producing one. It doesn’t work like that.


Far from an expert on this topic, post #336 seems more likely. Government can muck up a soup sammich.

Maybe both post are accurate?

----------


## Pork Chop

> Far from an expert on this topic, post #336 seems more likely. Government can muck up a soup sammich.
> 
> Maybe both post are accurate?


Obama sold you a bridge with his utopia. Trump did the same with his number one, America 'First'. There is no utopia and no 'First' again. Two years later theres no 'First' even vaguely on the horizon. What were you imagining would happen? That the world would stop producing steel, or cars or food and buy American instead? As Europe declined in the 70s due to competition, America clung on for the next half century using its privatized dollar as a means of income. As that now starts to fail, what youre seeing in America is a re-run of 70s Europe as a declining industrial might and a country running on debt. It was always going to happen, it was just a matter of when, not if. Its nothing to do with liberalism and unions and 'traitors'.

What all that does is leave behind a large mass of have-nots and thats why Europe moved to socialism. Otherwise it was going to be another revolution and its seen enough of those. Similarly, its why America is now increasingly voting Democrat and its not surprising that immediately after the recession, there was an Obama blue wave. What youre now going through is only amazing in America, its just change to the rest of the world. Countries as pretend forever world rulers come and go, its no big thing.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Obama sold you a bridge with his utopia. Trump did the same with his number one, America 'First'. There is no utopia and no 'First' again. Two years later there’s no 'First' even vaguely on the horizon. What were you imagining would happen? That the world would stop producing steel, or cars or food and buy American instead? As Europe declined in the 70s due to competition, America clung on for the next half century using it’s privatized dollar as a means of income. As that now starts to fail, what you’re seeing in America is a re-run of 70s Europe as a declining industrial might and a country running on debt. It was always going to happen, it was just a matter of when, not if. It’s nothing to do with liberalism and unions and 'traitors'.
> 
> What all that does is leave behind a large mass of have-nots and that’s why Europe moved to socialism. Otherwise it was going to be another revolution and its seen enough of those. Similarly, it’s why America is now increasingly voting Democrat and it’s not surprising that immediately after the recession, there was an Obama blue wave. What you’re now going through is only amazing in America, it’s just change to the rest of the world. Countries as pretend forever world rulers come and go, it’s no big thing.


Should it all go to feces, I will build a plan B, similar to this. A poor mans RV. And say to hell with it and hit the road. I am easy to please, maybe head south to Mexico?

----------

NORAD (11-17-2018)

----------


## Sled Dog

Who says the election results didn't favor MAGA?

The level of election fraud was unprecedented and it's perfectly clear that the Rodents did not legitimately win the majority.

----------


## Sled Dog

> @Pork Chop  If you read you are likely to become a Democratic Socialist like me.  Hope to see you aboard soon.2
> 
> By the way @JustPassinThru is a monitorist.  I respect that but I'm on Keynesian side.  Money is only a means of exchange.  Only a way of keeping score.  Gold is really the curse of Midus.


Explain why you love Venezeuka, the Weimar Republic, Zaire, Cambodia, Cuba, the USSR, China, North Korea, and all the other failures in the world.

Explain why you decided to become a fascist and stop being a man and an American.

----------

NORAD (11-17-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

> Should it all go to feces, I will build a plan B, similar to this. A poor mans RV. And say to hell with it and hit the road. I am easy to please, maybe head south to Mexico?


The world has changed. You can’t bring back the British Empire, in the same way as you can’t bring back the heyday 'American dream'. They’ve gone and you can’t snap your fingers and re-create them. Shouting 'British Empire' sounds as odd as shouting 'America First.' _'Buy British'_ and _'British jobs for British workers'_; those (red henning) sound bites did the rounds fifty years ago, just like the 'America First' ones are doing now. It’s all very well saying you produce oil, or steel, but useless if you can’t sell the stuff, just like the American nail manufacturer in the video. The stuff you can sell such as agricultural products, thanks to Trump the outside world is now slapping tariffs on. This is just beginning, it will get worse.

I’ll make a prediction now Krispy, in ten years time you won’t find anyone who voted for Obama or Trump, but you’ll find lot’s that blame them for the mess.

You’re quite right, there’s a reason there are so many preppers in the US. I too have my little patch of land available where I will grow potatoes and lead the life of a country serf.  :Smiley20:  Now you take along a warm scarf and plenty of bacon sandwiches. I can see it now, Krispy on the road to Damascus meets Porky and says to him …  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Sled Dog

> Incomplete reasearch!
> 
> What % of Americans are classified as poor?, and of those what % are obese?
> 
> 
> Links? The clock is ticking.....


On average 11-14% of people in America, not all of them Americans, are classed as "living in poverty".

The definition of "poverty" floats on the mean income and it also is based on actual reported income PRIOR to the massive amounts of welfare thrown at the useless fucks.

Factor in all the untaxxxxed freebies and subsidies and the average useless trash living in "poverty" in the US is taking in something like 30,000 a year...

...and morons in third-rate Islamic raping shit holes feel superior because their ducks are shorter, or something.  In reality I've no idea what the hell it is those losers have to feel superior about, and they don't either.  At least their explanations are quite incoherent.

----------


## Pork Chop

> Who says the election results didn't favor MAGA?
> 
> The level of election fraud was unprecedented and it's perfectly clear that the Rodents did not legitimately win the majority.


You’ve already posted that. The Democrats winning the house don’t favour MAGA.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Whoever loses will blame something, or someone else. Russians or voter fraud, but the truth is that so many people have now been left behind that it’s beginning to show in elections. You can’t say that all Democrats are mentally ill, or commies, except in joking. _'I don’t care about you, I’m doing OK and if you don’t vote for me to continue doing OK you’re a commie'_, is not the way forward.


The reality is that Rodents are Rodents.  They have religion and their religion is "if they didn't win, it's because they didn't chest enough".

Since you ain't here, we ain't going to care if you don't want to learn about the realities of Rodents in American political history.

Cheating and stealing is what Rodents do. 

They don't belive winning is the important thing.  They belive winning is the only thing.

Why hasn't your country prosecuted all those rapists?  Is there some reason you want to bitch about America instead of cleaning up your own third world shithole?

----------


## Sled Dog

> The democrat agenda is not the way forward, for freedom loving people. And I beg to differ, any who think it good to vote D are either ignorant or naïve. My landlord voted Gillum, when I asked about the 40% corporate tax raise on Fl business, he said, "yeah, but he will use it to provide insurance for all".
> 
> So, we increase spending exponentially while wrecking Fl economy? Sounds like a winner! 
> 
> While I do respect my landlord, he is an old blue dog who cant see his party has transformed.


The Rodent party hasn't "transformed".  The Rodents have always been the home of racism and, since it infected the United States, the home of socualism, fascism and communism.

He is not old enough to recall a time when this has not been true.

Your landlord is just an ignorant dick.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> The world has changed. You can’t bring back the British Empire, in the same way as you can’t bring back the heyday 'American dream'. They’ve gone and you can’t snap your fingers and re-create them. Shouting 'British Empire' sounds as odd as shouting 'America First.' _'Buy British'_ and _'British jobs for British workers'_; those (red henning) sound bites did the rounds fifty years ago, just like the 'America First' ones are doing now. It’s all very well saying you produce oil, or steel, but useless if you can’t sell the stuff, just like the American nail manufacturer in the video. The stuff you can sell such as agricultural products, thanks to Trump the outside world is now slapping tariffs on. This is just beginning, it will get worse.
> 
> I’ll make a prediction now Krispy, in ten years time you won’t find anyone who voted for Obama or Trump, but you’ll find lot’s that blame them for the mess.
> 
> You’re quite right, there’s a reason there are so many preppers in the US. I too have my little patch of land available where I will grow potatoes and lead the life of a country serf.  Now you take along a warm scarf and plenty of bacon sandwiches. I can see it now, Krispy on the road to Damascus meets Porky and says to him …


I like the airstream clone but damn, bet it's heavy! I once towed 400 pounds of scrap iron to the recycler on my fabricated trailer. Glad there are no hills to speak of here. Would need breaks on the trailer.

Come whatever may, I will survive. I don't see us turning into Venezeula any time soon. WIN_20171029_11_43_41_Pro.jpgWIN_20171029_11_44_15_Pro.jpg

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> The Rodent party hasn't "trabsformed".  The Rodents have always been the home of racism and, since it infected the United States, the home of socualism, fascism and communism.
> 
> He is not old enough to recall a time when this has not been true.
> 
> Your landlord is just an ignorant dick.


He is a mere 72 yo. You don't even know him so I would suggest he is not the dick here. While I think him foolish, it is his choice.

Asides from being a Democrat, he is a kind and decent man.

----------


## Sled Dog

> You’ve already posted that. The Democrats winning the house don’t favour MAGA.


My phone sometimes keeps crap and sends it again.

And no, the Rodents that stole the elections believe in the accumulation of personal political power unto themselvrs, just like the socialists that ruined the UK and the rest of the world.

I, personally, believe that nylon is a better material for the treatment of socialism than hemp and other natural fibers.  .  It has a higheelastic elasticity and provides a better chance of giving the fascists a better chance at strngling.  I wouldn't want their end to be either quick or meeciful.

----------


## Sled Dog

> He is a mere 72 yo. You don't even know him so I would suggest he is not the dick here. While I think him foolish, it is his choice.
> 
> Asides from being a Democrat, he is a kind and decent man.


Since he is that young he should have learned who his enemies are.  There is a reason he embraces OUR enemies.  What is it?

----------

NORAD (11-17-2018)

----------


## Sled Dog

> I like the airstream clone but damn, bet it's heavy! I once towed 400 pounds of scrap iron to the recycler on my fabricated trailer. Glad there are no hills to speak of here. Would need breaks on the trailer.
> 
> Come whatever may, I will survive. I don't see us turning into Venezeula any time soon. Attachment 37915Attachment 37916


It took Venezuela less than ten years to become the People's Socialist Paradise of Venezuela.  

Socialist economic collapse hits fast when they run out of OPM.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Since he is that young he should have learned who his enemies are.  There is a reason he embraces OUR enemies.  What is it?


Well, since he has been friends with the Mrs for around 30 years and gives us a sweetheart deal (knowing full well we are ardent supporters of our President) I find it hard to call him an enemy, foolish, naïve? Sure.

----------


## Sled Dog

> @Hillofbeans  I understand you don't give me much respect.  Doesn't bother me.  You thought the Republicans were going to win this election as well.  How did that go?


The GOP won their majority in both House and Senate, but unprecedented Rodent Fraud stole inumerable contests for the Rodents, bobbette.

And you know this is true.

----------


## Sled Dog

> You priced yourselves out of the internatio2nal market, same as Europe did. The giant car plants, steel industry, ship building … it’s all gone. You can’t have a first-world easy life in which nearly half the country don’t produce and expect to compete in production against developing countries. What you could do is buy cheap raw materials and manufacture final end products, but Trump even stopped that. There is no America First, or Britain First, or European First; the west is now post-industrial. You can’t suddenly wake up one morning and decide you’re going to go from a consumer society to a producing one. It doesn’t work like that.


EUROPE is post industrual, sure.  It's a socialist paradise and socialist paradises ALWAYS fall apart.

The industries moved out of the US because of stupid tax policies (businesses should NEVER be taxed.  Not on gross receipts, not on "income", not at all, NOT EVER.)

Income should never be taxed, period.

End user retail sales of non-food non-prescription medical products should be taxed as the sole source of revenue for all levels of government.

Socialists just don't comprehend life.

But with over 500,000,000 million corpses to their "credit", they know an awful lot about death.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Obama sold you a bridge with his utopia. Trump did the same with his number one, America 'First'. There is no utopia and no 'First' again. Two years later theres no 'First' even vaguely on the horizon. What were you imagining would happen? That the world would stop producing steel, or cars or food and buy American instead? As Europe declined in the 70s due to competition, America clung on for the next half century using its privatized dollar as a means of income. As that now starts to fail, what youre seeing in America is a re-run of 70s Europe as a declining industrial might and a country running on debt. It was always going to happen, it was just a matter of when, not if. Its nothing to do with liberalism and unions and 'traitors'.
> 
> What all that does is leave behind a large mass of have-nots and thats why Europe moved to socialism. Otherwise it was going to be another revolution and its seen enough of those. Similarly, its why America is now increasingly voting Democrat and its not surprising that immediately after the recession, there was an Obama blue wave. What youre now going through is only amazing in America, its just change to the rest of the world. Countries as pretend forever world rulers come and go, its no big thing.


If the US is "increasingly voting" Rodent, explain why the Rodents felt compelled to wage the most massive electoral fraud campaign in US history last week.

----------


## Pork Chop

> The reality is that Rodents are Rodents.  They have religion and their religion is "if they didn't win, it's because they didn't chest enough".
> 
> Since you ain't here, we ain't going to care if you don't want to learn about the realities of Rodents in American political history.
> 
> Cheating and stealing is what Rodents do. 
> 
> They don't belive winning is the important thing.  They belive winning is the only thing.
> 
> Why hasn't your country prosecuted all those rapists?  Is there some reason you want to bitch about America instead of cleaning up your own third world shithole?


In 2016 Trump won. From the opposite side came cries of fraud. In 2018 the Dems win and immediately the cry goes up from the opposite side, its fraud. Its fraud to whichever side doesnt win. Do you think Reps are squeaky clean? Its politics. Watch the video, now isn't moving your family into political seats what usually happens in 's**t hole' countries?  :Smile:

----------


## Pork Chop

> If the US is "increasingly voting" Rodent, explain why the Rodents felt compelled to wage the most massive electoral fraud campaign in US history last week.


Proof please?

----------


## Pork Chop

Trump is a saleman, let’s not be coy about that. It’s what he does. He buys, sells and BS’s his way through life. Say what you like about Europe, but in Europe people like Trump would be joining characters like Bernie Madoff in jail, not running for president. Trump couldn’t exist outside America, he’s a genuine Made in America product, suited for a belief based society.

He also isn’t particularly bright, despite his own opinion to the contrary. Any chance of seeing his tax returns? This is what you voted for to MAGA. You put this clown in charge of an economy, cheer for it and think everyone outside America is stupid?




I’ll add my own personal favourite to this:

_"I think it’s a great time to start a mortgage company … The real-estate market is going to be very strong for a long time to come."_ Donald Trump, CNBC, April 2006. (A mortgage company, two years before the biggest recession in history?) He did and it went bankrupt!

----------


## Kris P Bacon

Yeah, he is so stupid. That is why he is a multi billionaire....

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-17-2018),NORAD (11-17-2018)

----------


## NuYawka

Ahhh...

Finally, the tax returns are brought up. It never ceases to amaze me how hypocritical people are about producing tax returns until they're asked to do the same thing.

Just like being religious.

Same shit.

----------

NORAD (11-17-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

> Yeah, he is so stupid. That is why he is a multi billionaire....


Well, there’s some speculation about that. Many think Trump is a rags to riches story. The truth is his father leant him his first million and ever since then, he’s been a walking economic disaster. Just about anything Trump has ever touched has ended in bankruptcy and he’s had to borrow money to bail himself out and is that why he’s being so coy about his tax returns? Watch that video if you haven’t done so. When you dig only a bit into Trump, like Obama, you open up a whole can of worms.

Let’s hear another side to Trump from the people who have actually worked with him?

----------


## Kurmugeon

What the hell is your obsession with China!?  

Do they Pay You?

Everything you ever post is about how to advantage China?

If I had my wishes, the evil, abusive, tyranical, obsolete, COMMUNIST Government of China would disappear in a puff of foul smoke, leaving the Chinese people free to pursue their own futures under the free markets and competition principles of Capitalism!

You make post supposedly about Trump and the Mid-terms, and quote mostly how it will affect China!

-

----------


## QuaseMarco

> You are under a false assumption. 
> There was never supposed to be a landslide GOP victory. The landslide was supposed to arrive as a "blue tsunami".
> That failed and the democrats only have a small majority in the house , while the GOP increased its Senate representation to 54. 
> 
> Your disdain for the President is noted. Albeit veiled,  it is a personal attack on the President. 
> No one here is embarrassed at the election outcome. It was completely expected.


We would have kept the House as well if so many Republicans had not retired. Many of those retiring were Trump haters.

----------

Kurmugeon (11-17-2018)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Well, there’s some speculation about that. Many think Trump is a rags to riches story. The truth is his father leant him his first million and ever since then, he’s been a walking economic disaster. Just about anything Trump has ever touched has ended in bankruptcy and he’s had to borrow money to bail himself out and is that why he’s being so coy about his tax returns? Watch that video if you haven’t done so. When you dig only a bit into Trump, like Obama, you open up a whole can of worms.
> 
> Let’s hear another side to Trump from the people who have actually worked with him?


*I've seen this hit piece.................... so what. Trump has created an Empire and then he became President.  Your point?*

----------


## Sled Dog

> Well, there’s some speculation about that. Many think Trump is a rags to riches story. The truth is his father leant him his first million and ever since then, he’s been a walking economic disaster. Just about anything Trump has ever touched has ended in bankruptcy and he’s had to borrow money to bail himself out and is that why he’s being so coy about his tax returns? Watch that video if you haven’t done so. When you dig only a bit into Trump, like Obama, you open up a whole can of worms.
> 
> Let’s hear another side to Trump from the people who have actually worked with him?


 @Pork Chop obviously loved it when the US had it's string of treasonous presidents, Bush, Rapist, Shrub, Marxist.

The world doesn't like it when the United States has a president do HIS JOB:  Putting America First.


Boo hoo hoo and all that.

Think we should mention how Churchill was an alcoholic, how Chamberlain was a pansy, how all the british kings were indeed queens, and how the UK will NEVER rise above it's current level of grossness and loserhood?

----------

Gator Monroe (11-17-2018)

----------


## Sled Dog

> We would have kept the House as well if so many Republicans had not retired. Many of those retiring were Trump haters.


The GOP kept the House, in fact of actual elections.

The Rodents stole it.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Proof please?



Out of 22 elections "too close to call", ALL 22, after post-election cheating by the Rodents, were declared Rodent victories. In not one case did the American candidate gain on the Rodent after.

Not one.

You're so smart, you do the math.


The Rodents were happy to claim fraud in 2016.   It gave them an excuse.  But no sensible person believe them, because...they're Rodents and no one with a brain ever believes them.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Trump is a saleman, lets not be coy about that. Its what he does. He buys, sells and BSs his way through life. Say what you like about Europe, but in Europe people like Trump would be joining characters like Bernie Madoff in jail, not running for president. Trump couldnt exist outside America, hes a genuine Made in America product, suited for a belief based society.
> 
> He also isnt particularly bright, despite his own opinion to the contrary. Any chance of seeing his tax returns? This is what you voted for to MAGA. You put this clown in charge of an economy, cheer for it and think everyone outside America is stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill add my own personal favourite to this:
> 
> _"I think its a great time to start a mortgage company  The real-estate market is going to be very strong for a long time to come."_ Donald Trump, CNBC, April 2006. (A mortgage company, two years before the biggest recession in history?) He did and it went bankrupt!



Ah, the Rodents and their never-ending obsession with tax returns...

He's not "particularly bright", you say, but he beat SIXTEEN other contenders for the GOP nomination, *AND* he beat the Smartest Woman In The World (TM), too.


And now he's twisting the Europeons into little whiny pretzels, simply because he's playing HIS game, not theirs.

And what is the standard rallying cry for Rodents whenever they lose and election?   "The winner is stupid".

----------

Kris P Bacon (11-17-2018)

----------


## Dan40

> You priced yourselves out of the international market, same as Europe did. The giant car plants, steel industry, ship building  its all gone. You cant have a first-world easy life in which nearly half the country dont produce and expect to compete in production against developing countries. What you could do is buy cheap raw materials and manufacture final end products, but Trump even stopped that. There is no America First, or Britain First, or European First; the west is now post-industrial. You cant suddenly wake up one morning and decide youre going to go from a consumer society to a producing one. It doesnt work like that.


steel production per capita.

China=.06 of of 1 metric tonne per capita.

*EU=  .27 of 1 metric tonne per capita.
*
India= .0075 of 1 metric tonne per capita.

*US= .25 metric tonnes per capita.
* 
UK= .11 of 1 metric tonne per capita.

----------


## Dan40

Your thread has been "VIEWED" 3238 TIMES

My posts have been THANKED by intelligent people 18,787 times.

What does either FACT mean?

NOTHING.




Perhaps a little credibility.

----------


## Pork Chop

It just goes right over your heads, doesn’t it. You’ve only got 2,192 likes as an anti-Trumpie on a Trumpie forum in _nine months_, with an anti-Trumpie thread of 3,238 views, who Trumpies can’t keep away from? What’s my obsession with China? Trump is waging economic war, specifically on China. There wouldn’t be much point in mentioning New Zealand, would there. That will eventually change to Russia or Iran, or the European Union, India, Turkey and whoever comes next and I’ve already mentioned those countries. This is what I cheered for, the first of many of Trumps broken promises.


You honestly expect people to cheer on a minority who want to smash and rule the world? A bit like the Jews cheering on Germany, or America cheering on the old USSR? Are you people simple minded, or what? I am part of that outside world and I can destroy Obama fantasies as much as I can destroy Trump beliefs. I’m one of those you want to be American slaves and in 38 pages I’ve reduced the vast majority of your fantasies to personal attacks and distractions. That’s a win for me. You tell me I’m a commie living in a s**t hole and I should be cheering to be ruled by the dumbest generation in American history? I could just as easily have written a Trumpie support thread, but you won’t get any support from me! 

Trump made some fatal flaws. *First*, he made Obama’s mistake of promises he couldn’t keep. 'Healing America' makes as much sense as making it great again. *Second*, He has two years left to provide this massive, _'jobs, jobs, jobs'_ program and _'I’m going to make our country rich again.'_ It didn’t happen in the first two years unopposed and he’ll now be opposed at every turn by the House – it’s downhill from now on. *Third*, Trump thought he could use the same mafia like threats, intimidation and sanctions he used against small business owners in America to beat the world and it’s not working. *Fourth*, being extremely wealthy is not a criteria for a successful president. Soros and the Clintons are also extremely wealthy. 

When this is all over, Trump won’t blame himself, he’ll blame you. You will blame the commies and liberals. The Dems will blame Nazis and racists. The minority hard left will want America to look like Venezuela and you, the neocon minority to continue the world’s death toll and economic destruction. The silent majority will weep and realize they were sold another bridge. 

As an aside, did you hear Trumps rant about the Reps that lost in the mid-terms? 'Thank you for your efforts', or 'we live to fight another day'? No, apparently they didn’t try hard enough, they, listen to this, didn’t _'embrace me enough'_! Embrace me?! Oh FFS, here we go again, another Obama comes into American politics. Get the Trump Holy water out? The next clown is already waiting for your vote!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Dan40

> It just goes right over your heads, doesn’t it. You’ve only got 2,192 likes as an anti-Trumpie on a Trumpie forum in _nine months_, with an anti-Trumpie thread of 3,238 views, who Trumpies can’t keep away from? What’s my obsession with China? Trump is waging economic war, specifically on China. There wouldn’t be much point in mentioning New Zealand, would there. That will eventually change to Russia or Iran, or the European Union, India, Turkey and whoever comes next and I’ve already mentioned those countries. This is what I cheered for, the first of many of Trumps broken promises.
> 
> 
> You honestly expect people to cheer on a minority who want to smash and rule the world? A bit like the Jews cheering on Germany, or America cheering on the old USSR? Are you people simple minded, or what? I am part of that outside world and I can destroy Obama fantasies as much as I can destroy Trump beliefs. I’m one of those you want to be American slaves and in 38 pages I’ve reduced the vast majority of your fantasies to personal attacks and distractions. That’s a win for me. You tell me I’m a commie living in a s**t hole and I should be cheering to be ruled by the dumbest generation in American history? I could just as easily have written a Trumpie support thread, but you won’t get any support from me! 
> 
> Trump made some fatal flaws. *First*, he made Obama’s mistake of promises he couldn’t keep. 'Healing America' makes as much sense as making it great again. *Second*, He has two years left to provide this massive, _'jobs, jobs, jobs'_ program and _'I’m going to make our country rich again.'_ It didn’t happen in the first two years unopposed and he’ll now be opposed at every turn by the House – it’s downhill from now on. *Third*, Trump thought he could use the same mafia like threats, intimidation and sanctions he used against small business owners in America to beat the world and it’s not working. *Fourth*, being extremely wealthy is not a criteria for a successful president. Soros and the Clintons are also extremely wealthy. 
> 
> When this is all over, Trump won’t blame himself, he’ll blame you. You will blame the commies and liberals. The Dems will blame Nazis and racists. The minority hard left will want America to look like Venezuela and you, the neocon minority to continue the world’s death toll and economic destruction. The silent majority will weep and realize they were sold another bridge. 
> 
> As an aside, did you hear Trumps rant about the Reps that lost in the mid-terms? 'Thank you for your efforts', or 'we live to fight another day'? No, apparently they didn’t try hard enough, they, listen to this, didn’t _'embrace me enough'_! Embrace me?! Oh FFS, here we go again, another Obama comes into American politics. Get the Trump Holy water out? The next clown is already waiting for your vote!


Seek mental health treatment.

----------


## Pork Chop

Remember: The more poster attacks I get, the more I win and make you look unable to refute what I’ve said.  :Smiley20: 

Some news for you.

_‘President Trump suggested Saturday he was prepared to shut down the federal government next month if Congress fails to give him the money he wants to build a wall along the U.S. border with Mexico.

“If I was ever going to do a shutdown over border security — when you look at the caravan, when you look at the mess, when you look at the people coming in,” the president said. “...This would be a very good time to do a shutdown.”

The president has asked lawmakers for $5 billion for new wall construction in fiscal 2019, but Democrats oppose the project and a bipartisan Senate compromise earlier this year included just $1.6 billion for it.

During the 2016 campaign, Trump repeatedly promised voters that Mexico would pay for the roughly 2,000-mile barrier, which carries an estimated price tag of $20 billion. But since taking office, he has acknowledged that American taxpayers will have to put up the cash.’_ - Washington Post.

_'But, but, he said the Mexicans would pay.'_ You believed him, didn’t you? Don’t be silly, he was only joking, *you’re* paying.

----------


## Dan40

> Remember: The more poster attacks I get, the more I win and make you look unable to refute what I’ve said. 
> 
> Some news for you.
> 
> _‘President Trump suggested Saturday he was prepared to shut down the federal government next month if Congress fails to give him the money he wants to build a wall along the U.S. border with Mexico.
> 
> “If I was ever going to do a shutdown over border security — when you look at the caravan, when you look at the mess, when you look at the people coming in,” the president said. “...This would be a very good time to do a shutdown.”
> 
> The president has asked lawmakers for $5 billion for new wall construction in fiscal 2019, but Democrats oppose the project and a bipartisan Senate compromise earlier this year included just $1.6 billion for it.
> ...


You are so easily duped.  You do most of it to yourself.

Does not matter who pays to build the wall, it will pay for itself 50+ times over.

And there is the new trade deal with Mexico.  Either that costs Mexico or US more money.  WHO could it be???????????????

----------


## Pork Chop

Porky 38 pages, wannabe rulers of the world 0.  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

'During the 2016 campaign, Trump repeatedly *promised* voters that *Mexico would pay for the roughly 2,000-mile barrier*, which carries an estimated price tag of $20 billion. But since taking office, he has acknowledged that *American taxpayers will have to put up the cash.*'

----------


## OldSchool

> Porky 38 pages, wannabe rulers of the world 0. 
> 
> 'During the 2016 campaign, Trump repeatedly *promised* voters that *Mexico would pay for the roughly 2,000-mile barrier*, which carries an estimated price tag of $20 billion. But since taking office, he has acknowledged that *American taxpayers will have to put up the cash.*'


I actually saw that as sarcastically playing along with the promises that politicians make during election campaigns that are said simply as a means of gaining support and are not held true to heart.

----------


## Pork Chop

> I actually saw that as sarcastically playing along with the promises that politicians make during election campaigns that are said simply as a means of gaining support and are not held true to heart.


You really thought another country would pay for someone else’s wall? Isn’t that what you all cheered for because you believed it? But now it isn’t happening you suddenly don’t believe he meant it? What about MAGA? When that doesn’t happen will you also say he didn’t really mean it? For ten years you have been governed by two of the biggest oddballs in American history. Could this have even been imagined even 50 years ago?

----------


## OldSchool

> You really thought another country would pay for someone else’s wall? Isn’t that what you all cheered for because you believed it? But now it isn’t happening you suddenly don’t believe he meant it? What about MAGA? When that doesn’t happen will you also say he didn’t really mean it? For ten years you have been governed by two of the biggest oddballs in American history. Could this have even been imagined even 50 years ago?


Graduates of reading comprehension 102 would realize that I essentially said I didn't believe it at the time and don't think it was meant to be believed. What was true in his heart, however, is his intention of building the wall. Saying that another country would pay for it was a play on ridiculous promises other candidates have made in the past, imo..... It worked for him, thou..... 

And as for MAGA - These times sure seem better to me than what we had under Obama.

----------


## Pork Chop

> Graduates of reading comprehension 102 would realize that I essentially said I didn't believe it at the time and don't think it was meant to be believed. What was true in his heart, however, is his intention of building the wall. Saying that another country would pay for it was a play on ridiculous promises other candidates have made in the past, imo..... It worked for him, thou..... 
> 
> And as for MAGA - These times sure seem better to me than what we had under Obama.


Tens of millions believed, it’s what they voted for. The Obama crowd are saying exactly the same thing now. _'Obama is a Messiah? Of course we didn’t believe it.'_ Yes you did, you voted for it!

MAGA seems good after a tax cut, but when those reverse tariffs begin to kick in as they are doing now, those they affect won’t be happy about it. There’s a reason the population just voted Democrat in the mid-terms. What might be good for you, isn’t reflecting across America. So again, Trump didn’t mean Mexico would pay for the wall, he was only joking? No he wasn’t, it was many of his lies, the same as Obama used to convince his gullible believers.

This has been my central theme throughout. You need to come out of this gullibility bubble of indoctrination, whatever side you’re on. Obama wasn’t a Messiah come to 'Heal America' and Trump isn’t going to rule the world. There is no MAGA. These people are salesman, they’re selling you a dream because America can’t face the prospect of being a declining power. They’ll all tell you it’s working, from Obama’s 'America is doing great' to Trumps, 'We’re winning the trade war', it’s all nonsense. Add onto that the 'we’re goanna rule the world' crowd and American politics increasingly sounds like a Mickey Mouse cartoon.

----------


## OldSchool

> Tens of millions believed, it’s what they voted for. The Obama crowd are saying exactly the same thing now. _'Obama is a Messiah? Of course we didn’t believe it.'_ Yes you did, you voted for it!
> 
> MAGA seems good after a tax cut, but when those reverse tariffs begin to kick in as they are doing now, those they affect won’t be happy about it. There’s a reason the population just voted Democrat in the mid-terms. What might be good for you, isn’t reflecting across America. So again, Trump didn’t mean Mexico would pay for the wall, he was only joking? No he wasn’t, it was many of his lies, the same as Obama used to convince his gullible believers.
> 
> This has been my central theme throughout. You need to come out of this gullibility bubble of indoctrination, whatever side you’re on. Obama wasn’t a Messiah come to 'Heal America' and Trump isn’t going to rule the world. There is no MAGA. These people are salesman, they’re selling you a dream because America can’t face the prospect of being a declining power. They’ll all tell you it’s working, from Obama’s 'America is doing great' to Trumps, 'We’re winning the trade war', it’s all nonsense. Add onto that the 'we’re goanna rule the world' crowd and American politics increasingly sounds like a Mickey Mouse cartoon.


 :Huh20: 




> Tens of millions believed, it’s what they voted for. The Obama crowd are saying exactly the same thing now. _'Obama is a Messiah? Of course we didn’t believe it.'_ Yes you did, you voted for it!


Careful how you use the word "you". 



> MAGA seems good after a tax cut, but when those reverse tariffs begin to  kick in as they are doing now, those they affect won’t be happy about  it. There’s a reason the population just voted Democrat in the  mid-terms. What might be good for you, isn’t reflecting across America.  So again, Trump didn’t mean Mexico would pay for the wall, he was only  joking? *No he wasn’t, it was many of his lies, the same as Obama used to  convince his gullible believers*.


Kinda my point. Except in Trump's mind he was just playing by the rules already outlined by others. IMO




> This has been my central theme throughout. You need to come out of this  gullibility bubble of indoctrination, whatever side you’re on. Obama  wasn’t a Messiah come to 'Heal America' and Trump isn’t going to rule  the world. There is no MAGA. These people are salesman, they’re selling  you a dream because America can’t face the prospect of being a declining  power. They’ll all tell you it’s working, from Obama’s 'America is  doing great' to Trumps, 'We’re winning the trade war', it’s all  nonsense. Add onto that the *'we’re goanna rule the world'* crowd and  American politics increasingly sounds like a Mickey Mouse cartoon.


Where do you get "we're gonna rule the world" from?

----------

Kris P Bacon (11-18-2018),NuYawka (11-18-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

'You' obviously used as a plural. Trump used Obama’s rules? We’re goanna rule the world? This thread and the minority wannabe dummies and their s**t hole world. 

You (the American majority) voted for Obama. You (the American majority) voted for Trump. It wasn’t me and it wasn’t the world. You get what you vote for and accept the consequences. We knew it was lies but we voted for it, isn’t an excuse.

Don’t you realize how odd that sounds? American politicians present you with lies and the ones that sound the best are the lies you vote for?

----------


## OldSchool

> 'You' obviously used as a plural. Trump used Obama’s rules? We’re goanna rule the world? This thread and the minority wannabe dummies and their s**t hole world. 
> 
> You (the American majority) voted for Obama. You (the American majority) voted for Trump. It wasn’t me and it wasn’t the world. You get what you vote for and accept the consequences. We knew it was lies but we voted for it, isn’t an excuse.
> 
> Don’t you realize how odd that sounds? American politicians present you with lies and the ones that sound the best are the lies you vote for?


I get how you meant it. Just wanted to see your reply.

And now - You simply seem to be set-out to bash the US. I tried to think better of you.

----------

NuYawka (11-18-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

> I get how you meant it. Just wanted to see your reply.
> 
> And now - You simply seem to be set-out to bash the US. I tried to think better of you.


Seriously OldSchool, I don’t set out to bash America. What I do bash and always have done is communism and on the opposite side, those people and countries who want to rule the world. I’ve nothing against MAGA, but I detest the foreign policy thinking behind it that purports the only way to do that is try to destroy the world economically. For the last two decades America has militarily smashed country after country to replace leaders that didn’t agree, tried to enforce the dollar and grab natural resources and it just seems unable to stop. 

How many millions have perished so America could have cheap oil, a welfare society and a first-world life style? Now that America is being militarily challenged, it’s decided to try to destroy economies instead. Anything to keep America first and number one. That I’m 100% against, America or anyone else trying to do that.  

Do you know that America has only been at peace in its whole existence for less than two decades? Never mind _'F**k the world'_ and _'the world is a s**t hole'_ as you cheer for the 'Shock and awe', or 'Fire and Fury' that leave hundreds of thousands dead and maimed and think it’s a video game. Never mind whining as your businesses start to go bankrupt because of Trumps tariffs, that affect people in the developing and third-world a lot more than they do you. 

I’m part of that outside world and many times I have to try to explain the asked question; why is America such a bloodthirsty and aggressive society that goes round the world killing people? Increasingly, I’m now getting the question; why does America want to destroy other countries economies? Now, you answer those questions for me.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

> Seriously OldSchool, I don’t set out to bash America. What I do bash and always have done is communism and on the opposite side, those people and countries who want to rule the world. I’ve nothing against MAGA, but I detest the foreign policy thinking behind it that purports the only way to do that is try to destroy the world economically. For the last two decades America has militarily smashed country after country to replace leaders that didn’t agree, tried to enforce the dollar and grab natural resources and it just seems unable to stop. 
> 
> How many millions have perished so America could have cheap oil, a welfare society and a first-world life style? Now that America is being militarily challenged, it’s decided to try to destroy economies instead. Anything to keep America first and number one. That I’m 100% against, America or anyone else trying to do that.  
> 
> Do you know that America has only been at peace in its whole existence for less than two decades? Never mind _'F**k the world'_ and _'the world is a s**t hole'_ as you cheer for the 'Shock and awe', or 'Fire and Fury' that leave hundreds of thousands dead and maimed and think it’s a video game. Never mind whining as your businesses start to go bankrupt because of Trumps tariffs, that affect people in the developing and third-world a lot more than they do you. 
> 
> I’m part of that outside world and many times I have to try to explain the asked question; why is America such a bloodthirsty and aggressive society that goes round the world killing people? Increasingly, I’m now getting the question; why does America want to destroy other countries economies? Now, you answer those questions for me.


The answer is that you are a globalist, hence a communist supporter (if not actually one), and anti-American.

----------


## OldSchool

> Seriously OldSchool, I don’t set out to bash America. What I do bash and always have done is communism and on the opposite side, those people and countries who want to rule the world. I’ve nothing against MAGA, but I detest the foreign policy thinking behind it that purports the only way to do that is try to destroy the world economically. For the last two decades America has militarily smashed country after country to replace leaders that didn’t agree, tried to enforce the dollar and grab natural resources and it just seems unable to stop. 
> 
> How many millions have perished so America could have cheap oil, a welfare society and a first-world life style? Now that America is being militarily challenged, it’s decided to try to destroy economies instead. Anything to keep America first and number one. That I’m 100% against, America or anyone else trying to do that.  
> 
> Do you know that America has only been at peace in its whole existence for less than two decades? Never mind _'F**k the world'_ and _'the world is a s**t hole'_ as you cheer for the 'Shock and awe', or 'Fire and Fury' that leave hundreds of thousands dead and maimed and think it’s a video game. Never mind whining as your businesses start to go bankrupt because of Trumps tariffs, that affect people in the developing and third-world a lot more than they do you. 
> 
> I’m part of that outside world and many times I have to try to explain the asked question; why is America such a bloodthirsty and aggressive society that goes round the world killing people? Increasingly, I’m now getting the question; why does America want to destroy other countries economies? Now, you answer those questions for me.


It's obvious that you see the US as the 'big bully' on the block.

I see it differently - as in taking care of ourselves and expecting others to do the same. We do what's in our best interests, ideally, and so do they. In that there should be some respect for each other. 

Sure there are some very real conflicts and threats to our well-being, in those times we have joined hands with other countries in effort to essentially make the world a better place. I see that in no way as 'trying to rule the world', and anyone trying to do so will surely go 'down the tubes' with a good chance of rotting in Hell.

----------


## Pork Chop

> It's obvious that you see the US as the 'big bully' on the block.
> 
> I see it differently - as in taking care of ourselves and expecting others to do the same. We do what's in our best interests, ideally, and so do they. In that there should be some respect for each other. 
> 
> Sure there are some very real conflicts and threats to our well-being, in those times we have joined hands with other countries in effort to essentially make the world a better place. I see that in no way as 'trying to rule the world', and anyone trying to do so will surely go 'down the tubes' with a good chance of rotting in Hell.


Its not just me OldSchool that sees America as the worlds bully, its the whole of humanity and its not bullying, it resembles a full on psychopathic bloodbath. You would be hard pressed outside America to find anyone left that still believes America is bringing freedom and democracy to the world. You were bringing democracy to the Muslims? Where did that happen? Isnt that a bit like saying bringing National Socialism to Israel? That expression isnt even used any more its so out of date.

Nothing anyone else does is in another countrys best interest. Someone over there produces more, or that country over there uses a different currency  You cant keep attacking countries to maintain number one status in everything. Where in the world is a better place for American involvement? Just give me one country? Did you know America has spent nearly $6 trillion since 2001 attacking other countries? For what? From Afghanistan to Syria and Iraq to the Ukraine, where has this better place occurred? In 2016 alone, the US bombed Iraq, Syria, Pakistan, Libya, Yemen and Somalia. Thats some going for a peaceful country? Even Hitler couldnt manage that level of peacefulness in his best interests! All this is eye blinking information to a majority US. Its why I get so much flack for stating it. The low information here is staggering.

That hand joining with other countries is getting very thin. Countries are already seeing what they got themselves involved with. Europe are planning to build an army, partly to protect against America. Something unthinkable even thirty years ago. Germany is considering leaving NATO and Turkey on NATOs southern flank is abandoning the dollar and buying Russian. No other country in the world is trying to force others to use its currency, organizing coups and regime changes, or attacking others with the frequency and desperation of America. 

Ive been called a communist, globalist, liberal and even a National Socialist from people who barely know what those terms mean, but Im not the one cheering for an American dominated New World Order based on the maintaining the dollar and being America First. Find me a population that is having protests about not enough American involvement in their countries. You saw the same resistance now as in Nazi occupied Europe and later in occupied Czechoslovakia and Hungary in the USSR era. Thats the reality backlash, the one youre told isnt happening and everyone is so grateful to America.

Some of the younger ones can be excused for having their heads filled with MSM superiority nationalist rubbish, but for we older ones theres no excuse. We remember when America really was unique and not seen as it is now, a danger to world peace. In the 1940s, led by America, the west had the Nuremburg trials to try to prevent what America is doing now.

----------


## NuYawka

> What about MAGA? When that doesnt happen will you also say he didnt really mean it? For ten years you have been governed by two of the biggest oddballs in American history. Could this have even been imagined even 50 years ago?


Could YOU have imagined that dear old LONDON would've been RULED AND OVERRUN with goat-fuckers even FIVE years ago, @Pork Chop??????

----------


## Pork Chop

Can I just remind people I no longer respond to low information stupidity? Thank you. Appreciated.  :Smiley20:

----------


## OldSchool

> It’s not just me OldSchool that sees America as the world’s bully, it’s the whole of humanity and it’s not bullying, it resembles a full on psychopathic bloodbath. You would be hard pressed outside America to find anyone left that still believes America is bringing freedom and democracy to the world. You were bringing democracy to the Muslims? Where did that happen? Isn’t that a bit like saying bringing National Socialism to Israel? That expression isn’t even used any more it’s so out of date.
> 
> Nothing anyone else does is in another country’s best interest. Someone over there produces more, or that country over there uses a different currency … You can’t keep attacking countries to maintain number one status in everything. Where in the world is a better place for American involvement? Just give me one country? Did you know America has spent nearly $6 trillion since 2001 attacking other countries? For what? From Afghanistan to Syria and Iraq to the Ukraine, where has this better place occurred? In 2016 alone, the US bombed Iraq, Syria, Pakistan, Libya, Yemen and Somalia. That’s some going for a peaceful country? Even Hitler couldn’t manage that level of peacefulness in his best interests! All this is eye blinking information to a majority US. It’s why I get so much flack for stating it. The low information here is staggering.
> 
> That hand joining with other countries is getting very thin. Countries are already seeing what they got themselves involved with. Europe are planning to build an army, partly to protect against America. Something unthinkable even thirty years ago. Germany is considering leaving NATO and Turkey on NATOs southern flank is abandoning the dollar and buying Russian. No other country in the world is trying to force others to use its currency, organizing coups and regime changes, or attacking others with the frequency and desperation of America. 
> 
> I’ve been called a communist, globalist, liberal and even a National Socialist from people who barely know what those terms mean, but I’m not the one cheering for an American dominated New World Order based on the maintaining the dollar and being America First. Find me a population that is having protests about not enough American involvement in their countries. You saw the same resistance now as in Nazi occupied Europe and later in occupied Czechoslovakia and Hungary in the USSR era. That’s the reality backlash, the one you’re told isn’t happening and everyone is so grateful to America.
> 
> Some of the younger ones can be excused for having their heads filled with MSM superiority nationalist rubbish, but for we older ones there’s no excuse. We remember when America really was unique and not seen as it is now, a danger to world peace. In the 1940s, led by America, the west had the Nuremburg trials to try to prevent what America is doing now.


I see, by your logic - Actively and effectively confronting and appropriately dealing with terrorists groups and organizations isn't a good thing.

----------


## NuYawka

> Can I just remind people I no longer respond to low information stupidity? Thank you. Appreciated.


But somehow we are expected to respond to yours.

Not surprised.

Obviously, goat-fuckers running London hits a nerve with you.

----------

OldSchool (11-18-2018)

----------


## OldSchool

> But somehow we are expected to respond to yours.
> 
> Not surprised.
> 
> Obviously, goat-fuckers running London hits a nerve with you.


Maybe we should get back on topic....

Ask her what went wrong with the mid-terms.  :Lolk:

----------


## NuYawka

> Maybe we should get back on topic....
> 
> Ask her what went wrong with the mid-terms. k:


Lamb Chop has been making HIMSELF the topic, while purposely insulting anyone who disagrees or even attempts to have a real dialog with him.

This is a brand new side of him that he's just started displaying over the past week or so. I've never seen him act like the ass he's been acting like until this thread.

If he doesn't like Americans, he can stay wherever the fuck he is and complain about where HE lives and mind his own damn business when it comes to us and how we live.

----------

Hillofbeans (11-18-2018),NORAD (11-21-2018),OldSchool (11-18-2018)

----------


## OldSchool

> Lamb Chop has been making HIMSELF the topic, while purposely insulting anyone who disagrees or even attempts to have a real dialog with him.
> 
> This is a brand new side of him that he's just started displaying over the past week or so. I've never seen him act like the ass he's been acting like until this thread.
> 
> If he doesn't like Americans, he can stay wherever the fuck he is and complain about where HE lives and mind his own damn business when it comes to us and how we live.


I don't follow his posts much, but have known him to be more civil and even more reasonable. Was wondering if he's having a bad day or something. Guess it's not PMS.

"Back on topic" was a joke....

----------

NuYawka (11-18-2018)

----------


## NuYawka

> "Back on topic" was a joke....


I know.

----------


## Gator Monroe

My guess is too many of us (Voters) like Free S*it , porn , Pot , Choice , Open Borders/Amnesty , Socialism ...

----------

NORAD (11-21-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I don't follow his posts much, but have known him to be more civil and even more reasonable. Was wondering if he's having a bad day or something. Guess it's not PMS.
> .


I found this part of his nature months ago.

He's full-on in favor of totalitarianism - he defended China, no end.  So we know where he stands.

Nor is his argument rational.  Witness his rebuttal, to my question as to why a McDonalds hamburger - beef, bread, cheese, some catsup and mustard - why it is so horribly unhealthy.  His rebuttal was basically "Are you kidding?"  So he doesn't do introspection, examination of Conventional Wisdom, or rational thinking very well.

That's fine, too.  If we have room For Bobby Lafullovit, we have room for Lamb Chop.

----------

NuYawka (11-18-2018),OldSchool (11-18-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

When the topic becomes the poster, any counter arguments have already been long lost. That happened early on in this thread. I know Im writing for an American audience in a society that constructs its own world views and in which facts are ignored and dont matter anymore.

Basic knowledge that school children elsewhere would know escapes many of you. Junk, or what we call high calorie fast food makes you fat? Packaged food contains a high amount of chemicals? No, surely it must be all that exercise and healthy fresh fruit and vegetables you eat? You havent even got basic nutrition knowledge and are unable to access that knowledge even with the Internet. You only have to google, 'Why is America getting fatter', but youre so lazy you cant even do that. Ive put up several videos specifically showing the current dumbness in American society. Its also embarrassing for me to have to do that.

Stuck on the edge of western civilization, youve created a paranoid Alice in Wonderland for yourselves, full of the same type of characters. Its a land of rodents and traitors, where many think Australia is in Europe and the Russians create the outcome of elections. Where politicians assume the status of Gods to tens of millions and Gen. Wesley Clarke as early as 2007 already told you that America would cause the bloodbath in the Middle East by _'taking out'_ seven countries in five years, before the freedom and democracy c**p became fashionable. A land where big government is bad unless it gives out freebie tax cuts, of record bankruptcies, where an estimated 50 to 80% of Americans live from paycheck to paycheck and another estimated 40% dont even work. Duh, we didnt know that. You do now, thats because youre too lazy to find out simple facts that I have to do for you that come up against your indoctrinated brains and why it comes as such a surprise  or in the case of many, disbelief.

The guests from outside America looking in will be smiling at all this (and some of you I suspect), but not publicly. I have no doubt that if you could repudiate what Ive said on this thread youd be piling in here to do it. Instead and predictably, theres a deafening silence and the only thing left is to turn on the poster. Fortunately, there are an increasing number of political commentators and Americans themselves that are beginning to question where your indoctrination has led. 

Why did Pork Chop turn? Because I saw a small minority of you turn from conservatives to rabid nationalists and start to attack the world. I am part of that outside world. In return, I started to post facts and explanations which dispelled both your ignorance and nonsense. When I saw the lies Trump told during his pre-election speeches and how easily the religious nuts and neocons took him over, Im not surprised at the Obama type adulation that followed.

----------


## Pork Chop

Typhus hits California, bubonic plague outbreaks in Arizona, 20% of the population on medicaid, an estimated 345 mass shootings in 2017 alone … No thanks, I’ll stay out here in the 's**t hole' world, it’s safer.  :Smiley20: 

Why We’re Underestimating American Collapse (Interesting stuff to fill that empty space between your ears).

and wait, there’s more …

The Age of the Imbecile (Surely not I, you say).

----------


## Sled Dog

> Typhus hits California, bubonic plague outbreaks in Arizona, 20% of the population on medicaid, an estimated 345 mass shootings in 2017 alone … No thanks, I’ll stay out here in the 's**t hole' world, it’s safer. 
> 
> Why We’re Underestimating American Collapse (Interesting stuff to fill that empty space between your ears).
> 
> and wait, there’s more …
> 
> The Age of the Imbecile (Surely not I, you say).



The boy don't have shit for situational awareness.

Why is typhus in LA now?

Why is there plague striking AZ?

Why was Disneyland a critical nexus for the spread of measles a couple years back?

Why is drug defiant TB rising in the US?

Aliens.  Aliens from the shitholes of the world bringing in diseases found only in shithole countries these days.

What is Europe filled with?  Arrogant Europeons...and more moose limbs from shithole countries than anyone can sheik a stick at....hmmmm...any websites out there about how the depths of the certain collapse of Europe cannot be overstated?

----------

